# Never built Stadiums



## Mo Rush

rantanamo said:


> So what does the new design look like since they cut the budget?


To answer your question, basically the spiders web will have less web meaning less of those structures will be around the stadium itself(or make up the exterior of the stadium) i dont think this is a bad thing as it did look a bit busy with the birds nest, it will still resemble a birds nest but not as much nest of "reeds" if that makes sense, secondly a roof was proposed which would encose the top of the stadium but that is no longer being included, the top of the stadium is also being widened as such, making the diameter/radiu of the opening at the top of the stadium larger


----------



## Christos7

I can't believe out of all the nice and mind blowing designs they ended up with the birds nest. I just don't like it.... :bash:


----------



## ZXAVIER

so it means that all of the stadiums will be built in Beijing? I thot that that bird nest stadium has been already selected for the completion before 2008.

:runaway:


----------



## Ten

Looks weird!!


----------



## Imperfect Ending

they look so... organic


----------



## MainDiish

B11 is ugly.. why did they choose it? No taste? i like B01 and B03 better. B01 looks like Athens'.


----------



## The Mad Hatter!!

it would be nice to see some never built stadiums......please include rendering


----------



## The Mad Hatter!!

new fenway


----------



## Siopao

someone please post! Id like to see some too


----------



## 2005

In the late 70's there was talk between the Tottenham and Arse*** boards about sharing a purpose built stadium in Alexandria Palace but thankfully the board listened to the fans.


----------



## www.sercan.de

unfortunately i can post here some of Galatasaray's New Ali Sami Yen projects 

1st Ali Sami Yen Project (1996-2001 and 2003)
40,482



































































































Floor plans
http://mitglied.lycos.de/sercangs/ASY/asy-u1.jpg
http://mitglied.lycos.de/sercangs/ASY/asy-u2.jpg
http://mitglied.lycos.de/sercangs/ASY/asy-e.jpg
http://mitglied.lycos.de/sercangs/ASY/asy-1g.jpg
http://mitglied.lycos.de/sercangs/ASY/asy-2G.jpg
http://mitglied.lycos.de/sercangs/ASY/asy-3G.jpg

Concert Corner









Mall behind it



















1st roof version


----------



## www.sercan.de

Borussia Mönchengladbach
i think capacity was aorund 50,000


----------



## Zorba

Wow! That first plan for the new Galatasary stadium looks amazing!

Why did the plans not go through.


----------



## www.sercan.de

money  1996, 1999
and 2003 no money and permission for that area


----------



## www.sercan.de

http://mitglied.lycos.de/sercangs/ASY/ASYGenel.jpg


----------



## TalB

I did remember hearing on NBA.com back in 2000 that were plans to have fifth MSG, but that didn't happen.


----------



## The Mad Hatter!!

marlins park,miami-never built because the city and the marlins couldn't negotiate









marlins park at orange bowl-never built because the state and team couldn't negotiate a deal


----------



## www.sercan.de

2nd-7th place for the new stadium in Cologne

2nd









3rd









4th









5th









6th









7th


----------



## Model City

This was going to be the new Vikings Stadium in Minneapolis, but there's plans for a different stadium to be built in a suburb.


----------



## Peter The Great

What about that infamous case with the new Jets stadium.


----------



## vertigosufferer

Looks bizarre! - Is it like 2 stadiums in one?


----------



## cellete

Just one with a sort of entrance from the beach promenade. I liked the project, but there are not chances to build it, because a new sport equipament is being buit behind the actual Stadium.


----------



## FCB_Flo

Eisenman's plan for the new stadium in munich















Not so bizarre...


----------



## www.sercan.de

i have question about the Munih proposals

was the capacity always 66,000 at all proposals


----------



## FCB_Flo

www.sercan.de said:


> i have question about the Munih proposals
> was the capacity always 66,000 at all proposals


To lazy to translate... Verstehst es ja eh 


> Ausstattung der neuen Arena
> 
> Die neue Münchner Arena soll 66.000 überdachte Sitzplätze haben, 100 Logen, 3000 so genannte Business-Seats und einen Gastronomiebereich mit Klub- und Konferenzsälen. Außerdem gehören zu dem Bauwerk 1500 Auto- und 350 Bus-Stellplätze.
> ...
> Auf rund 400 Millionen Mark kalkuliert man den Bau.


http://www.sueddeutsche.de/muenchen/artikel/233/9224/ 

P.S.: The plan for the reconstruction of the Olympia-Stadium








Someone called it: 'Culture-Hooligans' 
Around the time of these plannings, Franz Beckenbauer said something like this: Why can't we find some terrorists, who blow up this fucking building... that was before 9/11


----------



## cellete

www.sercan.de said:


> any informations about it?


http://www.eisenmanarchitects.com/

This one in spanish, but you have photos:

http://www.canaldeportivo.com/servlet/es.iris.servlets.Noticias?accion=4&ver=1&nid=6403


----------



## SouthBank

> "You seem devastated that they failed "
> 
> 
> Typical comment from an uneducated clown. At no point did I even imply I supported Nazi policies (and even if I did, I thought freedom of thought and speech were still basic human rights?). I was just stating facts and opinions regarding WW2 and a stadium that was never built.
> 
> By studying History for 4 years at Glasgow University, and reaching certain conclusions (conclusions that many respected historians share), that makes me a weirdo?
> 
> Aye, very good mate. Stick to Trisha.


I must admit, upon initial reading, the tone of your post did seem a little off to me. Stating that, "Only good fortune and bad military decisions from Hitler saved the Allies" comes across as a tad naive, not to mention disrespectful to those who gave their lives to stop the spread of the third reich. A 4-year-degree qualified historian you may be, but tactful writing clearly isn't your strong point.

Besides, not only were the Nazis ridiculously overstretched and becoming tactically inept at that point of the war, but the fact that the US had already clearly stated both where its allegiances lie and its concerns over the growing strength of Nazi Germany negates the idea of the "largest empie ever seen" for me. Just my two pence worth though.

One thing I will agree with, however, is the (albeit flawed) genius of Albert Speer - an amazing man who made some poor decisions for the sake of his work, but certainly was an undoubted visionary.

Anyway, back to the stadiums...


----------



## The Mad Hatter!!

"New Riazor, A Coruña; Arquitect: Peter Eisenman"

whoa what a sick stadium,looks like something by gehry


----------



## www.sercan.de

why 66,000?
why not 70,000
or 65,000 

thank you


----------



## FCB_Flo

www.sercan.de said:


> why 66,000?
> why not 70,000
> or 65,000


A total seating capacity of ca. 60,000 is the minimum to host the WC2006-Semifinal. 
Why 66,000 ? Look at this link. You can see how 66,000 reduces to 60,000.


----------



## www.sercan.de

so the capacity for the WC will be only 59,416 ??? :runaway:


----------



## TeKnO_Lx

but "new" coruna´s stadium is just about the roff right? the seats and the fields are stiil da same ?


----------



## MoreOrLess

2005 said:


> Sparks
> 
> Do you by any chance have the pictures of the Coventry stadium it was 90,000 with a retarcterble roof. I can't remember where it was in Coventry but I thought that it was a better option for a national stadium than the Birmingham one.


I'd be interested in seeing the 150,000 seat Hillingdon plan aswell.


----------



## Iain1974

www.sercan.de said:


> so the capacity for the WC will be only 59,416 ??? :runaway:


I think that FIFA (and UEFA for that matter) don't count seating for press and VIP boxes as being normal capacity so 59K seems about right for the commoners. When Wembley hosts a Champions League Final the capacity may well be only counted as 70-75K


----------



## bubomb

SouthBank said:


> I must admit, upon initial reading, the tone of your post did seem a little off to me. Stating that, "Only good fortune and bad military decisions from Hitler saved the Allies" comes across as a tad naive, not to mention disrespectful to those who gave their lives to stop the spread of the third reich. A 4-year-degree qualified historian you may be, but tactful writing clearly isn't your strong point.
> 
> Besides, not only were the Nazis ridiculously overstretched and becoming tactically inept at that point of the war, but the fact that the US had already clearly stated both where its allegiances lie and its concerns over the growing strength of Nazi Germany negates the idea of the "largest empie ever seen" for me. Just my two pence worth though.
> 
> One thing I will agree with, however, is the (albeit flawed) genius of Albert Speer - an amazing man who made some poor decisions for the sake of his work, but certainly was an undoubted visionary.
> 
> Anyway, back to the stadiums...




I wasn't trying to be tactful as this isn't a WW2 forum. I was being very very brief and summarizing to a massive extent. Maybe I shouldn't of said anything, because as soon as you open your mouth these days, some pansy somewhere starts greetin about being offended (the nancyboy who basically called me a nazi).

Back to the stadiums is a good idea.


----------



## cellete

TeKnO_Lx said:


> but "new" coruna´s stadium is just about the roff right? the seats and the fields are stiil da same ?


more information (spanish) Einsenman interwiew: http://www.canaldeportivo.com/revista/revista2/articulo8/pagina8


----------



## The Mad Hatter!!

anymore?


----------



## 2005

I remembering read thyat a little while that Alan Sugar had plans to make WHL 52,000 but had to pay the School behind the East stand mioney for some reason and sugar being Sugar refused but it is just a rumour.


----------



## TalB

The site where Bruce Ratner want to have the Nets was originally thought by the Dodgers before they would move to LA in the 1950's after the city didn't agree with them.


----------



## Iain1974

bubomb said:


> I wasn't trying to be tactful as this isn't a WW2 forum. I was being very very brief and summarizing to a massive extent. Maybe I shouldn't of said anything, because as soon as you open your mouth these days, some pansy somewhere starts greetin about being offended (the nancyboy who basically called me a nazi).
> 
> Back to the stadiums is a good idea.


No need to start namecalling. If you're going to submit a post about the Nazi's in such an admiring manner you have got to expect people to criticize you. It's a free country after all.


----------



## tv123

this is the perfect thread for never built hungarian eurochamp(football) stadiums


----------



## tv123

Pécs(hungarian city)

http://www.archibald.hu/img/referenciak/sport/pvsk_01.jpg
http://www.archibald.hu/img/referenciak/sport/pvsk_02.jpg
http://www.archibald.hu/img/referenciak/sport/pvsk_03.jpg
http://www.archibald.hu/img/referenciak/sport/pvsk_06.jpg


----------



## MoreOrLess

dgnr8 said:


> 90,000 seater stadium that was planned for the 2000 Olympics. Scaled down to what we now know as the 48,000 seater City Of Manchester Stadium, home of Manchester City. If Manc won the Olympics, rumour was the City Council were going to offer the Olympic Stadium to Man Utd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best images I could find I'm afraid.


Would the stadium have been 90,000 for Olympics or were they planning to dig down to make it a true football stadium afterwards?


----------



## Mo Rush

MoreOrLess said:


> Would the stadium have been 90,000 for Olympics or were they planning to dig down to make it a true football stadium afterwards?


was meant to be 80,000 for olympics....im not sure what would happen after that..


----------



## satit28

Mo Rush said:


> Plan was turned down by mayoress of cape town (fat cow everyone hates her)


that's one freakin nice stadium...........
how sad................


----------



## z0rg

I can't find the green stadium at the official page. Is it cancelled?


----------



## aCidMinD81

*8 projects bid for new Valencia CF stadium*

*IMG-Hok Sports* Would be build with dark materials, 450 million €










-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*ARENA-Evata Architects* Same structure and three different covers.

_- Roof 1_



















_- Roof 2_




























_- Roof 3_





































-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*GMP - SBP - Llanera* The roof is made of photovoltaic cells that are lighted at night. 430 million €



















-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Ferrater-Peñín-OHL* 










































-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*SEEAC Arquitectura*










-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Grupo Tremon-FCC* The cheapest project, 240 million €










-------------------------------------------------------------------------------










All the projects have between 72,000/75,000 seats, cost 240/450 million € and should be inagurated in the season 2009-2010. Each one of the projects allows the instalation of an athletics track, Valenci will bid to host de Athetics World Championship in 2010.

Today this 8 projects have been presented, in the next 2 months the final project will be chosen among the projects above.

Here you have 2 videos uploaded by Potajillo.

http://s37.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=1NVO6XP8PCVB50NVIG45VC0V1S

http://s37.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=0AGL84BYVRVEC2DAKI9GQLQB9V


----------



## aleph_null

It may be the cheapest, but I like it the most. Overall, those are some really nice venues, except for the rainbow one.


----------



## vivayo

I never thought that Valencia could afford to have a +70,000 stadium,,, is it really necesary that much,,, which is the actual attendence average???

cool proyects thoght, I'll go with Evata Architects ( with roof 1, reminds me to Amsterdam Arena), second place Ferrater-Peñín-OHL, seems very elegant, but modern


----------



## JimB

vivayo said:


> I never thought that Valencia could afford to have a +70,000 stadium,,, is it really necesary that much,,, which is the actual attendence average??


I guess that the city of Valencia will be paying for most of the stadium, since they are bidding to host the world athletics championships.

But the answer is that Valencia don't need a 70-75,000 capacity stadium. Their current capacity at the Mestalla is at least 54,000 but their average attendance over the past seven years (a period in which they've been very successful by their standards) has only been between 40,000 and 46,000.


----------



## MoreOrLess

Other than the first one and the multicoloured one I like them all. Interesting to note that it looks like they all use the same idea as Wembley aswell with an installable running track so the capacity for the world athletics championships will actually be lower, makes me think that the club will be paying for a good part of it. There average attendance figures don't seem to point to needing a new stadium but I expect they could probabley sell more for big games(and maybe host the odd european/UEFA cup final or Spain international?) plus the lure of maybe having attendances near Real/Barca sometime in the future.


----------



## www.sercan.de

i need pics from the interior to make a decision
but great projects
all of them have 3 tiers :eek2:


----------



## ManchesterISwonderful

Ze top one. Looks like three but it may even have four tiers. Would love to a render of the interior.


----------



## th0m

I like the one by the HOK Sports best. Plus they are experts in building stadiums, at least you'll have a team that knows what it's talking about. I find some of the others just plain rip offs of either Stade d'France, the new Olympic Stadium in Bejing, or the Allianz Arena in Munchen.


----------



## Forza Raalte

They should call it the Gaizka Mendieta Stadium.

Any other name would be hideous


----------



## aCidMinD81

JimB said:


> I guess that the city of Valencia will be paying for most of the stadium, since they are bidding to host the world athletics championships.
> 
> But the answer is that Valencia don't need a 70-75,000 capacity stadium. Their current capacity at the Mestalla is at least 54,000 but their average attendance over the past seven years (a period in which they've been very successful by their standards) has only been between 40,000 and 46,000.


The stadium will be built by a sponsor group as a concesion, Valencia CF is dealing with Toyota and Sony. So the club won't pay nothing for it. After the years of sponsoship, around 20 or 25 years, the stadium will be property of the club. Valencia CF has nowadays 44.500 members and a long queue of people who wants to become member but they can't because of the current capability of the Mestalla Stadium.


----------



## aCidMinD81

MoreOrLess said:


> I expect they could probabley sell more for big games(and maybe host the odd european/UEFA cup final or Spain international?) plus the lure of maybe having attendances near Real/Barca sometime in the future.


The city council and the club are negociating with UEFA the possibility to bring here the 2010 Champions League Final.


----------



## MoreOrLess

aCidMinD81 said:


> The stadium will be built by a sponsor group as a concesion, Valencia CF is dealing with Toyota and Sony. So the club won't pay nothing for it. After the years of sponsoship, around 20 or 25 years, the stadium will be property of the club. Valencia CF has nowadays 44.500 members and a long queue of people who wants to become member but they can't because of the current capability of the Mestalla Stadium.


If the stadium is owned by the sponsers for 20-25 years then the club will pay for it in the form of reduced revenue.


----------



## aCidMinD81

Say it as you want... that the club won't pay nothing for the stadium doesn't means it's going to have no cost.


----------



## stadiumfuture

I love the Grupo Llanera proposal. What are you think.


----------



## titou

Who will pay for this stadium? the club, the city?


----------



## aCidMinD81

None of them. The 8 stadiums had been designed with a mall sorrounding it. Each of the proposals have an important sponsor group that in case of winning will have the concession to the commercial zone an X number of years in order to pay the stadium.


----------



## Martuh

Is it really necessary for Valencia? I mean, they could just complete the bowl and add a new roof so it has about 65,000 seats. Or is the stadium really so old and really need a new stadium?


----------



## Liwwadden

nice proposals


----------



## aCidMinD81

Martuh said:


> Is it really necessary for Valencia? I mean, they could just complete the bowl and add a new roof so it has about 65,000 seats. Or is the stadium really so old and really need a new stadium?


In the final 90's the stadium was expanded, to do this the club took some public space. The neighbourhood protested and went to the Courts and some months ago the Courts proved it was an illegal construction (just the expansion). As they can not expand nor renew the current stadium they though building a new stadium in another place.

Here:



aCidMinD81 said:


> Detalle Zona 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vista general de la zona


----------



## titou

Thanks everybody for those infos.


----------



## titou

What is CAC on the first Pic?

Also, it seems the stadium will be built next to a church.


----------



## aCidMinD81

titou said:


> What is CAC on the first Pic?


CAC is *C*iudad de *A*rtes y las *C*iencias, in English, City of Arts and Sciencies. It is a 350,000 m2 complex designed by Calatrava.

-----> City of Arts and Sciencies Website <----- 





















titou said:


> Also, it seems the stadium will be built next to a church.


Hahaha, no it isn't. It's a local market.


----------



## titou

Thanks for the asked infos.

The CAC is simply astonishing. very very beautiful indeed.

Thanks!


----------



## Reptilikus

aCidMinD81 said:


> CAC is *C*iudad de *A*rtes y las *C*iencias, in English, City of Arts and Sciencies. It is a 350,000 m2 complex designed by Calatrava.
> 
> -----> City of Arts and Sciencies Website <-----


Hey, Spain has one of the world greatest architects in Calatrava, so why not use him?


----------



## aCidMinD81

Reptilikus said:


> Hey, Spain has one of the world greatest architects in Calatrava, so why not use him?


For the new stadium? :baaa:


----------



## Vilak

Arena Evata with roof 1. It keeps something of the old mestallia.


----------



## Durbsboi

that CAC place is in spain, I always thought it was in Germany


----------



## Durbsboi

Reptilikus said:


> Hey, Spain has one of the world greatest architects in Calatrava, so why not use him?


Yeh he can design the roof, but whos gonna design the rest of the stadium?


----------



## aCidMinD81

Durbsboi said:


> that CAC place is in spain, I always thought it was in Germany


:doh: It is in Valencia, the hometown of Calatrava.


----------



## Durbsboi

aCidMinD81 said:


> :doh: It is in Valencia, the hometown of Calatrava.


uh dumbass, were is Valencia? Portugal? no its Spain

PS: Gud luck to the gunners tonight!


----------



## aCidMinD81

Durbsboi said:


> uh dumbass, were is Valencia? Portugal? no its Spain
> 
> PS: Gud luck to the gunners tonight!


OMG. Valencia in Portugal? :rofl:
Valencia is in the east coast of Spain.


----------



## Toneo

JimB said:


> And Valencia are certainly not a bigger name in European football than Arsenal.


Valencia has won 6 European cups (UEFA+Fairs+Winner's Cup) and Arsenal only 2.

Today  Arsenal are a bigger name, some years ago probably not.Besides that depends on the criteria or media,in England sure.


----------



## skaP187

Back to the issue. News about the new Valencia Stadium (because at this moment that is the only reason why Arsenal might be a bigger club next year...for a while at least)


----------



## skaP187

Well?


----------



## skaP187

We all do! (in Com. Valencia) and I like it!


----------



## GNU

^^ So the stadium is financed by taxpayers money?


----------



## skaP187

no sorry I realy don't know, I think it was explaind earlier in this thread because you are not the only one with this question. I think it will end up a bit like this, also because the city of Valencia want to have WC atletics in 2009 or something so I have a sneaky sneaky suspision...


----------



## Enzo911

skaP187 said:


> no sorry I realy don't know, I think it was explaind earlier in this thread because you are not the only one with this question. I think it will end up a bit like this, also because the city of Valencia want to have WC atletics in 2009 or something so I have a sneaky sneaky suspision...



2011, 2009 would be in Berlin.
Valencia CF will pay the stadium. The land is property of Valencia's council, but VCF will pay for it. But this isn't the definitive design.


----------



## Erebus555

Wow, that render up there is beautiful. I think I am in love.


----------



## Enzo911

Checker said:


> wow! the renderings are just amazing.
> 
> But I wonder: How is Valencia financing this stadium? *They are not one of the richest clubs in europe* but that stadium seems to be very costly even though its much cheaper to built a stadium in Spain than in Germany or the UK.
> 
> So who is paying for that?



At the moment, VCF is the 19th richest club in the world, and the 3rd in Spain: http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/business/4716174.stm 

And there are proyected some buildings in the actual Mestalla stadium: 










300 m €


The new "Ciudad Deportiva"






































Valencia also will receive 132 m €


----------



## skaP187

Why do they don't put the stadium closer to the trainingground as it, to my opinion should be. I think it is rather out of the city so the groundprice will be cheaper to, well hell they get that one for free from the townhall no? well done!


----------



## Novak

Looks damn good!! Very classy and modern - and big! Though it's a pity if they don't accept that facade, 'cause I'm in love with it. 



skaP187 said:


> Looking good though I realy like the modern Spanish architecture, it is so damn futuristic! (I do not know it this architect was Spanish by the way, but the people who chose this design sure were!)


Nope, Evata, the architecture firm which designed the stadium, is Finnish.


----------



## aCidMinD81

Three different uses with different settings:

*Football:* 73.000 seats










*Athetics:* A track can be installed rising up the field 8 meters (losing some seats, of course)










*Concerts:* The stadium can be covered completely in just 12 hours rising the field 45 meters with four hydraulic pieces, one in each corner.


----------



## rantanamo

Wow, that's a genious idea. Just wonder how expensive those lifts are gonna be.


----------



## MoreOrLess

Interesting to see how they will achieve it with only 4 supports, a pitch like that must weigh tens of thousands of tons. If it was cheap to raise it perhaps they could have it up their between games to give it some light/wind?


----------



## Durbsboi

Thats freeken amazing! So original, flip just imagine having a soccer game being played practicly on the roof of the stadium! That would be funny!


----------



## www.sercan.de

do you know the capacity for the athletic mode?
i would say 60.000-65.000


----------



## Quintana

The idea of lifting the playingfield to cover the stadium is not new. Westfalen Stadion in Dortmund (GER) and later Euroborg in Groningen (NED) had plans to do the same ,primarily to make sure the grass would get enough sunlight. It turned out to be way to expensive so the plans were never finalised.

It's a very good idea though, I hope they will go through with it. The inside of the stadium looks good. Too bad the seats behind the goal are relatively far from the pitch, especially when you compare it with Mestalla.


----------



## www.sercan.de

and LTU Arena


----------



## Danish_guy

Damm if they builded it like the render it would defently be one of the most beautiful stadiums in the world


----------



## skaP187

www.sercan.de said:


> and LTU Arena


????? Nice stadium the LTU but what has it to do with this one
(unbelievable that the LTU is not one of the WC stadiums, specialy if you see those shitty stadiums in Stutgart and Neurenberg, but I am getting of topic now)


----------



## www.sercan.de

Quintana said:


> The idea of lifting the playingfield to cover the stadium is not new. Westfalen Stadion in Dortmund (GER) and later Euroborg in Groningen (NED) had plans to do the same ,primarily to make sure the grass would get enough sunlight. It turned out to be way to expensive so the plans were never finalised.
> 
> It's a very good idea though, I hope they will go through with it. The inside of the stadium looks good. Too bad the seats behind the goal are relatively far from the pitch, especially when you compare it with Mestalla.


^^^^
skaP187


----------



## Mo Rush

skaP187 said:


> ????? Nice stadium the LTU but what has it to do with this one
> (unbelievable that the LTU is not one of the WC stadiums, specialy if you see those shitty stadiums in Stutgart and Neurenberg, but I am getting of topic now)


stuttgart is not shitty why does everyone think that? The atmosphere inside is quite good and the exterior is great. nuremburg is not that great and LTU Arena would have been great..it was not chosen as there would be too many venues clustered around that area of germany..also dusseldorf does not have a football team in the first division.


----------



## Giorgio

SEEAC Arquitectura is the best


----------



## The Concerned Potato

...although St. Mary's is very expandable, as it was designed to be.


----------



## Gherkin

Posted by embe in UK forums:



embe said:


> NEW STADIUM PLANS UNVEILED
> 
> Pompey have unveiled the plans for a spectacular new £600million waterfront football stadium and residential development on reclaimed land in the city's dockyard and at Fratton Park.
> 
> The new stadium is being designed by leading international architects, Herzog and De Meuron. The Swiss-based firm is responsible for both the Beijing National Stadium, which will be the centrepiece of the 2008 Olympic Games, and the Allianz Stadium in Munich.
> 
> The stadium is planned to be constructed on a site adjacent to the historic Naval Dockyards, the Gunwharf Quays retail and leisure centre, Portsmouth Harbour Station and ferry terminus and the Hard interchange bus station. It will comprise of approximately 13 acres of land reclaimed from the existing waterfront.
> 
> The joint venture between Pompey and Sellar Property Group will create a superb 36,000 all-seater stadium, over 1 million square feet of waterfront apartments, a 1.5 acre new public space together with a mixture of complementary leisure uses, restaurants and cafes.
> 
> Stadium
> 
> Pompey and Sellar have also announced proposals for the redevelopment of the Club's historic 17-acre Fratton Park site, where Pompey have been playing football since 1899. It is anticipated that planning consent for the Fratton Park redevelopment will be secured at the same time as permission is granted for the waterfront development.
> 
> A phased development of Fratton Park will create a low to medium-rise scheme in keeping with its environment. The current plans are for approximately 750 homes comprising a mixture of houses, flats and affordable housing units. Part of the site, including the current car park and adjacent land, could be developed while the team continue to play at Fratton Park.
> 
> The club and Sellar are forming a joint venture company in which both Fratton Park and the new waterfront development will be held, enabling appropriate development finance to be secured to complete the overall project. It is expected that creation of the residential and commercial elements of both schemes will contribute to the development. It will also generate several thousand jobs during the construction period and many hundreds of permanent jobs post completion.
> 
> Planning applications for the proposed development will be submitted in the autumn, following consultation with stakeholders. Subject to receipt of the necessary consents, reclamation work could get underway by Summer 2008, and construction of the new stadium the following year. It is anticipated that Pompey will be playing in the new stadium by 2011.
> 
> Peter Storrie, Pompey's Chief Executive, said: "This will be the most spectacular stadium, set against the backdrop of the harbour and the English Channel befitting the club's history. The club will be playing a big part in the regeneration of the city and our fans will have the very best in terms of facilities and amenities as well as an excellent viewing experience.
> 
> "Portsmouth Football Club is moving into a new dawn with the backing of owner Alexandre Gaydamak and these are very exciting times for the club both on and off the field. The new stadium, along with plans for the club's new training ground at Titchfield, is proof of where we want Pompey to be - playing at the highest level and in a stadium that is reflective of a top Premiership side."
> 
> The proposed scheme is in the great tradition of English football stadia that have historically formed an integral part of their communities and social urban fabric and the location of the new stadium remains within the city of Portsmouth where more than three-quarters of the club's fan base lives.
> 
> The development's sustainability and green credentials are also underlined by the stadium's location which will ensure a majority of supporters arrive by public transport. Apart from parking for club officials, players and VIPs, there will be no public parking as part of the scheme.
> 
> Supporters will be encouraged to use local bus, train and ferry services to the stadium and, as part of the proposals, it is intended to create a new covered bus terminus, the roof of which will form the substantial new public space to the front of the stadium. In addition there will be plans to create suitable "park and ride" centres enabling fans to have easy access to the stadium.
> 
> The residential element of the waterfront development, comprising approximately 1,500 apartments, will wrap around the eastern, southern and western sides of the stadium. On the southwest waterfront side the development will rise to 22 storeys reducing to 11 storeys in the northeast corner as it adjusts in scale to take into account the city and the historic dockyards. The sweeping bowl shape of the scheme will, together with the Spinnaker Tower, change the city skyline and continue the regeneration of this part of Portsmouth.
> 
> While the scheme aims to reclaim approximately 13 acres from the present harbour, water will continue to play a prominent role as it is intended to replace the small boat moorings facility on the landward side of the development and enhance the wider public realm by including the beach. It is also planned to create a new dock area to the north of the site enabling HMS Warrior to be re-sited but equally accessible to the public.
> 
> Pictures:


----------



## Gherkin

Incase anyone is wondering, the tower next to is is the 165m Spinnaker tower, and is already completed


----------



## CharlieP

Rexfan2 said:


> it's a little delapidated (for those who don't understand, it means old, tired)


What, like dilapidated, you mean?


----------



## Its AlL gUUd

it has to be a 40,000 surely. cant wait to see some interior pics.


----------



## Gherkin

Its AlL gUUd said:


> it has to be a 40,000 surely. cant wait to see some interior pics.


Well if you genuinly cant wait, here's one:


----------



## Flogging Molly

Construction News have confirmed that some apartments will have clear views of the staidium's pitch. Lucky portsmouth fans. :nuts:


----------



## Wezza

^^
That would be awesome having an apartment overlooking the pitch!! I bet they'll be worth a fortune. Just a question, would Pompey be able to fill a 36-40k seat stadium week in, week out?


----------



## Mo Rush

*Mo Rush Inc.*


----------



## Its AlL gUUd

Gherkin007 said:


> Well if you genuinly cant wait, here's one:


Cheers dudekay:


----------



## G.C.

No roof. Not a good idea giving our climate.


----------



## pompeyfan

Flogging Molly said:


> Why do some of you believe it will never get built? It seems quite alot of you have very few ideas when it comes to projects like this.
> 
> Its been publicly released with official renders and statement figures for funding. Its due to go in for planning within the next few months. Portsmouth can sustain this development.
> 
> Those of you who think this is a pipedream need to wake up to reality. The original stadium concept which was scrapped (which is the only one of significance that has ever been proposed) was unfit for Portsmouth football club not to mention it was Milan Mandarics stadium plan. His no longer the owner.
> 
> As a Wolves fan I can only be impressed by this. Its a dead cert. And deserving of Portsmouth.


Buddy, i don't think you're familiar with Portsmouth's stadium plans. They have tried NUMEROUS times to have a stadium built, and it never got past the planning stage.


----------



## pompeyfan

CharlieP said:


> What, like dilapidated, you mean?


Probably

Anyway, this was on an email i got from the Fratton Faithful mailing list

*Realistic dream or false hope?* 

You've probably all seen the pictures by now and all formed your own opinions on Pompey's plans for the future. The first thought that came to my head when I saw them was "wow!" and that it looked like something you'd find in Dubai and not Gunwharf.

Article continues below 



The project does seem very ambitious and I commend Portsmouth FC for coming up with something so characteristic and innovative (though I'm sure some of you will disagree). There are some issues that I'm not quite sure about though.

Planning Permission

You can guarantee that this will be a major thorn in the side just like it has been in our previous proposals and it looks extremely likely that the latest vision will be met with a public inquiry, and for those residents who don't support Portsmouth FC then that could be a problem as there's already noises coming from them saying that they won't allow it to happen and that the suggestions are ridiculous. The environmentalists have also raised questions about what the new proposal would do to the eco-system.

I can see trouble ahead regarding this issue...

Transport

Access around Gunwharf can be a nightmare as it is, so could you imagine 36,000 fans trying to get out at the same time? It's a good thing that they plan to build apartments attached to the stadium because I can see people buying them just to avoid painful journeys home! Fans coming from places further from Fratton with no rail links aren't going to like the extra driving but the club hope to have a park and ride scheme in place by then. Whether that can be implemented at an affordable price remains to be seen but I have my doubts. It'll also mean more expensive rail fares for many fans and those living in Gosport will more than likely have to ferry across.

The Economy

With the new stadium needing more staff, security etc the proposal will create many more jobs and provide many more homes on top of the new housing scheme to be developed after Fratton Park is bulldozed. How much revenue would the likes of The Good Companion and The Brewers Arms lose once Fratton Park is gone though and are there enough pubs around Gunwharf to potentially accomadate 36,000 fans?

Stadium Capacity

Could we sell out a 36,000 seater stadium on a regular basis? Obviously you'd expect the stadium to be full for when the big guns visit but there could be a real prospect that in the 2011/2012 season we could be playing Doncaster Rovers in a Premiership fixture. With all due respect to Donny, could you see 36,000 people attending that game with the current price of football and the fact we only have a core fanbase of around 15,000 people? I'm not sure we could and the last thing I'd want to see is a regularly empty stadium.

Funding

£600 million is a huge figure for this renovation and it makes you wonder where we're going to get the money from. Obviously revenue from the new Premiership deal is going to play a part but what if the worst happens and we get relegated? That could spell financial disaster. There's talk about a sponsorship deal but it would have to be a pretty huge one to make a significant impact on funding the stadium and if that did happen, you can guarantee that the new stadium will be named after the sponsor (as much as I like some of the names suggested on the messageboard.)

In the grand scheme of things, the cynic inside me believes these proposals too good to be true. There's so much to cover and I've only skimmed the surface with the questions I've asked. If it does get built I can't see it looking anything like the original vision either.

No doubt there'll be countless stories on this subject in the coming five years, let's just hope that after all this time we finally get what we've been longing for.


----------



## Benjuk

Rexfan - what are real estate prices like in Pompey at the moment?

How much would a two bedroom flat by the river cost?


----------



## kingdomca

Sparks said:


> Looks more like a dream vision to be honest. It's all going to end in disappointment I believe, unfortunately it is just too ambitious.
> 
> For two years they will proberly try and get permission and the funding needed only for it to fall through and Pompey will end up back at stage one once again, with a dump of a ground and no new one on the horizon.


Its complex so a lot of things can go wrong with planning permission etc. but other than that I cant see why its too ambitious.

The stadium itself does not seem extreme in any way and as for all the apartments, well I am sure they will have partners handling that and who can really say whether that will work. 

As for funding, well the already extremly rich premiership will almost double their media income next year and most likely that will continue to rise. The overseas deal alone continues to double every 3 years. 

I think many premiership clubs are under-valued. Perhaps foreign owners are coming in because the british just cant see that...


----------



## pompeyfan

Benjuk said:


> Rexfan - what are real estate prices like in Pompey at the moment?
> 
> How much would a two bedroom flat by the river cost?


About as much as Sydney i guess.


----------



## Its AlL gUUd

Rexfan2 said:


> About as much as Sydney i guess.


Actually it would probably cost more(much more in fact)


----------



## pompeyfan

^^ Probably, i'd spend more than $1million on a harbourside flat with views of Spinnaker Tower and the pitch at the new stadium, wouldn't you?


----------



## pompeyfan

any word on the name yet? I reckon they'd have no difficulty selling the naming rights to this!


----------



## CharlieP

Rexfan2 said:


> ^^^ Probably, i'd spend more than $1million on a harbourside flat with views of Spinnaker Tower and the pitch at the new stadium, wouldn't you?


I wouldn't pay anything to live right next door to a soccer stadium! Imagine trying to get home after a long day at work just as everybody's turning up for a big match or just leaving one...


----------



## pompeyfan

^^ Doesn't bother me.


----------



## Flogging Molly

Rexfan. Portsmouths other stadium proposals were nothing but that. Proposals. One idea led to another. Aspirations, cheap mock up's. You name it the club did it. This however has gone through a vigerous design process, funding seems to have been found, they seem to have met most of the council's aims (affordable housing etc) and is already sitting at the council's planning committee seeking OPP. They likelyhood is as with every project, aspects will change but at this point in time with an official press launch, associate meetings etc, this is full steam ahead.


----------



## pompeyfan

^^ What i'm getting at is this still will not make it. Pompey have tried and tried with more efficient designs than this and been turned back time and time again. This is at least the third design in four years. What will make this different?


----------



## Red85

if this is going to be build, it is officialy the most ugly stadium in the world... damn...


----------



## pompeyfan

Still, it would be the best stadium on the South Coast!


----------



## Durbsboi

nice pompey, Im sure it gave Harry a smile.


----------



## www.sercan.de

andy01090 said:


> Deutsches Stadion (400.000)


the proposed capacity was 450.000


----------



## city_thing

Mo Rush said:


> huh? what picture? did i post it?
> i remember posting this ages ago... but that was just using the sydney olympic park venues and adding it to the site...weird thing is i did the same to greenpoint and now both are world cup sites...i dont think i knew at the time that either kings park athletics stadium or greenpoint was going to be used as the site for the world cup stadia...


All the stadiums/structures in these pictures are from Sydney Olympic Park, so I guess you're right in saying they just used them to give an example of what could be done.


----------



## Benjuk

Can't find any images of it anywhere, but the original designs for Sunderland's new ground - to be built on an out of town site to the west of the city (next to a large Nissan car factory) were a bit good. It was a (old) Wembley like 48000 seater with a 10000 seater arena attached to one side and Wembley-like towers on one side.

If anyone knows where there are any pictures of it, the boys over at the Sunderland AFC forums have been looking for them for ages.

On a side note - I went to the Nurenburg 'zeppelin field' (I think it was called) and stood on the 'speakers platform' last year and it was huge - I can only imagine what it would have looked like if they had finished it. Thought it was strange that it was still standing though, all derelict and falling apart. Either keep it up as a historical monument to stupidity, or erase it from history - but don't leave it to collapse under weeds.


----------



## Wezza

I remember seeing some pictures years ago now before Brisbane's Lang Park got renovated, there was a design competition, it came down to Lang Park & a stadium with a retractable roof at the site of the Exhibtion Grounds. Does anyone know of any pics? I can't seem to find any.


----------



## G.C.

New Ards F.C. ground, was to be completed in 2004, but due to financial dificulties of the club it was scrapped, and with their old home demolished they had, and still do, to ground share with their local rivals Bangor.


----------



## NeilF

*LIVERPOOL - New Everton Stadium (50,000)*









*Everton FC*

9x Champion:
1891, 1915, 1928, 1932, 1939,
1963, 1970, 1985, 1987

5x Cup Winner:
1906, 1933, 1966, 1984, 1995


1x UEFA Cup Winners' Cup:
1985








BBC said:


> Everton have released the first images of their proposed new
> 50,000-capacity stadium at Kirkby.
> 
> A ballot is to be conducted among about 33,000 Everton fans to decide on whether to move to the stadium, which will cost £150m and could open by 2010.
> 
> Financing of the stadium will be helped by £50m from supermarket giant Tesco.
> 
> The stadium will be built on land contributed by Knowsley Council and will include a Tesco store and shopping centre as part of a major development.
> 
> Everton chief executive Keith Wyness called the project "the deal of the century", but also insisted there was no "Plan B".
> 
> The club also fears their ageing Goodison Park stadium may struggle to get a safety certificate in coming years.
> 
> Wyness said: "When we started this process, we strongly felt we did not want to go down the road of a bowl-shaped stadium, like many clubs had done before.
> 
> "The four stands are definitely a nod to tradition. I feel it is important that fans have a sense of place.
> 
> "We looked at the Cologne stadium in Germany and felt it had one of the best atmospheres of the World Cup stadia.
> 
> "That was to do with the proximity of the seats to the pitch and the four stands, giving it a very clear and exciting atmosphere with great acoustics.
> 
> "It also allows us the opportunity to expand by filling the corners and going up to 60,000 seats."
> 
> Everton claim they will be left with minimal debts from the scheme and they would have around an extra £10m a year in transfer funds.
> 
> Any cash Everton need to put into project will be offset by naming rights to the new stadium and the sale of Goodison Park, which could raise about £15m.


http://stadium.evertonfc.com/the-kirkby-project/visuals.html
























































































































I like the look of this stadium. It seems to reinforce a backlash against generic bowl stadia, which is a fantastic thing.


----------



## mrstar

I like it too.

Modern but still has a traditional feel to it in keeping with Goodison Park's charm.

Lot's of natural light from those corners too.


----------



## the wembley wizard

nice to see a 4 sided traditional ground back in the renders, looks like its been designed for fans as well
and I like the poles on the roof


----------



## NeilF

It really does look like it's been designed with fans in mind. Looks as if the stadium, upper tiers in particular, will really hold the noise in. I understand Everton fans not wanting to leave their traditional home, but it seems that the club have done a lot here to make the move more appealing to the fans. If only MK Dons had had the same consideration for their fans when they proposed and then, ultimately, did move.


----------



## Kobo

Here is a comparison between the Cologne Stadium and the new Kirkby ground. 

Although I do admire Everton for making plans for a traditional four 
stand stadium, I do hope they can find a plan B and stay within Liverpool. 

Capacity: 50,997, (46,134 seated). 


















Capacity: 50,000.


















Apparently though, and I read this somewhere and I cant remember where, but the head of tesco's is actually an Everton fan. So this might be a reason why they are sticking a tesco's next door, and why tesco's are so keen to be part of a rebuild.


----------



## NeilF

Nice comparison. Obviously it's just a render, but the proposal looks a lot bigger, physically, than Cologne. I wonder if this means more corporate ./ VIP sections and so forth?



Kobo said:


> Apparently though, and I read this somewhere and I cant remember where, but the head of tesco's is actually an Everton fan.


I read this too. It was a couple of months back on the BBC website.


----------



## Kobo

Also kind of funny how Everton produce their renders of their propsed new ground a week before Liverpool F.C are meant to.


----------



## marrio415

This could be the best built ORIGANAL stadium built in years hope it goes ahead.I say origanal cos the others look a bit well the same


----------



## Toadboy

marrio415 said:


> This could be the best built ORIGANAL stadium built in years hope it goes ahead.I say origanal cos the others look a bit well the same


Aye, it's nothing like Oxford, Millwall, Rangers or Cologne, it is indeed unique...:nuts:


----------



## Disraeli

The inside reminds me of Ibrox.


----------



## lpioe

^^ Yeah indeed.
Really like this stadium, perfect for Everton.


----------



## mrtocsin

Get's the thumbs up from me, and ffs Knowsley not being in Liverpool. Doesn't Liverpool have suburbs and satellite cities.

Is Knowsley in Great Manchester, if not what's the problem.

btw Everton will still be a shyte football club.


----------



## bumdingo

Great looking stadium, will be the second best stadium in Liverpool in recognition of them being the 2nd best team


----------



## skaP187

First it was a shock, but that had more to do with the quality of the renders, looking better at it, I like it!


----------



## NeilF

NavyBlue said:


> ...50k is about right but looks like there's room for expansion in the corners???


Yep. According to the BBC article, the corners could add 10k onto capacity.


----------



## Wezza

I like that it has 4 distinct sides rather than a bowl all around. I agree with disraeli, i can see a bit of Ibrox in it.


----------



## LDN_EUROPE

A bit Old Skool - but not bad at all. 50K is nothing to sniff at either. Still - hope u get the extra 10K soon too.


----------



## bumdingo

NeilF said:


> Yep. According to the BBC article, the corners could add 10k onto capacity.


I know, lets have another stadium in Liverpool that can be expanded


----------



## EADGBE

I suspect that the traditional 4-stand inspired design owes as much to economical expansion as any concession to the so-called old school aesthetic. If it curries favour by being seen as 'not a bowl clone' along the way, then the design kills two birds with one stone. To be honest, I hope they get the demand to extend the corners. All the purists will moan that it's become another Emirates (or something) but what's wrong with the country (and, for that matter, the area) having another 60k ground?

I'd say the design is incredibly pragmatic with not a lot of flair. However, Cologne and Ibrox are both shackled to being permanently 4-stand examples. Compared with those two, it is a smarter design - even if it is a little uninspiring to look at (to me).

It's the absolute opposite end of the scale from the images purporting to be the new Anfield - which is mad for the sake of it. Of the two, I prefer the unpretentiousness of this any day over Liverpool's ridiculous vanity project.

Two other things: 

Sir Terry Leahy may be a devout bluenose (or he may not - I don't know either way) but that probably contributes 1% of Tesco's rationale here. With retail property increasingly hard to come by and with Tesco's public image much more under fire than that of any other UK company, they've managed to carve out quite a productive niche in acquiring planning for new stores on the back of stadium applications. The new(-ish) Warrington Wolves (rugby league) ground was built in tandem with Tesco in 2004. The same model is being followed with the current application for St. Helens' (rugby league) proposed ground. I'm sure there will be other examples around the country because those three are all within 20 miles of each other.

As far as the old 'city limts' debate. So what if it's in Kirkby, not Liverpool? Famously, Anfield has always been closer to the Everton district of Liverpool than Goodison and what difference did that ever make? Better road access, better parking, better facilities and better finances are all at stake because a vocal minority still want to stay rooted in the past. While this distinction may exercise the fans, unfortunately for them, as far as UEFA/FIFA are concerned, it will still be in Liverpool so any potential 2018 bid would favour the larger ground (probably LFC). 2018 is very hypothetical anyway, so Everton fans should just be glad with it and take it for what it is - which is a far better home for Everton.


----------



## MoreOrLess

EADGBE said:


> As far as the old 'city limts' debate. So what if it's in Kirkby, not Liverpool? Famously, Anfield has always been closer to the Everton district of Liverpool than Goodison and what difference did that ever make? Better road access, better parking, better facilities and better finances are all at stake because a vocal minority still want to stay rooted in the past. While this distinction may exercise the fans, unfortunately for them, as far as UEFA/FIFA are concerned, it will still be in Liverpool so any potential 2018 bid would favour the larger ground (probably LFC). 2018 is very hypothetical anyway, so Everton fans should just be glad with it and take it for what it is - which is a far better home for Everton.


Plus it will save me a fortune in hubcaps if Palace ever get back into the prem.


----------



## Scarecrow

Your car has hubcaps? :?

Maybe you should research Kirkby. :lol:


----------



## XCRunner

Well whatever happens, they should leave Goodison Park still standing, as it is probably the most historic football ground in the entire world.


----------



## EADGBE

Yeah, but that wouldn't happen because the proceeds of the land value that will go some way to pay for the new place....


----------



## BaronVonChickenpants

i must be the only person here who doesn't like it...great big gaps in the corners
everyone complains about all the new staduims being bland and looking the same,but this is a copy of Ibrox
why can't we look forward in this country,instead of always harking back to the old days..Everton are a great club,i think they deserve better..lets have an original design


----------



## NeilF

I think the similarity to Ibrox has been a little over-egged, to be honest. The corners are sorta similiar to two corners in Ibrox, it's got blue seats and box stands. It's built a totally different way in all other respects, however; different method of supporting the roof, different roofing materials, different shaped roof, completely different external facads... The inside of the stadium looks similiar to the inside of half of Ibrox, I agree, but there's more to the stadium than that.

I don't think anyone is saying it's the best, most original stadium in the country, but it's refreshing to see both a new build stadium that deviates from the general bowl shape we've seen and, more importantly, a stadium built with the ability for fairly rapid expansion, without a lot of disruption within the ground itself. I don't think any other new build stadium in the UK, thus far, has been built with such obvious and relatively easy expansion in mind.


----------



## Paul D

BaronVonChickenpants said:


> i must be the only person here who doesn't like it...great big gaps in the corners
> everyone complains about all the new staduims being bland and looking the same,but this is a copy of Ibrox
> why can't we look forward in this country,instead of always harking back to the old days..Everton are a great club,i think they deserve better..lets have an original design


I'm an Evertonian and I personally hate it,we've only seen night renders of it (because the quality of it is shit by any chance?)and for the price it will cost we can't possibly be getting a top class stadium.I can't believe any Evertonian will vote yes for this,the move to Kirkby has nothing to do with me saying this,the quality or lack of quality of the stadium does.


----------



## EADGBE

I still think the 'expansion through the corners' option is a better route than the choice confronting, say, Reading at the moment.

Yes it is still uninspiring, just in a slightly less hackneyed way, but isn't it better than what they have now? I don't think that Everton can afford to be to choosy, can they? Give me that place over Goodison any day...


----------



## Paul D

I think it looks great on the inside but the corners look really shit and the people's club bit is very tacky indeed.


----------



## Disraeli

Paul D said:


> I think it looks great on the inside but the corners look really shit and the people's club bit is very tacky indeed.


Yeah they could do with dropping the 'People's club' tag. Thats so corny.


----------



## Joop20

I just looked up the location of this proposed stadium, why the heck is it planned there? Wouldn't it be more sensible to build it in Belfast, like this site proposes:

http://www.stadiumforbelfast.com/


----------



## NeilF

Joop, the playing surface of a GAA pitch is considerably larger than a soccer or rugby pitch, so while maintaining the rectangular shape, the rectangle is larger than that of soccer or rugby. For example, this is the rugby marking on the pitch at Croke Park:










For GAA, the goalposts and sidelines are almost on the extremity of the playing surface:










The proposed Maze Stadium will have a similiar playing surface.

From Google Earth:










There have been other proposed sites in and around Belfast City Centre, but I've yet to see one that could actually prove to be valid or desirable; the Stadium For Belfast, for example, is proposed to be built on council playing fields, another proposed city centre site was on the site of Maysfield Leisure centre, which is about half of the required size for a 25,000 seat stadium, never mind a larger one. A site in the old docklands that I myself advocated can't be built on as it is still in use and the property, as such, unaffordable. Add to that the fact that the GAA have no use for a stadium in Belfast (they already have Casement Park with a 32,500 capacity about a mile and a half from the city centre), and the Maze site becomes the most suitable place, apparently. Personally, I'm really not too sure about the site - I think it is an attempt to make a site work, rather than an attempt to build a stadium that will work, but unfortunately, the plans for stadia in Belfast City are unviable unless built through private enterprise or by Belfast City Council. I don't think the Maze site is a desirable solution for a stadium in Northern Ireland, especially given how centralised the population of NI is, but no other viable sites or plans have come forward.


----------



## Quintana

Joop20 said:


> This is a great development, I didn't know there were any stadium plans for a new stadium on this scale in Northern Ireland. Can you indicate on a map where it is exactly located?
> 
> GAA doesn't require a huge pitch size, Croke park in Dublin for example also has a rectangular pitch. I think you're confusing GAA sports with Aussie Rules Football?


Croke Park has a rectangular pitch (like all GAA stadiums) but it is huge (something like 150 by 100 meters).


----------



## www.sercan.de

Looks a bit like Landsdowne


----------



## NeilF

At least this one doesn't have a duff North Stand!


----------



## Joop20

Quintana said:


> Croke Park has a rectangular pitch (like all GAA stadiums) but it is huge (something like 150 by 100 meters).


My mistake.


----------



## EADGBE

NeilF said:


>


Perhaps the need to incorporate a larger GAA surface explains the rather odd lower tier layour.

NeilF, I know you had reservations about the location, even though the sheer space and the symbolism count in its favour. As I remember, your preference was the area of land adjacent to the City Airport.

To what extent are the renders an indication that the project will definitely happen?


----------



## lpioe

Very nice design kay:
Especially the outside looks great.


----------



## NeilF

EADGBE said:


> Perhaps the need to incorporate a larger GAA surface explains the rather odd lower tier layour.
> 
> NeilF, I know you had reservations about the location, even though the sheer space and the symbolism count in its favour. As I remember, your preference was the area of land adjacent to the City Airport.
> 
> To what extent are the renders an indication that the project will definitely happen?


At this stage, I really don't think these renders indicate much more than the original 'masterplan' of the whole site, in terms of project timelines and whatnot. The Northern Ireland Assembley were scheduled to have a meeting about the stadium on Thursday, which has now been delayed as feasibility studies and business plans have not been forthcoming - essentially the same news that we've been hearing for a couple of years. Apparently, the consultation alone has now cost almost £2m, with very little to show for it, so while this represents a bit of an advancement, until feasibility studies and business plans are published, I doubt that this represents significant progress with regards to actually getting the stadium built.

My proposal for the site south-west of the city airport was, if I remember correctly, a suggestion for a private enterprise stadium for Glentoran F.C. and Ulster Rugby, rather than as a national stadium. I recently discovered that the land in question is still used by the Harland and Wolff shipyard and, as such, would command a property price in excess of the budget of either club. However, I have come to a conclusion that another site, directly east of the Waterfront Hall, would be a more suitable site; unused at present and comfortable big enough to hold a much larger than required stadium, and with the added benefit of sitting right on the river. 

While I maintain certain reservations about the Maze site, and wasn't a supporter of it originally (it seems superflous to mention that I opposed it for practical, rather than political reasons, but something I'd like to make clear); specifically that it is a good 10 miles from Belfast City Centre and no detailed transport policy has yet come forward (a brief mention of a rail link came along but NIR, at this moment in time, really don't have the rolling stock for that to be viable). As it is, I've come to feel that it would represent a good move for the GAA, who would look to host Ulster finals at the stadium and would draw support from all over the province and for Northern Ireland football, who draw support from all over the country. As a rugby fan, I'm not so sure if it represents a great move, except for the potential of an annual international game in Northern Ireland - 35,000 seats for a team that could hope to attract about 15,000 - 17,000 fans for a Heineken Cup ground game (and that really hasn't looked like making the QF's since we won the competition back in 1999) is slightly excessive and may not prove a terribly good move, given rental price of the stadium. 

All in all, the only major beef I have with the site is that the original plans were for a single lower bowl and a mechanism to 'shutter off' the two upper tiers at either side of the stadium. It seems this plan has now been abandoned, given these renders, which could lead the the stadium feeling rather empty at rugby matches and, perhaps, certain football matches as well. The stadium represents a big step forward for Northern Ireland; it represents a very positive step forward for the site in particular and while I still have my reservations, I cannot see a more suitable national stadium being built in Northern Ireland. 

Hopefully we'll see more progress, including those feasibility studies and business plans, coming a little more quickly from here on in.


----------



## Gherkin

Perfect for Northern Ireland


----------



## 67868

nice ground, even if it is a bit similar to lansdowne road. would it be worth putting in reatractable seating for the first tier to make seating closer to the field for football/rugby?


----------



## NeilF

The pitch dimensions for GAA are usually about 90 metres by 150 metres. For international games, which is really all that this stadium would be used for, a soccer pitch can be a maximum of 110 metres by 75 metres. At the sides of the pitch, I really don't think retractable seating would be necessary - the 7.5 metres in question isn't considerably greater than the UEFA requirement on four and five star stadia. At the ends of the stadium, we're talking about some 20 metres at either end which is, perhaps, a little excessive. What I've notived about the render is that the end stand to the fore of the picture extends considerably further than those at the side - I'm wondering if some manner of retractable seating may have been included in the render?


----------



## CharlieP

NeilF, where is Ravenhill on the satellite photo you posted?


----------



## NeilF

Here's the site of the four main stadia currently in Belfast in relation to the Maze site.










I think I remember a thread at the start of the summer where you mentioned you were looking forward to seeing Ravenhill packed out for the Ireland vs. Italy game. I found this picture on the Ulster Rugby website. It might be of interest:


----------



## EADGBE

I would say this to those reservations about whether the 35k capacity is too large to be justifiable on a regular basis: If the Celtic Nations tournament or even a full Home Nations got off the ground at the end of the season (on odd years), I'm sure the NI home games would be quite easily sold out.


----------



## NeilF

Ah, but I am a rugby fan, not a football or GAA fan really. I think this stadium could be great for both of those sports but possibly not rugby, especially given Ulster's dire form this season!


----------



## G.C.

Normal form mate, normal form.

ITs too big, GAA have Casement and Ulster have Ravenhill, and too far out of where the vast majority of Northern Ireland suporters come from and where the bars and restraunts are.

I will never go to this ground when built, and I wont go into the reasons why.


----------



## NeilF

GC - I can accept the opposition to out of town stadia; the site will be, basically, in a field in the middle of nowhere and that is something that needs to be addressed. That said, I've visted a large number of stadia in similiar locations and have found the atmosphere on transport to the site only added to the experience. Lots of singing, chanting (and drinking) on the train; lots of friendly rivalry and banter and, generally an extension of the good atmosphere at and around the stadium. 

I disagree with regards to Casement Park and Ravenhill, however; Ravenhill has not been fit for purpose for the best part of a decade. When Ulster's average gate was around 3,000 in 1998 the capacity and facilities present were all that were required for the needs of Ulster Rugby at that time. In 2007, average attendances are around the 10,000 mark with frequent sellouts for the interprovincial and Heineken Cup games. The facilities are stretched and there is no longer excess capacity at the ground. Because of a lack of egress at the Aquinas End of the stadium, the long and thin shape of the site, opposition from local residents and a lack of feeder roads to and from the stadium, not to mention adjacent car parking, Ravenhill is no longer suitable for Ulster Rugby as a de facto club. More than that, ever step taken to redevelop Ravenhill seems to meet with opposition from local residents who have gone as far as to oppose a long-term development of the stadium that reduced capacity because it included the building of a permanant bar. The truth is that Ravenhill's days as a Heineken Cup ground are likely to be limited and while it will be maintained for the other uses of Ulster Branch and Ulster Rugby, something more is needed. It's not simply a case of Ulster having Ravenhill anymore. I've made my capacity concerns with regards to Ulster fairly clear but more is needed for Ulster than Ravenhill can give and given a lack of suitable city centre sites coming forth, it is probably the best option on the table at the minute.

The same can be said for Casement Park. I'm not sure if you've ever been to Casement (I'd recommend it if you haven't - even if you have no great interest in the sports played there, it really does generate a fantastic atmosphere when full), but it's little more than a crumbling husk of terracing with about 1,000 seats, a few porta-loos and a wall for the men to relieve themselves against. Facility and capacity wise it is no longer fit to host Ulster finals. Indeed, beyond last year when a clash with the Leinster finals meant that the Ulster finals were played at St Tiernach's Park in Clones, Monaghan, the Ulster Branch of the GAA has chosen to play its finals at Croke Park. Ulster finals in Leinster is a disappointment for all concerned but a suitable venue does not exist in Ulster or Northern Ireland at present. It would with this stadium. 

For football, I feel roughly the same way - having looked at the practicalities of egress and access to Windsor Park, it suffers from similiar problems as Ravenhill. I can't remember if Linfield ever did sell Midgley Park or not but if so, I think the maximum capacity, without expansion south, would be somewhere around 18,000 - 20,000. While I think that some redevelopment of Windsor Park is needed; both in the interim building of a new stadium in NI, wherever it be, and for Irish League finals, I don't think it represents a long-term future for the NI international team. Again in the absence of a viable alternative, I think the stadium at The Maze represents a better future for NI football than Windsor Park.

Having talked to many people from NI, I understand many of the concerns they have, both practically and politically and while I may not agree with those views and concerns, I fully respect them - ultimately, this is a stadium that is to be built for the benefit of Northern Ireland and the people of Northern Ireland. If those people don't feel it is the best option then there is a worry.


----------



## EADGBE

G.C. said:


> Normal form mate, normal form.
> 
> ITs too big, GAA have Casement and Ulster have Ravenhill, and too far out of where the vast majority of Northern Ireland suporters come from and where the bars and restraunts are.
> 
> I will never go to this ground when built, and I wont go into the reasons why.


I appreciate your concerns about its distance from the city centre. However, you do realise that when it comes to the 'not going into the reasons' bit, then rightly or wrongly, this being Northern Ireland, maybe others may draw certain inferences from this...


----------



## SkyLerm

That development looks great, nice stuff


----------



## Blue Lou

That's part of the problem with it, the fans were given a vote if they'd like to move to it. The voting form was accompanied by a few of those above night time renders.

The poll came back with 41% coming back in favour of the move, 29% were never returned and 28% came back with a firm no. The vote result was 59% in favour and 41% against.

The results were leaked the night before they to be announced on national tv to presumably soften the blow.

Once the vote was out of the way, those new renders were introduced.. presumably to soften the blow of what it will look like if and when we see it built!


----------



## Dallasbrink

why cant they build the bowl stadium?


----------



## NeilF

The new renders make pretty grim viewing but they don't contain a whole lot that wasn't shown in the original renders; the fact that they are given from a daylight perspective only really highlights a poor choice of external materials; the fundamental design is the same. Even the materials are the same, they just seem less ugly in the night time renders. It's disappointing to see a stadium with such a nice shape spoiled by poor and rather cheap looking external cladding. Sadly, it looks exactly like an average Tesco...


----------



## Lostboy

Football makes far more money worldwide than Yankeeball does worldwide. Hate Mongerer.


----------



## Blue Lou

NeilF said:


> The new renders make pretty grim viewing but they don't contain a whole lot that wasn't shown in the original renders; the fact that they are given from a daylight perspective only really highlights a poor choice of external materials; the fundamental design is the same. Even the materials are the same, they just seem less ugly in the night time renders. It's disappointing to see a stadium with such a nice shape spoiled by poor and rather cheap looking external cladding. Sadly, it looks exactly like an average Tesco...


Neil, when the vote was taking place Everton led the fans to beleive that it would have been an Everton development and that it would be the landmark that brings the town in the 21st century.

What they never mentioned publically is that it will be an out of town stadium similar to Ricoh Arena and Reebok Stadium. Don't get me wrong, the facts were available there but they were well hidden and by the time they could have reached the voting masses, the vote would have ended. The local media didn't make a peep while all was is going on.


----------



## Dallasbrink

Lostboy said:


> Football makes far more money worldwide than Yankeeball does worldwide. Hate Mongerer.


hmm, i beg to differ. Soccer does not make more money then Football


----------



## CharlieP

Dallasbrink said:


> Look at the new stadiums. why is this titled FOOTBALL when its clearly soccer?


Soccer is one version of football. So is American Football. So are Rugby Football, Australian Rules Football, Gaelic Football, etc. etc. Personally, if I were King of SSC, I'd have [SOCCER] for this thread, but [AMERICAN FOOTBALL] for threads about NFL stadia.



Chimaera said:


> sigh... what do you think the "F" in "FA", "FIFA", "UEFA" etc stands for?


Football. Same as the F in NFL.



> On the other hand, it might be handy to make a distinction between "European" football and American football. The only argument for the use of the word "soccer" is to make the distinction with the game played in the US.


And the three other games played in Australia, and the one played in Ireland, and so on...



Red85 said:


> Got something more to say I guess. Football is played with your Feet! Not with your hands. like the name says.. american 'football' is more like a rougher type of handball or something.


Football got its name because it's played *on* foot.



Dallasbrink said:


> hmm, i beg to differ. Soccer does not make more money then Football


Worldwide it makes far, far more money than American Football.


----------



## skaP187

CharlieP said:


> Football got its name because it's played *on* foot.
> 
> 
> 
> O that´s why? how do you play basketball, baseball or any other sport except swimming and cycling?
> Thanks for the explenation.
Click to expand...


----------



## CharlieP

skaP187 said:


> CharlieP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Football got its name because it's played *on* foot.
> 
> 
> 
> O that´s why? how do you play basketball, baseball or any other sport except swimming and cycling?
> Thanks for the explenation.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if you're arguing my point, but if you are, it's a bit like saying "You can't tell me blackbirds are called blackbirds because they're black, because ravens, crows and rooks are black too"...
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## skaP187

No football you play *with* your fee (mostly). American football you play *with* your hands (mostly)


----------



## CharlieP

I'm not disputing that. However, that has nothing to do with the history of the word "football", which was in use for hundreds of years before some people decided to ban handling the ball.


----------



## Wezza

EDIT


----------



## mavn

Dallasbrink said:


> hmm, i beg to differ. Soccer does not make more money then Football


:lol:

You are joking, right? It's not even close...

As to the "naming rights", When someone says "football", the majority of people around the world will think he or she is talking about what you call "soccer". Not American Football, Aussie rules, Gealic, whatever. What you call Soccer is both in following and revenue "bigger" than all other forms of "football" combined. It's not even close.

As to this forum. All Football stadiums can accommodate an American Football field, and pretty much all new "American Football" stadiums can accommodate a Football field. So it doesn't really mater what we call it. 

But, shall we quit this discussion? If I was born in the US, chances would be pretty big "American Football" would be the sport I love. If you had been born in Europe, South America, Africa or Asia "Football" would've been "your" sport.


----------



## Red85

CharlieP said:


> ('soccer vs football' bla bla).


Ey. the game 'European football' is called by 5.5 of the 6 billion people on this planet 'football'. And by 0.5 billion 'soccer'. So if the 5.5 billion must call 'football' 'soccer' because some yankees and some skyppies don't want to see the difference, would not be very 'democratic'. 
trust me, these are only 3 or maybe 4 countries in this world who dont understand what the word football means. 

by the way, what you call 'soccer', Football, is called in Ireland Football. the other sport is gealic football. American football is just American football. nothing more nothing less.


----------



## Tom Hughes

What's any of this got to do with Everton's new stadium? I really can't be bothered reading back to find out. 

Goodison Park, the first purpose built football stadium in the world. 1892, before that several football grounds existed but they constituted a pavilion or embankment or 2 and a fenced off site, such as Everton's previous home Anfield. This was the first 4 sided effort..... a truly historic site!


----------



## CharlieP

Red85 said:


> Ey. the game 'European football' is called by 5.5 of the 6 billion people on this planet 'football'. And by 0.5 billion 'soccer'. So if the 5.5 billion must call 'football' 'soccer' because some yankees and some skyppies don't want to see the difference, would not be very 'democratic'.


I'm not saying that anybody "_must call 'football' 'soccer'_". I'm just pointing out that when, for example, a German and an American point to their favourite game and say "This is Football", they're both 100% correct, and when they point at the other's favourite game and say "That's not Football!", they're 100% wrong, and usually pretty stupid and ignorant to go with it. I'm just trying to combat this stupidity and ignorance using a bit of historical perspective.


----------



## Axelferis

new everton so boring ZZzz.. :drool:


----------



## Aka

The true and complete name of the game that most of the world calls football and that some call soccer is *Association Football*. That's why FIFA is FIFA. That's why UEFA is UEFA. The "A" does not stand for football assocations but by the name of the game itself. Association Football was created when some people wanted to introduce the "don't use your hands rules". The ones who disliked the idea pointed the middle finger to them and created the sport Rugby Union, with the Rugby rules.

So...

Association Football = Football
American Football (Gridiron?) = Football

Yet, I can't believe american football earns more money than association football. There's football association all around the world and the FIFA World Cup is the biggest tournament in planet. It even surpassed the Olympics. I think the third is the Rugby World Cup.


Sorry for the "offtopicness".


----------



## CharlieP

Aka said:


> The true and complete name of the game that most of the world calls football and that some call soccer is *Association Football*. That's why FIFA is FIFA. That's why UEFA is UEFA. The "A" does not stand for football assocations but by the name of the game itself. Association Football was created when some people wanted to introduce the "don't use your hands rules". The ones who disliked the idea pointed the middle finger to them and created the sport Rugby Union, with the Rugby rules.
> 
> So...
> 
> Association Football = Football
> American Football (Gridiron?) = Football


Hallalujah! Another informed person!


----------



## EADGBE

Sheesh. Not on here as well?! Who was it who said the British and the Americans are "Divided by a Common Language"? I'm always amazed by the capacity of some people to feel that their interpretation of the word 'football' somehow defines their existence or even their sense of nationality.

To those who have provoked this argument, realise this: It's very thinly veiled jingoism and there's no need for it. What's wrong with just treating it like you would a foreign language, just like translating 'pavement' to 'sidewalk' etc. If an Italian refers to _calcio_, we wouldn't have any of this. We'd all respect the fact that it's someone else's mother tongue.

Stop basing your perception of Americans on George W. Bush and if you're going to stay on this thread, start talking about Everton's new stadium...


----------



## Jim856796

*Unbuilt version of Morumbi Stadium*

At the Templos do Futebol website, I found an old rendering of an unbuilt version of the Morumbi Stadium in Sao Paulo. It is covered by what looks like a retractable roof.


----------



## Dallasbrink

BoulderGrad said:


> This was the arena proposed for a site in Renton, WA (suburb of Seattle) by the new owner of the Sonics. He was asking for $300mil in state money to help finance it. The state replied with something on the order of "blow it out your ass." The team is still trying to decide where to build a new arena (South of Boeing field by the light rail stop? All the way out in Auburn by Emerald Downs?), or if they should move. Sounds like moving is still the way they are leaning
> 
> (thanks to arenadigest.com for the photo)


Its a shame. Seattle needs to pull its head out of its ass and build this to keep there team. they put up the money for a lousy Baseball team to get a HUGE stadium.


----------



## Benn

That plan was rip off for Seattle and intended to fail, so Bennett could move the team to his hometown and look like he tried. Very few cities would have fronted $500 million for an arena when the current one is basically twelve years old (especially after throwing down huge amounts of money on Safeco and Qwest fields). 
Key Arena is only a thousand seats or so under the average for the NBA has 58 suites 1,100 club seats, a very unique design and the best sightlines in the NBA hands down. The Concourses are fine, concessions fine, restrooms fine. The team store could be bigger and it could have restaraunt or two. But thats no reason to rip off a city for a half billion dollars.


----------



## Dallasbrink

Key is 12 years old? Looks older then old. they need a new Modern arena.


----------



## TampaMike

unfrequented said:


> Pickett's Lock, London. it was a 43,000-seater stadium intended for the world athletics championships 2005


I still wonder why this was never brought from the dead and proposed for the 2012 Olympics. :bash:


----------



## Benn

Dallasbrink said:


> Key is 12 years old? Looks older then old. they need a new Modern arena.


The shell of the building is from 1962 if I'm not mistaken, but it was completely gutted with new bowl and concourses installed during 1994-1995. If you ever have the chance to go to a game you might notice how much closer the seats are to the floor and how much better the sightlines are for basketball than say the American Airlines Center or the Staples Center, or even the Conseco Fieldhouse ect. For the Seattle market it is certainly sufficient in terms of Premium Seating 58 suites, 1,100 club seats, like I said lacking restaurant and commercial space compared to others but other that its fine.
Maybe you don't like Modern Architecture (as in the Modern movement in design, not meaning what is being done right now)? Personally I think its a very elegant unique place, maybe thats just me.


----------



## Dallasbrink

Benn said:


> The shell of the building is from 1962 if I'm not mistaken, but it was completely gutted with new bowl and concourses installed during 1994-1995. If you ever have the chance to go to a game you might notice how much closer the seats are to the floor and how much better the sightlines are for basketball than say the American Airlines Center or the Staples Center, or even the Cinseco Fieldhouse ect. For the Seattle market it is certainly sufficient in terms of Premium Seating 58 suites, 1,100 club seats, like I said lacking restaurant and commercial space compared to others but other that its fine.
> Maybe you don't like Modern Architecture (as in the Modern movement in design, not meaning what is being done right now)? Personally I think its a very elegant unique place, maybe thats just me.


WO WO WO WOW, u didnt not just say that a bowl seating put in in 95 is better then the New Stadiums? AAC built in 2000 Jerk off. That place is a piece of crap and the Super Sonics need a new Stadium or else there going to become the Oklahoma City Cheifs!


----------



## Benn

In terms of how fancy the suites are or how many club seats restaurants it has no. In terms of being a better place to actually watch a basketball game, yes it is without a doubt. 

Have you ever been to Key Arena? Even looked at plans, pictures or God forbid made it to a game?
You are trying to explain (or shout down) to me about how bad it sucks and it sounds like you know almost nothing about the place. It has easily the closest seating in the NBA and thats not opinion thats on the numbers, every seat is angled to the court, something that no multipurpose facility can say.

I am well aware the AAC is newer, and way more expensive and fancier, with way more suites (That was the point of my post, that its not better because its newer). But its built around a hockey rink so it can accomodate the Stars as well as the mavs (Staples and a lot of others are the same way). But for a market with little to no chance at an NHL team building the arena tight around a basketball court makes a lot more sense. Also the AAC has a very shallow lower bowl to help accomodate the three premium levels which leads to bad sightlines for basketball in the lower teir. And becuase of all that the upper level is as far off the court as any arena in the country (the furthest seat at Key is ten rows closer than the AAC, 46 rows to 56). 

I don't have problem with the AAC, its a cool place. The exterior looks pretty good, and aesthetically the bowl is inspired, but in terms of just watching a basketball game the views from just about every seat will be better at Key Arena (or Conseco or Charlotte or any other basketball specific facility).

I can track down some sections and plans and explain how sightlines work and how 117 ft is less than 154 ft or how 32 degree angle is steeper the 22 if you really want.

If you want to keep talking out your ass about a building you clearly don't know much about I can't stop you, but you sound like an Idiot, you might try some research before going off like that.


----------



## masterpaul

Wisla Krakow:




















Slaski Stadium (Imagine if this was built):


----------



## Mangueboy

*RECIFE - Arena Recife-Olinda (35,480)*

What do you think about this stadium?
Recife is the fifth largest metropole of the Brazil and has three of the most importants teams of the country : Sport Recife, Santa Cruz and Náutico


(45.500)



















































































The city:





























Thanks and sorry for my english


----------



## infernal

:applause:
I like it!
very interesting especially the green glass


----------



## Dallasbrink

Benn said:


> In terms of how fancy the suites are or how many club seats restaurants it has no. In terms of being a better place to actually watch a basketball game, yes it is without a doubt.
> 
> Have you ever been to Key Arena? Even looked at plans, pictures or God forbid made it to a game?
> You are trying to explain (or shout down) to me about how bad it sucks and it sounds like you know almost nothing about the place. It has easily the closest seating in the NBA and thats not opinion thats on the numbers, every seat is angled to the court, something that no multipurpose facility can say.
> 
> I am well aware the AAC is newer, and way more expensive and fancier, with way more suites (That was the point of my post, that its not better because its newer). But its built around a hockey rink so it can accomodate the Stars as well as the mavs (Staples and a lot of others are the same way). But for a market with little to no chance at an NHL team building the arena tight around a basketball court makes a lot more sense. Also the AAC has a very shallow lower bowl to help accomodate the three premium levels which leads to bad sightlines for basketball in the lower teir. And becuase of all that the upper level is as far off the court as any arena in the country (the furthest seat at Key is ten rows closer than the AAC, 46 rows to 56).
> 
> I don't have problem with the AAC, its a cool place. The exterior looks pretty good, and aesthetically the bowl is inspired, but in terms of just watching a basketball game the views from just about every seat will be better at Key Arena (or Conseco or Charlotte or any other basketball specific facility).
> 
> I can track down some sections and plans and explain how sightlines work and how 117 ft is less than 154 ft or how 32 degree angle is steeper the 22 if you really want.
> 
> If you want to keep talking out your ass about a building you clearly don't know much about I can't stop you, but you sound like an Idiot, you might try some research before going off like that.


No, i make it a point not to visit pieces of crap.


----------



## masterpaul

This is how liverpools stadium should had been like


----------



## sapmi1

I don't like these open arenas. And the lower stand isn't steep enough. hno:


----------



## Mangueboy

sapmi said:


> I don't like these open arenas. And the lower stand isn't steep enough. hno:



Recife is a very warm city, if the stadium is closed, the situation inside won't be god


----------



## lpioe

Looks good. When will the construction start?
What team(s) will play there when it's finished?


----------



## Mangueboy

lpioe said:


> Looks good. When will the construction start?
> What team(s) will play there when it's finished?


The 12 cities that will be chosen by the CBF to recieve the games of the world cup wasn't chosen yet, but, probably Recife will be one city chosen because it is one important city.


The construction probably will start in the beginning of 2009.


The three teams ( Sport, Nautico and Santa Cruz ) have stadium, but none have conditions do recieve the world cup games 

Ilha do Retiro (Sport Recife)


















Aflitos ( Nautico)










Arruda ( Santa Cruz)




















No one knows what team will play in this stadium


----------



## Cebolinha

i liked,but i wait better projects!


----------



## Mangueboy

^
^


----------



## Cebolinha

^^falei besteira??

meu ingles é muito ruim,rsss!


----------



## Audiomuse

Source?

Anyways, it looks awesome! I love glass structures


----------



## Galandar

Andrewville said:


> Source?
> 
> Anyways, it looks awesome! I love glass structures


Source: http://www.azerisport.com/articles.php?item_id=20080215025042621&sec_id=2


----------



## michał_

Galandar said:


> No, actually it is a new football stadium for Baku. Tofig Bahramov is not a good one and they want to remove Tofig Bahramov stadium in the future. The stadium for 2016 olympics is planned to be built at Bailovo area and this was for 80 000 spectators.


Ha! So a 60k and a 80k stadium in Baku?!  Well, it's been silent, but now it's getting started big time


----------



## Jim856796

Galandar said:


> Tofig Bahramov is not a good one and they want to remove Tofig Bahramov stadium in the future.


Does "remove" mean they get to demolish Tofig Bahmarov Stadium? And is the proposed 60,000 capacity stadium the real Olympic Stadium or some other soccer stadium?


----------



## Galandar

Jim856796 said:


> Does "remove" mean they get to demolish Tofig Bahmarov Stadium? And is the proposed 60,000 capacity stadium the real Olympic Stadium or some other soccer stadium?


another one, for soccer


----------



## Gecko1989

wow stunning beautiful lets just hope funding doesnt so construction doesnt stop. Lets get the beauty built


----------



## www.sercan.de

huge gap between stands and pitch, especially at the endzone stands
Looks like stade de france in the football mode


----------



## Axelferis

michał_;18511414 said:


> You could keep this fact to yourself hno:
> 
> .


What's the matter???? If i tell you an African city and if you don't know which country it belongs to would i come here and agress you like you do???

Please don't exasperating me like that! 

Thanx.


----------



## masterpaul

From outsid looks like sahtir Doniek. From Inside its Different.


----------



## PrinzPaulEugen

Hey, great football ground.

But as far as Azerbaijan hosting the 2016 Olympics? Best to channel your efforts elsewhere. Its not going to happen.


----------



## michał_

Axelferis said:


> What's the matter???? If i tell you an African city and if you don't know which country it belongs to would i come here and agress you like you do???
> 
> Please don't exasperating me like that!
> 
> Thanx.


yeah, if I mentioned any particular town in Africa it wouldn't be strange, but this is a capital city of a European country. City that is highly propable to be the place where your country supplies itself with oil or will upply in years to come.
Besides- I wouldn't say about a town I have no idea about, because we all have access to google and wiki, don't we? Not to mention the thread about Azerbaijan's bid for the olympics in this room... For me your question was ignorant and arrogant, sorry. Plus- I don't feel what I wrote was really aggressive, though not the nicest surely.

Galandar- so is this stadium going to be built in the spot of the current Tofiq Baghramov or elsewhere? I didn't catch that and not the best in your alphabet 



PrinzPaulEugen said:


> But as far as Azerbaijan hosting the 2016 Olympics? Best to channel your efforts elsewhere. Its not going to happen.


From what I read, the new sport complexes (not mentioning this one, but there was something about new national football stadium) will be built no matter if Baku wins the Olympic bid. Let's be real like the Azeri authorities- they treat this as their first attempt and want to build upon it later on. So they seem to be serious about making this real.


----------



## El Vampiro Ucraniano

Nice! Go Neftchi!!! Azerbaijan & Georgia 2020!


----------



## Kuvvaci

www.sercan.de said:


> huge gap between stands and pitch, especially at the endzone stands
> Looks like stade de france in the football mode


I agree...

Gap is too huge, no need to have such a gap for a football stadium. It's a big mistake for such a wonderful new stadium.


----------



## decapitated

Axelferis said:


> Amazing!! where is Baku? i forgot...


Why don't you at least try to hide your ignorance... 
www.wikipedia.org can sometimes help


----------



## cichy87

outstanding! great looking stadium


----------



## NeilF

UTV have released estimated costs of the project:

http://u.tv/newsroom/indepth.asp?id=87616&pt=n



UTV said:


> It is estimated that the stadium would cost £126 million to build and would need an additional £114 million investment to improve the transport infrastructure around the isolated site.


Considering a total cost of £240m for construction of a 35,000 capacity stadium, one could perhaps expect something a little more.

- Ulster do not play at Windsor Park because it would not be a suitable venue; Windsor Park has a maximum usable capacity of about 13,000; given that Ulster Rugby owns Ravenhill, Windsor Park does not represent a significant enough increase in capacity for Ulster to make the move. On top of that, Ravenhill is not only home to Ulster Rugby but to all of the functions of the Ulster Branch of the IRFU, including school-level and club cup finals.

- There is a railway line running near to the site and there have been musings of a rail link to the stadium. This comes despite NIR, the local railway operator in Northern Ireland, simply not having enough rolling stock at this moment in time to make it feasible. At present, public transportation to the site is atrocious.


----------



## Galandar

michał_;18521645 said:


> Galandar- so is this stadium going to be built in the spot of the current Tofiq Baghramov or elsewhere? I didn't catch that and not the best in your alphabet
> 
> 
> From what I read, the new sport complexes (not mentioning this one, but there was something about new national football stadium) will be built no matter if Baku wins the Olympic bid. Let's be real like the Azeri authorities- they treat this as their first attempt and want to build upon it later on. So they seem to be serious about making this real.


Bro, this stadium has no relations to Baku 2016 bid. It will be built, because Baku needs a new arena. It will be built far from Tofig Bahramov. As for removement of Tofig Bahramov Stadium, it is a future plan.
As for Baku 2016 bid, i want it tooo much, but don't believe, we are a new country and it is our first bid. Maybe in next bids we will have more strong position.
As for sport complexes, i know regardless to Baku 2016, beginning this year they are going to construct a big swimming pool (with arena), Sport complex for gymnastics and this stadium. As for olympic stadium and other complexes for Baku 2016, it is a project and will be realized constantly for future bids.


----------



## benchjade

Baku is really serious for the Olympics


----------



## Galandar

For those users who want to see and know more about Baku click here: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=579105


----------



## koolio

Why is there a huge gap between the stands and the goal posts? It kinda looks like Hampden Park, in that it is too big for a soccer pitch alone, yet too small to fit a proper running track.

However, it is quite the stunner! The external facade looks awesome! Good for Azerbaijan. That region can use world class facilities like this.


----------



## Mr. Fusion

Dallasbrink said:


> WO WO WO WOW, u didnt not just say that a bowl seating put in in 95 is better then the New Stadiums? AAC built in 2000 Jerk off. That place is a piece of crap and the Super Sonics need a new Stadium or else there going to become the Oklahoma City Cheifs!


No name calling! :nono: We're better than that.

It's my understanding that the Sonics have a beef with the lease between the team and the city with the arena [what commish Stern has said is the "worst deal in the NBA"] not the arena itself. And this is why Seattle folks get angry when you ask them to build a brand-new arena.


----------



## Kobo

Earlier in this thread there was a render of a proposed national stadium in Birmingham (UK) which could have been built instead of the current Wembley. Now I remember there being some other National Stadium proposals in different English cities, does anyone have any pictures of these. The cities I remember mentioned were Coventry and Bradford.


----------



## Delmat

xxx sorry


----------



## somataki

Sparks said:


> The national stadium in Birmingham which would have been built if Wembley didn't get the go ahead.


Its almost the same with u/c Panathinaikos stadium in Athens:


----------



## Delmat

I have to say that this one ^^ looks much better than the Wembley

Wembley looks like a fruit basket


----------



## www.sercan.de

Antalya (40,600)









Antalya









Kayseri









Kayseri


----------



## Demetrius

The several proposals (never built) for a new Olympiacos F.C. Pireus stadium through time:
(all photos from www.stadia.gr)

A. Proposals for the "Renti" location (now team's training ground)

Late '60ies: the 65k cap. stadium that would had beeen upgraded to 120k !!!! 










^^ actually the above stadium had started to be constructed by early '70ies, & the first 20k tier was almost completed. Then after 1974, the project was abandoned for political reasons (no state funding) and was later demolished to give ground for expantion of the Olympiacos training facilities.

Late '90ies: The Renti "spaceship proposal" (about 45k cap.)









^^ this proposal was meant to be an alternative to the "Karaiskaki" site, when O.C.F.P. was negotiating with the government about ground rights of the new stadium.

B. Never realised (older) "Karaiskaki" proposals 

Late 90ies (1): The "lowered pitch proposal" (around 45k cap.)









^^ the first proposal presented by O.C.F.P. management in 1997, which incorporated a thourough reconstruction of the then obsolete stadium and an expantion of the original 33k capacity by lowering the pitch (and scrapping athletic tracks). O.C.F.P. was assumed to take on all renovation costs compensating them with the majority of the exploitation income for a big period of time (>50years). Never realised, because the Greek Olympic Comitee who had the rights of the old stadium could not agree with the club about the new stadiums' exploitation rights.

Late 90ies (2): The "athletic track" proposal. (around 35k).









^^ This was the alternative reconstruction proposal presented by the Greek Olympic comitee in 1998, when it was obvious that an agreement with Olympiacos could not be reached. It incorporated a renovation of the stadium, two towers on each side with many suites and other facilities and of course, maintenance of the athletic track. Never realised, becuse it required 100% public funds, which at the time were needed for the other Olympics' venues then U/C fro the games of Athens 2004.

The state prefered to bypass the Olympic Comitee, broke a deal with Olympiacos in 2003, under which the team assumed all costs of demolishing the old stadium and build a new 33k football specific stadium on the same site. In exchange for the land, the team would allow the new stadium to be used for the football competition of the 2004 Olympics (as it was done).Furthermore, the Olympic Comitee has some (small) rights from the exploitation of the commercial zones and the Greek National Team can use the stadium if they like. The only problem with that deal, was that because of the Olympics of 2004, the new stadium had to be done fast and with a rather small capacity (33k) for a club like Olympiacos.
Current New Karaiskaki:


----------



## Anberlin

Sydney's Olympic Stadiums:





































Melbourne Olympic Stadium:


----------



## Axelferis

project for lille:
Luscher / Schwaar & Rebmann architects. Creators of Stade de Suisse in Bern


----------



## Vilak

Marseille project for 1998 world cup :


----------



## Galandar

Dr. Zoidberg said:


> hey, guys. is there any update on as who's building this stadium and what is the expected completion date?


They will start construction works this year


----------



## Jimena

great!!!


----------



## www.sercan.de

Nou Camp proposals
Sanaa








http://i167.photobucket.com/albums/u139/thehushpics2/DSC00336.jpg

Herzog & de Mauron









http://i167.photobucket.com/albums/u139/thehushpics2/DSC00348.jpg

Domingo y Ferré









http://i167.photobucket.com/albums/u139/thehushpics2/DSC00343.jpg
http://i167.photobucket.com/albums/u139/thehushpics2/DSC00344.jpg

MAP









CRV









http://i167.photobucket.com/albums/u139/thehushpics2/DSC00342.jpg

Ferrater








http://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t48/Skyssc/f4c4d184.jpg
http://i167.photobucket.com/albums/u139/thehushpics2/DSC00339t.jpg
http://i167.photobucket.com/albums/u139/thehushpics2/DSC00338.jpg

Kaan









GMP








http://www.elmundodeportivo.es/gif/20070925/campnoudos6.jpg


----------



## kazetuner

in the seventies boca juniors dremt with making a new stadium, planned to be the best in south america, and with an amazing capacity of 140000. obviously, it was never biult .....


----------



## rover3

A new Olympic stadium for St. Louis, MO, USA


----------



## Pelha

Old project for stadium of luz - Lisbon


----------



## MoreOrLess

Vilak said:


> Marseille project for 1998 world cup :


Looking back the 98 world cup was a massive missed opportunity for french stadium devolpment, other than the Stad de France was there even another new stadium or major renovation?


----------



## www.sercan.de

kazetuner said:


> in the seventies boca juniors dremt with making a new stadium, planned to be the best in south america, and with an amazing capacity of 140000. obviously, it was never biult .....
> 
> http://www.infobae.com/adjuntos/imagenes/22/0142286B.jpg


Like Azteca, just with a different 2nd tier.
Damn, thats a very gib one.
Maybe it could have been a +100,000 all seater


----------



## rover3

#1 - Herzog & de Mauron









*BEAUTIFUL!! *


Domingo y Ferré









Very original!


MAP









Like a deflated cake.

All the rest look good in renderings and as models, but, like the Bird's Nest in Beijing, once these behemoths are up, they are sooooo OVERWHELMING Large that they overpower.


----------



## Benn

Well unless you do it like Michigan Stadium (mostly below ground level) 100,000 seat stadiums can't help but overpower their surroundings. Atleast some of these have a fair bit of elegance to the design, especially the Herzog De Meuron concept. The GMP one would be an absolute monster.


----------



## Vilak

www.sercan.de said:


> Like Azteca, just with a different 2nd tier.
> Damn, thats a very gib one.
> Maybe it could have been a +100,000 all seater


Impressive, very impressive!
Although the farest seats would have had a very bad view.


----------



## MoreOrLess

Vilak said:


> Impressive, very impressive!
> Although the farest seats would have had a very bad view.


We are talking 1970's south american seat sizes though, wouldnt be supprized if the overall size of that would have ended up being pretty similar to the new Wembley.


----------



## sdk

Zaqattaq said:


> Shame it got shut down, the MTA yard is still for sale if the Jets want to try again by paying for all of it


The Jets are not a Manhattan Team. Better in Queens. Well, but I also think they shlould build a "own" stadium.


----------



## Genç

Any of those proposals for the Nou Camp are far better than the Foster design which will be built - it's so unoriginal, pretty much a copy of Allianz' exterior. 

And that Boca Jrs one....wooooow!


----------



## Astralis

*ZAGREB - Blue Volcano Stadium (55,000)*









*NK Dinamo*

10x Champion:
1948, 1954, 1958, 1982, 1993, 
1996, 1997, 1998, 1999, 2000, 
2003, 2006, 2007, 2008

16x Cup Winner:
1951, 1960, 1963, 1965, 1969, 
1980, 1983, 1994, 1996, 1997, 
1998, 2001, 2002, 2004, 2007,
2008 

1x UEFA Cup:
1967



This is the newest proposed stadium for Zagreb, Croatia:



kuquito said:


> I can't see the renderings!!! Sounds interesting.
















































What do you think about it - do you like it or not, do you consider it to be a landmark and one of a kind or not. Any discussion is welcome.

P.S. Message for Croatian visitors:
*(Molio bih ekipu iz Hrvatske da ne glasa jer je namjera ovog polla vidjeti što stranci kao nezavisni promatrači misle o ovome projektu. Hvala!)*

:cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## Carrerra

Which club will use the stadium and what's the rough capacity? Anyway I voted for no.1 in the poll ^^ 

PS) To my eyes it looks more like a spaceship from extra-terrestrial world than a volcano


----------



## Astralis

Carrerra said:


> Which club will use the stadium and what's the rough capacity?


Dinamo Zagreb and it is supposed to be the main stadium for Croatian national team. Capacity will be roughly 55,000 ppl.


----------



## Wezza

It's unique, but i can't say i like it. That scoreboard or whatever it is over the pitch will create all sorts of weird shadows in the daylight games as well.


----------



## Vermeer

Dinamo Zagreb has an average attendance between 7 and 8k. Why don’t they build a stadium with a capacity around 10 – 15k? It will be extremely boring with 7000 spectators on a 55. 000 stadium.


----------



## SaRaJeVo-City

the inside looks nice but the outside looks terrible.... I dont like the thing above the pitch looks like an UFO...and the facade looks kind of lame... Im pretty sure this can be much better.


----------



## GNU

The interior is fine but the exterior looks hopeless


----------



## ivi

Lol at second render with modric (damn he should have gone to liverpool) in it, anything is better then nothing btw and its looks awesome from inside and out


----------



## damti

double post


----------



## damti

Awfull,I dot like it at all.As I am from Croatia,I would be terrified if this stadium would be built.The interior is decent but exterior looks like piece of shit.
There are guys in Croatia that apsolutely like this idea saying that this stadium would be a "new Eiffel tower" of Zagreb because of it uniqeness.
Don t see the point of that.


----------



## matthemod

It's definitely unique! However I think it's another case of a stadium designer trying to design something original, just for the sake of it. Like the Allianz or the proposed Nou Camp. I think the Interior is pretty decent though!


----------



## Astralis

Vermeer said:


> Dinamo Zagreb has an average attendance between 7 and 8k. Why don’t they build a stadium with a capacity around 10 – 15k? It will be extremely boring with 7000 spectators on a 55. 000 stadium.


It's for Croatian national team as well. It would probably be full every time when Croatian national team would play on it and it might be full durring some major matches like Dinamo - Hajduk or UEFA matches. But this is not the issue, I am more interested in your opinion about the design, exterior in particular.


----------



## MoreOrLess

I'd need to see a better render of the outside before I could really deside if I liked it, what the cladding looks like it very important in such designs IMHO.


----------



## Astralis

MoreOrLess said:


> I'd need to see a better render of the outside before I could really deside if I liked it, what the cladding looks like it very important in such designs IMHO.


Yeah, that's the problem with it... we don't have other renderings besides these ones.


----------



## Dumbof

The present stadium is often empty. There are 3 to 10k people per game, but for each european match and 5 games in league there are over 25k people.
If the stadium was roofed and nicer more people would come.
I dont really like the stadium but it would be great if they builld any.


----------



## santana

Wezza said:


> It's unique, but i can't say i like it. That scoreboard or whatever it is over the pitch will create all sorts of weird shadows in the daylight games as well.


That's not scoreboard. Thats actually a part of the roof, it is helium filled balloon that can plug the hole in textile based roof to fully cover arena.


----------



## wearethefuture

Looks pretty amazing to me, although quite conecptual, i can't see them building it like this however much i'd like them to.


----------



## 67868

awful awful ground


----------



## Bandera

The inside is nice the outside is uke:


----------



## Carrerra

Who will pay for building the stadium? Dinamo Zagreb? Croatian government?


----------



## dudu24

As it seems now.. City of Zagreb together with Dinamo. But this project isn't sure yet, as it has to pass referendum. This "blue vulcano" is option 1 on referendum and option 2 is project made by Alpine Bau on old location where current stadium is.


----------



## santana

Carrerra said:


> Who will pay for building the stadium? Dinamo Zagreb? Croatian government?


City of Zagreb, actually. Still waiting for the expected price.


----------



## Elensar77

It ıs look like to this










Chaiten in chile


----------



## lpioe

Don't like it at all, wheter the interior nor the exterior.

Any renders of option 2?


----------



## KHS

How do I see this Volcano? uke:
As simple as that. hno:


----------



## Neda Say

*STRASBOURG - EuroStadium (42,710)*









*RC Strasbourg*

1x Champion:
1979

3x Cup Winner:
1951, 1966, 2001

*EUROSTADIUM : NEW STADIUM OF R.C STRASBOURG(FRENCH FOOTBALL)*





















> Eurostadium : horizon juin 2013
> 
> 
> And here comes Strasbourg!!!
> 
> Yup Strasbourg stadium may rise from the dust soon! Although Strasbourg has never been the fastest city to get any project up and going, it looks like the club president is willing to get a new stadium for the other European Capital.
> 
> Known as Eurostadium this 42700 seater would be financed privately thanks to Électricité de Strasbourg (Strasbourg Power or Hydro if you prefer) and would be ready for the 2013/14 season, if they get their way off course! At the moment the RC Strabourg is in L2 so there's no rush really! The goal of course is to be shortlisted as one of the host cities for Euro 2016 that will be nominated sometimes in a near ( not quite so) future by UEFA.
> 
> Read original piece here:
> http://www.rcstrasbourg.fr/actu1_det.php?art=5027&rub=1
> 
> 
> The first rendering looks like a famous German arena which is not that surprising IMO! Of course fans would get the usual modern stadium comfort and if they use that template for the stadium it is very likely to be a roofed one. Electricité de Strasbourg Arena or ES Arena would be the logical name as this company would fund it almost singlehandedly. Expect the seats to be white and blue with probably a "green" factor! The project was presented today at the European Parliament.
> 
> Preliminary discussionswith the various actors of the project would start soon! Or so they say.
> 
> Well the list of willing host cities is getting longer and longer some cities will not be pleased. But in my grand scheme of things Bordeaux just got bumped from my list as 42000 is better than 36000 But Toulouse is style in limbo.
> 
> 
> My Euro 2016 France 8 stadia fantasy list:
> -St Denis (as is, 80000)
> -Lyon (if built 60000+ )
> -Marseille (as is or renovated 60000+)
> -Nantes (if renovated 42000+)
> -Lens (if expanded 42000+) or Lille (if built 50000+)
> -Nice(if buit 40000+)
> -Toulouse (if decked 42000+)
> -Strasbourg (if built 42000+)
> 
> 
> Back up stadia Paris (48000), Bordeaux (36000), St Etienne (36000), and Le Havre new stadium (40000) lets go crazy! :lol:


----------



## Carrerra

Neda Say said:


> And here comes Strasbourg!!!
> 
> Yup Strasbourg stadium may rise from the dust soon! Although Strasbourg has never been the fastest city to get any project up and going, it looks like the club president is willing to get a new stadium for the other European Capital.
> 
> Known as Eurostadium this 42700 seater would be financed privately thanks to Électricité de Strasbourg (Strasbourg Power or Hydro if you prefer) and would be ready for the 2013/14 season, if they get their way off course! At the moment the RC Strabourg is in L2 so there's no rush really! The goal of course is to be shortlisted as one of the host cities for Euro 2016 that will be nominated sometimes in a near ( not quite so) future by UEFA.
> 
> Read original piece here:
> http://www.rcstrasbourg.fr/actu1_det.php?art=5027&rub=1
> 
> 
> The first rendering looks like a famous German arena which is not that surprising IMO! Of course fans would get the usual modern stadium comfort and if they use that template for the stadium it is very likely to be a roofed one. Electricité de Strasbourg Arena or ES Arena would be the logical name as this company would fund it almost singlehandedly. Expect the seats to be white and blue with probably a "green" factor! The project was presented today at the European Parliament.
> 
> Preliminary discussionswith the various actors of the project would start soon! Or so they say.
> 
> Well the list of willing host cities is getting longer and longer some cities will not be pleased. But in my grand scheme of things Bordeaux just got bumped from my list as 42000 is better than 36000 But Toulouse is style in limbo.
> 
> 
> My Euro 2016 France 8 stadia fantasy list:
> -St Denis (as is, 80000)
> -Lyon (if built 60000+ )
> -Marseille (as is or renovated 60000+)
> -Nantes (if renovated 42000+)
> -Lens (if expanded 42000+) or Lille (if built 50000+)
> -Nice(if buit 40000+)
> -Toulouse (if decked 42000+)
> -Strasbourg (if built 42000+)
> 
> 
> Reserve stadia Paris (48000), Bordeaux (36000), St Etienne (36000), and Le Havre new stadium (40000) lets go crazy! :lol:


Will the new Strasbourg stadium be newly built literally or enlarged from the existing one? I know they call it new in the article but I'm not 100% sure because in many cases I saw people call it new stadium for what in reality is nicely refurbished, especially on the exterior


----------



## Masters At Work

Strasbourg :


----------



## Neda Say

Thanks for adding the renderings Masters


----------



## Neda Say

Carrerra said:


> Will the new Strasbourg stadium be newly built literally or enlarged from the existing one? I know they call it new in the article but I'm not 100% sure because in many cases I saw people call it new stadium for what in reality is nicely refurbished, especially on the exterior


It is sold as a completely new stadium! With a site still to be determined. I don't think you can modify their current stadium!They've been working on it for years but the stands are just to steep and the concourse too narrow!


----------



## www.sercan.de

any news?


----------



## michał_

I read construction is due to start in August, but not sure if it was this stadium really. There just isn't too much information about Azerbaijan in general...

there you go:
http://news.trend.az/index.shtml?show=news&newsid=1215492&lang=EN

"Baku club has already agreed with Vadim Borets, Moldovan footballer from the Nefchi team of Azerbaijan. Marco Sharlian, the Croatian goalkeeper will play with the Baku team.

Mamadov said that the construction of new stadium for Baku club would be launched in August.

According to Mammadov, Ramazan Abbasov, Ramin Guliyev and Ramal Huseynov will play with the team."


----------



## Vilak

Thanks Masters for Strasbourg.
Really nice stadium.


----------



## IronMan89

Looks like Dijon stadium with one level morehno:


----------



## Axelferis

Masters At Work said:


> Strasbourg :



just wonderful :cheers:


----------



## www.sercan.de

looks great
42k Hamburg stadium


----------



## Neda Say

www.sercan.de said:


> looks great
> 42k Hamburg stadium


Except the same it's a clone! Roof to be added probably at a later date!

the rendering looks fantastic they borrowed some key details from the new Valencia arena for the outside shell! It does look amazing!


----------



## www.sercan.de

> Plans for Everton's proposed new stadium in Kirkby have received near-unanimous backing from Knowsley Borough Council (KBC).
> 
> The proposal, made jointly by Everton and Tesco, was passed by a 20-to-1 vote at a special meeting of the KBC planning committee on Monday.
> 
> The plans will now go before central government where a decision will be made over whether or not the scheme should be 'called-in' for an inquiry.
> 
> That decision is expected within three weeks.
> 
> Everton CEO Keith Wyness told evertonfc.com: "We are absolutely delighted with the outcome, and I think the fact the vote was in no way close - 20-to-1 - shows that the Knowsley Borough councillors are ready to embrace the regeneration of the Kirkby area.
> 
> "This is another major step forward for us as a football club as we seek to find a new home. The next big step comes in the form of trying to ensure the project is not 'called-in' for inquiry form the government.
> 
> "Hopefully, they will look at this decisive result and accept that the future of this project should be decided at a local rather than a national level."


http://www.evertonfc.com/news/archive/kirkby-plans-passed.html


----------



## Scarecrow

Everton's Kirkby stadium: All eyes now on public inquiry callsJun 10 2008

by Nick Coligan, Liverpool Echo

EVERTON FC today urged the government to let the club complete its controversial move to Kirkby.

The Blues cleared their penultimate hurdle yesterday when Knowsley council’s planning committee backed the £400m plan, which includes a Tesco superstore and other high street shops.

Despite objectors’ arguments against the scheme, councillors said its regeneration benefits were too strong to ignore ,and voted 20-1 in favour. (The one against was Lib Dem Cllr Fred Fricker.)

The planning committee’s verdict will be sent to the Government Office of the North West (GONW), which will decide, probably within 21 days, if a public inquiry should be held.

Councillors were told the entire scheme could collapse if that happens because it would add millions of pounds to the cost, which Everton FC cannot afford.

Knowsley council leader Ron Round also called on the government to “trust” the right decision was made yesterday.


But the scheme’s opponents said they were looking forward to a public inquiry, claiming there was overwhelming evidence it was required.

After the meeting in Huyton, Everton chief executive Keith Wyness said: “The council’s decision was one major step in the process, but there is still one hurdle to go.

“The financial future of this project and this club depend on it.

“The project is balanced very finely at the tipping point. A long delay would lead to cost inflation and stop it from proceeding.


“I have been working in Westminster. All we can carry on doing is explain the situation clearly, so they have the best information possible.

“We are involved in the world of politics, so anything can happen.”


----------



## BobDaBuilder

Go Everton Soccer Club!


----------



## Iain1974

Names - First there was football. This was the ancient game, look up shrove football on google.

Then when codification ocurred, some wanted to ban handling, they called their game 'association football'. Some wanted to keep handling. They named it 'rugby football' after Rugby in the midlands. Rugby was largely a university game. Also played in American universities.
These american universities adapted the game somewhat and began calling it 'football' rather than 'rugby'

That's a brief history. Please, don't get picky, I know I summarised and ignored rugby league and australian/canadian football. 

Cash - What muppet thought American football generated more cash than football? Not even close. Prem clubs generate more per team than NFL as it is. add La Liga, Serie A, Championat and Bundesliga and there's lots of daylight between them. Add internationals and it get to be an embarrassingly large gap.

Everton - Good news. They've been wanting to move for years. Not a spectacular design, but modern and functional. 50K seems about right for Everton all things considered.


----------



## theespecialone

Aka said:


> The true and complete name of the game that most of the world calls football and that some call soccer is *Association Football*. That's why FIFA is FIFA. That's why UEFA is UEFA. The "A" does not stand for football assocations but by the name of the game itself. Association Football was created when some people wanted to introduce the "don't use your hands rules". The ones who disliked the idea pointed the middle finger to them and created the sport Rugby Union, with the Rugby rules.
> 
> So...
> 
> Association Football = Football
> American Football (Gridiron?) = Football
> 
> Yet, I can't believe american football earns more money than association football. There's football association all around the world and the FIFA World Cup is the biggest tournament in planet. It even surpassed the Olympics. I think the third is the Rugby World Cup.
> 
> 
> Sorry for the "offtopicness".




football makes a lot more money than gridiron. gridiron is a boring sport for a minority.


everton deserve a new stadium lets hope that they get theirs before liverpool


----------



## en1044

theespecialone said:


> football makes a lot more money than gridiron. gridiron is a boring sport for a minority.
> 
> 
> everton deserve a new stadium lets hope that they get theirs before liverpool


i hate to rain on your parade...but your wrong.

NFL
http://www.forbes.com/lists/2007/30/biz_07nfl_NFL-Team-Valuations_Value.html

Europe
http://www.forbes.com/lists/2008/34/biz_soccer08_Soccer-Team-Valuations_Value.html

i think my football wins


----------



## GNU

edited


----------



## theespecialone

en1044 said:


> i hate to rain on your parade...but your wrong.
> 
> NFL
> http://www.forbes.com/lists/2007/30/biz_07nfl_NFL-Team-Valuations_Value.html
> 
> Europe
> http://www.forbes.com/lists/2008/34/biz_soccer08_Soccer-Team-Valuations_Value.html
> 
> i think my football wins




keep in mind that nfl teams own their own stadiums, many european football teams dont. property price evaluations all come into the euation

look at the revenues and operating income

football>>>>>>>>>>>>>nfl

all world footbal>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>(infinite)>>>>>>>>>nfl


----------



## en1044

theespecialone said:


> keep in mind that nfl teams own their own stadiums, many european football teams dont. property price evaluations all come into the euation
> 
> look at the revenues and operating income
> 
> football>>>>>>>>>>>>>nfl
> 
> all world footbal>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>(infinite)>>>>>>>>>nfl


no, actually the local government owns most nfl stadiums, not the teams. The only NFL teams that own the stadium they use, through their owners, are Washington, Miami, and New England

also, while the operating income may be slightly higher in your favor, the revenue generated by the NFL is much higher than world football


----------



## theespecialone

en1044 said:


> no, actually the local government owns most nfl stadiums, not the teams. The only NFL teams that own the stadium they use, through their owners, are Washington, Miami, and New England
> 
> also, while the operating income may be slightly higher in your favor, the revenue generated by the NFL is much higher than world football



the revenue generated in football is much higher than in gridiron.

with new tv deals coming in this gap should be increased.


----------



## Carrerra

en1044 said:


> i hate to rain on your parade...but your wrong.
> 
> NFL
> http://www.forbes.com/lists/2007/30/biz_07nfl_NFL-Team-Valuations_Value.html
> 
> Europe
> http://www.forbes.com/lists/2008/34/biz_soccer08_Soccer-Team-Valuations_Value.html
> 
> i think my football wins


Here's comparison table between Top 25 European clubs and All 32 NFL clubs. 

As you see in the table European clubs earn 8% more in revenue and 90% more in operating income than NFL clubs do on average but valuation of European clubs is 41% smaller than that of NFL clubs. Does it make sense? If there is anyone who works for M&A firm, why don't you give us common-sense explanations to this fxxxing paradox which is favorable to NFL unilaterally? Maybe because Forbes is American media? :lol::lol::lol: 










In addition to it, we should keep an eye to the fact that European clubs show 5 times better figures than NFL clubs do in terms of 1 year value growth - 30% VS 6%. It suggests to me that football shows 5 times brighter future than NFL do because American football is local sport like Sumo but Association football is global sport. Many people say that USA is a super power but it cannot prevail over the rest of the world however big its power is!


----------



## RobH

Blimey, that debt figure for Valencia doesn't look healthy!!


----------



## Benn

The NFl does look more stable, with a modest increase in value across the board, whereas some clubs like Liverpool and Roma are way up, others like Inter are way down.

And Considering the Top to bottom value on NFL teams, my Vikings at the Bottom are worth about 4.4 times what #25 Marseille, the NFL certainly would appear to hold the edge over any other individual league. Only three Premeirship teams are woth more than the NFL average, and the rest are well below. It will be interesting to see if that gap in the top 25 comes down, ManU is worth almost 10 times what Marsellie is and about double what #5 Bayern Munich is worth, and if some of these clubs can sustain 30% growth rates in value.


----------



## www.sercan.de

Just bigger pic of one of the Seville FC proposals
I
http://img100.imageshack.us/img100/3626/1prop6xs1.jpg
http://img100.imageshack.us/img100/1808/1prop7tq0.jpg
http://img519.imageshack.us/img519/3267/1prop4ow9.jpg

II
http://img517.imageshack.us/img517/5028/2prop3yh3.jpg
http://img527.imageshack.us/img527/5281/2prop5hw6.jpg


----------



## 2005

I remember once reading in the late 70s that Spurs and Arsenal looked at building a stadium at Alexandra Palace but fans were, unsurprisingly, totally against the idea.

It's a long shot but does anyone have any pictures?


----------



## en1044

A renovated RFK stadium to be built if Washington got the 2012 olympics


----------



## theespecialone

MoreOrLess said:


> Looking back the 98 world cup was a massive missed opportunity for french stadium devolpment, other than the Stad de France was there even another new stadium or major renovation?


they probably did.

that design looks better than the current veledrome


----------



## www.sercan.de

Another one of Galatasaray
This projects lost against asyp Stuttgart ones
HOK Sports and Eren Talu
52,000
http://www.galatasaraymedia.com/ASY/erentaluhok2.jpg
http://www.galatasaraymedia.com/ASY/erentaluhok1.jpg
http://img266.imageshack.us/img266/1790/ef88abe7527e794999773c0jj5.jpg


----------



## Benjuk

Another one...










"In 1970 when Sunderland opened its new training centre in Washington they published plans for a revolutionary stadium to be built outside the Town, which would have been one of the finest grounds in Europe. The pitch would have been completely under cover like an American Superdome and research was made into growing turf indoors. The site, to cost an estimated £3.5m would also include a sports centre, ice rink, sauna and restaurant with function halls and rooms." - Alan Brett's Sunderland Football Annual (1993).

I've no idea what the capacity was.

Shortly after commisioning the project, Sunderland were relegated from the top division in England and it was decided that a super stadium wasn't required. It was almost 30 years before they finally relocated to the Stadium of Light.


----------



## Chicago2020

does anyone have renderings/pictures of the proposed Soldier Field plans including the one that was planned for Gary, IN???


----------



## kazetuner

the aek tennis center is nice, but the stadium is pretty ugly...


----------



## -james-

Was the tennis at the Olympics in Athens originally to be held on grass courts as those pictures look like grass courts. I guess they realized it would be expensive to keep grass tennis courts green in a warm Athens summer.


----------



## dfrench8456

*Hartford Patriots*

I was wondering if anyone had any pictures, blueprints, or designs, of the stadium in Hartford that the Patriots where supposed to move into back in '99. I have this one picture so im sure that there is more.


----------



## GunnerJacket

If I recall correctly the proposal didn't progress much further beyond the sketch you have there. Maybe a few other subjective images, but otherwise the funding and eventual design went into making Rentschler Field for the UConn Huskies.

I've no idea if this is simply a smaller version of the stadium they were supposed to share, but I know the location was changed once the Pats dropped out.


----------



## dfrench8456

i dont know i would think there would be more because the deal was 48 hours from being done and then Kraft backed out.


----------



## smokiboy

What is the population of Strasbourg and area? Can it support a stadia of +40000 in the long term?


----------



## dfrench8456

> was wondering if anyone had any pictures, blueprints, or designs, of the stadium in Hartford that the Patriots where supposed to move into back in '99. I have this one picture so im sure that there is more.


Anyone???


----------



## en1044

dfrench8456 said:


> Anyone???


give it time, its only been one day


----------



## dfrench8456

> give it time, its only been one day


Sorry about that but i know at citydata forum you couldnt leave topic alone for 2 hours or it would get forgotten. lol


----------



## rockin'.baltimorean

too bad the vikings didn't build this. it looks awesome!!


----------



## rockin'.baltimorean

KoolKeatz said:


> Berlin Kegel, stadium for 80.000, 310m high (including entertainment center and hotel), 1999
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotating model


wow, talk about creative!! i've *NEVER* seen a collaboration like this!


----------



## caserass

smokiboy said:


> What is the population of Strasbourg and area? Can it support a stadia of +40000 in the long term?


urban area of strasbourg : 720 000 inhabitants.

Alsace region about 2 millions....

I don't know if it's enough (of course I didn't count the german who are living closed to strasbourg).


----------



## shacky

*South Africa 2010*

Pretoria Rainbow Junction Stadium










Polokwane Stadium










Orkney Stadium










Nelspruit Stadium










Kimberley Stadium


----------



## Benn

rockin'.baltimorean said:


> too bad the vikings didn't build this. it looks awesome!!


They will have a more finished proposal for basically the same site submitted in a couple of months. Personally I expect it will still have a hotel/condo/comercial devopement attached or adjacent to the stadium, with an expanded LRT station, and will probably retain the winter garden idea (city officials seemed to like it). The stadium itself will probably be a bit different, maybe cheaper. With that proposal you have they asked for almost $750 million and got laughed out of the legislature. But at anyrate they should have an architect and urban designer picked out by the middle of next month, and may see conceptual renderings shortly there after.


----------



## koolio

Does anyone have any good pictures of the proposed Labatt Park that was to be built in Montreal for the Expos? I could only find a couple of extremely low-res crappy pics. From the sounds of it, the stadium would have looked pretty sexy.


----------



## en1044

koolio said:


> Does anyone have any good pictures of the proposed Labatt Park that was to be built in Montreal for the Expos? I could only find a couple of extremely low-res crappy pics. From the sounds of it, the stadium would have looked pretty sexy.


----------



## Vilak

Strasbourg is indeed few miles away from germany and not very far from Belgium.


----------



## dfrench8456

We can now add this one to the list. 
Tampa Bay Rays Stadium
















Oakland A's








San Diego Chargers








New Orleans Saints


----------



## sapmi1

*Victoria Stadium* in Stockholm. Proposal for Olympic 2012 bid.


----------



## www.sercan.de

Site preperations works


maddox said:


>


----------



## Kuvvaci

yes, construction stadarted but firstly they are going to build the arena. Stadium construction will start a little bit later ( a few months later)


----------



## bing222

Any Webcams


----------



## www.sercan.de

No webcams


----------



## www.sercan.de

[click]


----------



## www.sercan.de




----------



## Kuvvaci

I really wonder the real size of arena.


----------



## www.sercan.de

yeah, doesn't look like a 10k arena in the interior pics


----------



## www.sercan.de

www.sercan.de said:


> Another one of Galatasaray
> This projects lost against asyp Stuttgart ones
> HOK Sports and Eren Talu
> 52,000
> http://www.galatasaraymedia.com/ASY/erentaluhok2.jpg
> http://www.galatasaraymedia.com/ASY/erentaluhok1.jpg
> http://img266.imageshack.us/img266/1790/ef88abe7527e794999773c0jj5.jpg


bigger one of pic no 3
http://img65.imageshack.us/img65/5046/hoklp8.jpg


----------



## kuquito

I can't see the renderings!!! Sounds interesting.


----------



## gradski

kuquito said:


> I can't see the renderings!!! Sounds interesting.


----------



## www.sercan.de

|R|@|D|U said:


> Rejected project for romania national stadium:


Looked like OL stadium


----------



## IronMan89

^^ and Allianz Arena in Munich


----------



## |R|@|D|U

Rejected project for FC "U" CLUJ (Romania) new stadium:




























:shocked:


----------



## somataki

sapmi said:


> *Victoria Stadium* in Stockholm. Proposal for Olympic 2012 bid.


^^^^
Isn't this one the same with the proposed one for the 2004 summer olympic bid?


----------



## somataki

|R|@|D|U said:


> Rejected project for FC "U" CLUJ (Romania) new stadium:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :shocked:


Wonderful project, bravo Romania!


----------



## Big Texan

has this been posted?

The Arena the Seattle Super Sonics wanted built before moving to Oklahoma City


----------



## Washington Souza

O Brasil é maior que qualquer competição desportiva internacional. O futebol que cresce nos campos de terra dos bairros pobres, corre o risco de ser apenas uma vitrine para políticos e dirigentes desportivos. Tenhamos cuidado e lutemos para que as candidaturas a sub-sedes da Copa 2014 não se transformem em palanques eleitoreiros. Em Salgadinho, Olinda/PE a candidatura do Estado é um exemplo de falta de respeito à cultura e ao direito de escolha dos cidadãos brasileiros. O bairro de Salgadinho corre um sério risco de desaparecer do mapa, pelo menos como o conhecemos hoje, repleto de famílias com suas crianças. São cidadãos herdeiros dos primeiros habitantes do bairro. Estes primeiros habitantes vieram em sua maioria do interior do Estado em busca de melhorias de vida. Hoje, gerações depois, ao invés de calçamentos, saneamento básico, segurança, o que o governo oferece é desapropriação barata para a construção da Arena Recife/Olinda. Até quando seremos passivos a propostas como esta? A Copa não deveria ser mais importante que a vida das pessoas.
O "sonho" de realizar o projeto Arena Recife/Olinda, não possui apenas o obstáculo dos 100 milhões de indenização. Por se tratar de uma Arena multiuso, o projeto prever a construção de centro de convenções, um complexo de salas de projeção de cinema e uma casa de shows, além de um teatro. Nada de mais, se não fosse o fato destes empreendimentos já serem realidade em funcionamento nas imediações do local escolhido para a construção da Arena. Então vejamos: Ao lado direito a poucos metros, está o centro de convenções de Pernambuco, um dos maiores do país, que por sua vez possui em seu interior um dos maiores teatros da América Latina (Teatro Guararapes); à direita do Centro de convenções encontra-se a Chevrolet Hall, grande casa de espetáculos, a maior do Estado, que por sua vez está quase que de frente ao Shopping Tacaruna, onde está instalado um complexo de salas de cinema da UCI. Qual a utilidade desse empreendimento afinal? 
Se estes argumentos não forem suficientes para ilustrar o desrespeito a estas pessoas, então, que tal colocar-se no lugar de milhares de famílias que terão que ficar mais longe das escolas, mais longe do centro, mais longe do lugar que seus pais e avós escolheram para mora. Num tempo onde não havia luz elétrica, estradas e as casas eram feitas de madeira e taipa, cobertas de palha e hoje se transformou em um lugar próspero e perto de tudo que precisam para fazerem suas vidas mais dignas. Saber que deverão sair sem escolha, pois a antiga maré, hoje possui valor econômico cada vez maior e político, imensurável. É triste saber, que em mais de cinqüenta anos de existência, os governos não conseguiram dar Saúde, Saneamento, Educação ou segurança a esse povo, mas em poucos anos poderá lhes dar uma "Arena Multiuso". Para uso de quem?


----------



## www.sercan.de

Munih 1972 Olympic Stadium


----------



## gincan

somataki said:


> ^^^^
> Isn't this one the same with the proposed one for the 2004 summer olympic bid?


Stockholm wasn´t even bidding for the 2012 Olympics, the did though bid for the 2004 and were considering bidding for the 2008 games. Hammarby sjöstad was supposed to be the olympic willage.


----------



## fenway58

*ummm no. sorry.*



Dallasbrink said:


> Look at the new stadiums. why is this titled FOOTBALL when its clearly soccer?


:nuts:

i from the usa and i no football is football. usa football is more throwball. :cheers:

soccer is something else


----------



## Sea Toby

Notice most NFL teams revenues are around 200 milion, whereas the huge differences within soccer. Notice the top 8, blowing away everyone else. Look how little revenue a 20th place team gets in Europe. Look how little Liverpool receives compared to their competition up top. Liverpool definitely needs a new stadium, this should add significantly to their intake, which should pay off the new stadium in several years reasonably. Now if they could only get a reasonable loan from the RBS. Asking for 200 million down for a 350 million loan to build a new stadium which would only improve the net income picture significantly is beyond my comprehension. No wonder Europe is in an economic slump. Isn't the new stadium enough collateral? Isn't 10 percent down plenty?

Also, many of the US football teams play in stadiums owned by the cities. American football teams have to pay rent, along with losing in most cases half of the parking fees and concessions, including the team store within the stadium. Its all part of the price of having American cities pay for the stadiums upfront. Eventually the American teams pay for the stadiums with rent, parking, and a percentage of the concessions in the long run. Frankly, its easier for the cities to raise the cash through bonding than most of the football teams can arrange bank loans.


----------



## www.sercan.de

Com on
This is the Stadium topic


----------



## Toadboy

Aye.

Everton reaffirmed their commitment at a meeting the night beofre last to carry on with the Kirkby plan despite the government calling the retail elements for inquiry that will enable the funding of the stadium to take place. this could add a year or two on to the timescales.

The Liverpool authorities and seemingly most Evertonians are pushing to get the club to reconsider and look at alternative sites closer to the downtown districts.


----------



## Toadboy

Interesting points you make about funding/collateral etc. Toby. the banks want larger security in the building phase because that's were the risk is - all money out and nothing in, once a stadium is built these debts are swapped and the security is the stadium.

With regard to the local authority raising the capital and renting the stadium to a club, that's very difficult in the UK due to local authorities being unable to raise and spend cash independently of Whitehall. That doesn't mean to say it can't happen and Everton could possibly go in to partnership with Liverpool City Council. One other issue is the stadium being an asset that allows football clubs to raise money for cash flow etc., most clubs relay on their major assets (stadiums, academys, training grounds) on the balance sheet to remain solvent. This can lead to problems when it comes to large capital schemes but it also maintains the independence of a football club.


----------



## Kuvvaci

nice ...


----------



## Big Texan

Carrerra said:


> Here's comparison table between Top 25 European clubs and All 32 NFL clubs.
> 
> As you see in the table European clubs earn 8% more in revenue and 90% more in operating income than NFL clubs do on average but valuation of European clubs is 41% smaller than that of NFL clubs. Does it make sense? If there is anyone who works for M&A firm, why don't you give us common-sense explanations to this fxxxing paradox which is favorable to NFL unilaterally? Maybe because Forbes is American media? :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In addition to it, we should keep an eye to the fact that European clubs show 5 times better figures than NFL clubs do in terms of 1 year value growth - 30% VS 6%. It suggests to me that football shows 5 times brighter future than NFL do because American football is local sport like Sumo but Association football is global sport. Many people say that USA is a super power but it cannot prevail over the rest of the world however big its power is!


The funny thing is The NFL is only in America and the NFL teams almost beat Man U in profitableness and growth, not to mention blow away the other Top soccer teams, And Man you is Soccer which is a global sport.

I think The NFL is more powerful because its made equal what Soccer teams have and it does not advertise to the whole world.


----------



## Iain1974

Big Texan said:


> The funny thing is The NFL is only in America and the NFL teams almost beat Man U in profitableness and growth, not to mention blow away the other Top soccer teams, And Man you is Soccer which is a global sport.
> 
> I think The NFL is more powerful because its made equal what Soccer teams have and it does not advertise to the whole world.


But the NFL stops at 32. Only a couple of the teams have a competitor in their own city.

Manchester Uniteds revenue (2008) is currently €365m ($522m) which is almost as much as the Redskins and Cowboys combined ($552m). Just a few miles across the city is Manchester City €131 ($188m). Liverpool is less than 40 miles away €245m ($350m).

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deloitte_Football_Money_League

Lets look at London. Chelsea, Arsenal and Spurs in the top 20 this year. Combined revenue of €805m ($1,150m). 

Premier League revenue is approx $3.2bn ($160m per team average). And that's just one league of many. 

The *******'s revenue ($312m) would put them 9th or 10th on the European list. 5th if they were English, 3rd if they were Spanish, 2nd if they were German.

Obviously you're ignoring international teams as well. But they're not terribly relevant here.

Recent growth of United €/m
2004/5 - 246
2005/6 - 242 (-1.6%)
2006/7 - 315 (+30%)
2007/8 - 365 (+16%)

It seems to me that the growth is just fine thank you.


----------



## www.sercan.de

Can you please discuss this in the sportsbar section?


----------



## NickRivers

*New Gimnàstic de Tarragona Stadium*...


Sky said:


>


----------



## skytrax

rover3 said:


> A new Olympic stadium for St. Louis, MO, USA


uke:


----------



## New York City 20??

More renders of New York's 2012 Olympic Stadium that would have later beceome the home of the Jets:


















































































I'm not sure if this design was actually going to get build if NY had won. Most cities bidding for the Olympics (at least nowadays) just present illustrations to visualize their 'Games concept', and only choose a final design after they won the bid. That was the case with Sydney, Beijing, and London.


----------



## ElVoltageDR

I'm still kinda disappointed about the stadium not getting built, but the new Hudson Yards project kinda made up for it.


----------



## piraB4L

masterpaul said:


> Slaski Stadium (Imagine if this was built):


It's a slug :lol:


----------



## NickRivers

Real Zaragoza never built stadiums...









(*Ricardo Bofill's stadium in Valdespartera - 43.000*)











(*Estudio Lamela's stadium in La Romareda - 43.000*)


----------



## plasma169

*LG Dome, Seoul, South Korea *

Proposed in 1998 by LG. The residents in that area opposed this proposal and LG finally gave up on this proposal after 2 years of debate.


----------



## Benjuk

Benjuk said:


> Another one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "In 1970 when Sunderland opened its new training centre in Washington they published plans for a revolutionary stadium to be built outside the Town, which would have been one of the finest grounds in Europe. The pitch would have been completely under cover like an American Superdome and research was made into growing turf indoors. The site, to cost an estimated £3.5m would also include a sports centre, ice rink, sauna and restaurant with function halls and rooms." - Alan Brett's Sunderland Football Annual (1993).
> 
> I've no idea what the capacity was.
> 
> Shortly after commisioning the project, Sunderland were relegated from the top division in England and it was decided that a super stadium wasn't required. It was almost 30 years before they finally relocated to the Stadium of Light.


Further info, direct from the architect... (Owen Luder)



> Notes on the 1970 Project for a Sunderland Super Stadium.
> 
> In 1970 my partnership had an office in Newcastle as we had a considerable architectural work in the North East. The “Get Carter” Car park in the Trinity Square shopping centre had been completed some years earlier and the Wickham “Rocket” tower block was in detail design stage in a mainly low rise council housing development of which the Rocket tower (the shape is as it sits on a circular concrete “cassion” foundation – the only way a tall building could be supported on land riddled with the tunnels etc. from Victorian drift and deep mining.
> 
> I was approached by Sunderland FC a First Division soccer club to advise on what to do with Roker Park. Apart from the poor quality of the facilities in the ground for spectators (very common with most first division clubs before the Hillsborough disaster) there were increasing doubts on the safety of the main stand. I was told although I do not know and did not question the truth of the statement that the Sunderland Council Borough Engineer who had responsibility for building safety was an avid Sunderland fan and was very reluctant to condemn the stand as unsafe as he would create severe financial and supporter problems for the club.
> 
> I was advised there was a tentative proposal for land along side the ground to be sold to a supermarket which it was hoped would provide the money to finance whatever repairs were required for the stand and perhaps improve other supper facilities.
> 
> My original brief was to advise on the condition of the main stand and ground generally and the viability of selling off land for a supermarket development. The Sunderland Board was aware that I was an avid Arsenal supporter but that quite properly was not seen as an issue.
> 
> As background I had been writing and speaking in the media on the unacceptably poor quality of accommodation and facilities at top soccer club grounds, the track record of accidents resulting in deaths and injuries to suppers, and the economic lunacy of clubs owning dilapidated stadia eating their heads off in running costs and only used probably for about thirty home games each year.
> 
> My initial report confirmed that resolving the problems with the main stand would be very costly, maybe virtual rebuilding. Other parts of the ground also needed upgrading to bring them up to reasonable standards of comfort for supporters.
> 
> My report indicated that I had doubts whether selling off land alongside for a supermarket would produce enough money to pay for all that was needed.
> 
> I then went on to explore the validity of the club being sited at Roker Park. Historically it had been built alongside the docks, shipyards and industry where the majority of the traditional supporters worked and most would have lived nearby. The factory whistle would go at 12.30 on a Saturday; many of the workers would go the nearby pub for a pint and a pie and then to the ground for a 3pm kick off (2.15 in the depths of winter before floodlights).
> 
> By 1970 much of the industry, close to the ground – many of the supporters by then worked and lived considerable distances from Roker Park. Saturday morning working no longer applied to them and the logic of a club with 30,000 to 40,000 supporters travelling in to the docks area for football could be questioned. By 1970 accessibility and ease of travel were becoming increasingly important factors in shopping habits and in following football.
> I emphasised that increasingly top football clubs would only stay at the top if they drastically improved stadia accessibility and facilities, and found ways to make money out of their stadia apart from the alternate Saturday afternoon home games.
> 
> This was a theme I had been writing and speaking about public ally for some time (and continued over the following years until the aftermath of the Hillsborough Disaster created the dramatic social, economic and political climate that enabled the explosion of new stadia in the 1990’s.
> 
> I had also been criticising official planning policies that discouraged clubs in the same towns and cities to share grounds, which would double the profitable use and provide funds to build new stadia to acceptable modern standards. Chelsea and Fulham, the two Nottingham and Bradford clubs were classic examples.
> Also the reluctance of city and town councils to providing financial support and indeed owning new or improved stadia recognising the benefit to a town of a successful top level football club.
> 
> Ground sharing and council ownership of football stadia in Europe and elsewhere was common and very successful.
> 
> My advice to Sunderland was that they should explore the possibility of recreating Roker Park in an area closer to and more accessible to where their supporters now lived and worked, build a stadium for multi use – so it earned its keep if possible seven days a week and 50 weeks in a year, and explore the possibilities of ground sharing.
> 
> I was instructed to explore these possibilities and produce firm proposals and a scheme that could be considered by the Board.
> 
> I investigated various possible sites for a new super stadium.
> The one chosen was on the edge of Washington New Town on the motorway with fast road links to Sunderland and to the South and North.
> 
> The scheme produced was for a futuristic enclosed multi purpose stadium for 35,000 supporters (mostly seated) on the chosen site with motorway access, massive car parking and modern facilities.
> 
> I emphasised the financial advantages of the ground being shared and suggested that Newcastle was the obvious choice as they had only a short lease on their St. James Park ground which needed extensive renovation. My stadia design included the ability to temporarily remove some seating to boost the accommodation to 45,000 for local derby’s. I understand Newcastle was not prepared to even enter a room to discuss the possibility.
> 
> The perspective drawing I prepared was included in the 1975 Royal Academy Summer Exhibition and the architectural magazine “Building Design” recently reproduced this as an archive item from that year.
> 
> Sadly as far as I am aware no other drawings of the scheme exist unless they are in the Sunderland FC archives. I sold out of my architectural practice in 1987 and in any event a large part of the archives of my work in the 1960’s and 70’s was destroyed in a fire in the building where they were stored in the late 1970’s.
> 
> As a footnote Sunderland played Arsenal at Highbury on February 28th. 1970. The Chairman invited me to have lunch at the Great Northern Hotel (by Kings Cross Station) and then travel in the team coach to Highbury.
> 
> I had the unusual experience for an Arsenal fan of coming off the visiting teams coach at the main entrance to the marbled halls, and sitting in the Directors Box with the visiting team’s directors. At the end of the match in the Directors dining room after Hill Wood the Arsenal chairman came over to me and commiserated on my teams defeat. I did not have the heart to tell him I was an Arsenal fan, season ticket and shareholder.
> 
> 
> Sunderland was sadly relegated that season and that prevented my proposals from progressing further. Subsequently Sunderland did move from Roker Park and built the Stadium of Light. Good but not as adventurous as my proposals.
> 
> Having said that my scheme was 10 or 20 years ahead of time. In 1990 following the Hillsborough disaster, politically with tax incentives, TV money and the social pressures for safe stadia the climate was created for a massive investment in new stadia and in many clubs moving to new more accessible locations that their traditional locations with the quality of accommodation and facilities that were then increasingly demanded by the public .
> 
> I continued my campaigning for improved soccer stadia. I wrote may articles and gave interviews on radio and TV (I have recorded of most) and won the Publisher 1987 Business columnist of the Year for my article on the Bradford Fire. I organised and Chaired two major seminars at the RIBA on “Sports Stadia Design after Hillsborough” in early 1990 which set the stage for the revolution in stadia design and the building of new stadia in many parts of the country.
> 
> In 1996 as President of the RIBA I awarded the Presidents Building of the Year Award to the new Huddersfield Stadium and acted as the architect judge for a number of stadia design awards.
> 
> I will see if I can dig out a copy of the “Sports Stadia Design after Hillsborough” book and copies of my various articles mainly in “Building” magazine but as they are at my house in Laugharne in Wales and I will not return there until towards the end of the month that will be the earliest I can track them down.
> 
> Owen Luder CBE PPRIBA.
> 
> July 2008.


----------



## www.sercan.de

KYIV - Olympic Stadium 






































---
















































-----




















----































-----











-----




















----


----------



## Kuvvaci

NY stadium is amazing. I wish it was built. It creates a new concept on stadium designs.


----------



## Jim856796

Liverpool will have two new soccer stadiums built? This and the new 73,000-seat Anfield Stadium?


----------



## pompeyfan

construction is halted until Portsmouth can finalise the finances for the stadium. ASDA have bought the site Fratton Park stands on and a couple of supermarkets are lining up for surrounding the new stadium site on Horsea Island.


----------



## x-marien-x

any news?


----------



## ryebreadraz

Proposed renovation of the Los Angeles Memorial Coliseum for a NFL team


----------



## Elensar77

krzysiu_ said:


> Stadion Olimpijski im. *Hakan*a *Suku*ra (Poland, Biała Podlaska) 70 k :


I see wrong or this is Hakan Şükür?


----------



## Flyboy41

acarleial said:


> Oscar Niemeyer's rejected project of Maracanã Stadium, in 1947:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And others never built in Brazil, Ceará SC Stadium and EC Vitória Stadium:


Ceará SC Stadium is exactly the same as Columbus Crew Stadium


----------



## Benn

Yeah that is a rendering for Crew stadium and they just photoshoped their name on it. I'm sure they would do something at least a little different if they had gotten funding


----------



## ingstad

www.sercan.de said:


> Didn't like Niemeyers Maracana proposal


I'm not an expert on this topic, so historically architectural 
however, the projetc dates back to 1941 ... like in this website.


----------



## Triceratops

That "Stadion Olimpijskij" in Poland has such a magnificent design, it's so pity it wasn't chosen..hno:


----------



## www.sercan.de

ingstad said:


> I'm not an expert on this topic, so historically architectural
> however, the projetc dates back to 1941 ... like in this website.


1941 - 9 years before WC
Could be one of the first projects
Niemeyer was just 34 years old


----------



## www.sercan.de

Odesa


----------



## Carrerra

For Odesa, personally I prefer the final design. I like rectangular better than oval or round


----------



## lpioe

^^ Didn't know they changed the project, but I like the final one better too.

I also really like the proposed Los Angeles Memorial Coliseum renovation.


----------



## Aiwa

A 10 000 seats Indoor arena in Kaunas, planed to build in 1998 After Zalgiris won the Saporta Cup and then Euroleague. But it was never built, and now, after 10 years another arena in a different place is being build designed by the same architect.
THE Never built arena:


----------



## www.sercan.de

Thank god its never built 
Kaunas Arena is much better


----------



## Details

*Wroclaw*


































http://www.lamela.com/nuevo/verFicha.php?idioma=en&id=454

*Oviedo*



























http://www.lamela.com/nuevo/verFicha.php?idioma=en&id=291


----------



## michał_

Guys, any news on how the referendum went? I'm reeeeeaaaaaally interested but have had no luck browsing Croat websites 

only this from Javno, Sept22:
http://www.javno.com/en/croatia/clanak.php?id=184790



> When did your campaign start?
> 
> - During summer days. We expected there would be a referendum for the Maksimir stadium all summer long, we cannot seem to welcome it, so did not go on vacation either –
> 
> Should the old location of the stadium remain or should a new one be constructed?
> 
> - I have always been for the Maksimir stadium, everyone knows that. When you look at all these big projects in Zagreb, unfortunately, or fortunately, I have to say that the projects the government is involved in can be assessed as successful. All other projects which are attempted to be realised are not realised in the foreseen period –


----------



## renco

Title tells you everything :*`Everyone Knows Zagreb Mayor Does A Poor Job`*
So the answer is unfortunatelly *"no"*,because there wasn't any referendum held.


----------



## michał_

renco said:


> Title tells you everything :*`Everyone Knows Zagreb Mayor Does A Poor Job`*
> So the answer is unfortunatelly *"no"*,because there wasn't any referendum held.


I thought that elections were held :nuts:
So this means the project is dumped for good or referendum just postponed... or what? Any final decisions?


----------



## damti

Two months ago,before financial crisis appeared, it had been said that the referndum should be held around December.However,in the meantime there was no other information in papers...except financial and economic experts ,who are all suggesting that it would be wiser not to invest in sport infratsructure untill crisis is over..


----------



## renco

michał_;28512242 said:


> I thought that elections were held :nuts:
> So this means the project is dumped for good or referendum just postponed... or what? Any final decisions?


It's postponed,noone knows for how long.


----------



## masterpaul

It doesn't even look like a volcano.. looks like a slightly melted blue jelly cake.

looks terrible.


Or like a really fat blue cooling chimney from a power station.


----------



## renco

I agree.


----------



## KONSTANTINOUPOLIS

Thessaloniki bicycle race stadion










www.g-p.gr


----------



## Mo Rush

Details said:


> *Wroclaw*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.lamela.com/nuevo/verFicha.php?idioma=en&id=454


i want that one!!


----------



## f.e.s.b.r.

looks really unique but i didnt really liked it...


----------



## Basel_CH

Unique but terrible, view from outside


----------



## Maximus1962

krzysiu_ said:


> Stadion Olimpijski im. Hakana Sukura (Poland, Biała Podlaska) 70 k :



Must be a joke??


----------



## kazetuner

reminds me to the yoyogi gymnasium


----------



## Demetrius

Am I the only one that actually liked the never-built , old proposal for Kaunas arena?


----------



## Manolo_B2

this is the first proposal for the new Zagreb Arena (16'500)


















and this is the second and last one... 









currently U/C









:hi:


----------



## Maximus1962

kazetuner said:


> reminds me to the yoyogi gymnasium


Very true... However I'm still surprised that such a project for that particular city ever occured... not even mentioning the name...


----------



## N1V1

A project of *RSC Anderlecht* a few years ago. The capecity is 40.000:


----------



## www.sercan.de

looks bigger
more like 60,000-70,000


----------



## N1V1

^^

It's actualy just a 3d tier an a renovation of there current stadium, which has a capecity of 27.000.


----------



## plasma169

Masters At Work said:


> Strasbourg :


Just out of curiosity, how can the LCD screens float like that almost parallel to the top of the roof? Is this possible?


----------



## Neda Say

They don't float this stadium is a Veltins arena clone!


----------



## Maximus1962

I'm very sorry to say this and I hope I won't hurt anyone's feelings... but this must be one of the ugliest stadium projects I have seen in the recent years... voted 'I don't like it'... sorry


----------



## krzysiu_

Who designed it? I mean, he's still alive? uke:


----------



## goxic

People who knows how is our city ruled knows that this stadium will never be build. Nor this ugly melted blue surface, nor any other project. Lots of architectural tenders are here just to give money to the winning projects and to share the money afterward with corrupted city major. I know for at least 10 tenders in past 4 years that ended in that way. 


Croatian BDP per capita is 8.450 EUR and average monthly salary is 800 EUR. Having that in mind here are the money price for this tender.

1. price (Ugly Blue Volcano) - 19.850 EUR
2. price - 13.250 EUR
3. price - 2 x 4.900 EUR

So I think that this thread can be closed because this stadium will never be build. Thanks God!


----------



## 1692mono

I don't like it :S


----------



## GunnerJacket

RobH said:


> So, if you manage to stay at Goodison, would that mean sharing with the old enemy for a couple of seasons??


I hear the folks at Kirkby could provide a temporary venue. Oh, wait...


----------



## Tom Hughes

RobH said:


> So, if you manage to stay at Goodison, would that mean sharing with the old enemy for a couple of seasons??


Rob,
Wash your mouth out! Our old starter home was Europe's biggest toilet before the taylor report and is beyond redemption, they've had several generations of cowboy builders in since we left.

Actually, I think the major attraction of redevelopment in the vid is that the bulk of expansion will take place behind the existing structures meaning that the capacity need not be compromised during construction, save for access issues etc. As was the case during expansion at SOL and St James etc.


----------



## Bobby3

They'd probably sooner share with Tranmere, heh.


----------



## RobH

Tom Hughes said:


> Rob,
> Wash your mouth out! Our old starter home was Europe's biggest toilet before the taylor report and is beyond redemption, they've had several generations of cowboy builders in since we left.
> 
> Actually, I think the major attraction of redevelopment in the vid is that the bulk of expansion will take place behind the existing structures meaning that the capacity need not be compromised during construction, save for access issues etc. As was the case during expansion at SOL and St James etc.


Sorry!

Spurs look likely to stay in their current stadium during the building of the New WHL. But before this solution was reached, there were strong suggestions that we could share with West Ham, come to an agreement with the FA to use Wembley, and there were very strong rumours about MK Dons' stadium being used (the proposal being that the money we'd give them in rent would effectivley fund the second stage of their stadium build and expand the capacity; I heard MK Dons were very much in favour of this unsurprisingly!).

But the options would be much more limited for Everton if they couldn't find a way of staying put while redevlopement happened. That's why I asked.


----------



## Tom Hughes

RobH said:


> Sorry!
> 
> Spurs look likely to stay in their current stadium during the building of the New WHL. But before this solution was reached, there were strong suggestions that we could share with West Ham, come to an agreement with the FA to use Wembley, and there were very strong rumours about MK Dons' stadium being used (the proposal being that the money we'd give them in rent would effectivley fund the second stage of their stadium build and expand the capacity; I heard MK Dons were very much in favour of this unsurprisingly!).
> 
> But the options would be much more limited for Everton if they couldn't find a way of staying put while redevlopement happened. That's why I asked.


Rob,
I think the main difference being that Spurs are probably close to their maximum heights on all sides for decent sightlines to be preserved should you extend any side, whereas there is scope to add new tiers or extend 2 existing stands at Goodison meaning that reduced capacity during redevelopment phases can be avoided..... Not sure that is so easy at WHL given its format. Of course you have also set your sights on a far more ambitious scheme than simple expansion..... which is fair enough if you have the cash and site available. At present we don't! I think Spurs are doing it right staying so close to their home..... looks a costly project but the enabling developments being on their land, and as lucratively placed as they are might cover a good chunk of this. Unfortunately EFC's circumstances are at the other end of the spectrum, although the more central loop site option could generate similar scope for surrounding development.


----------



## Wolds Mariner

If it is not the case that Kirkby is the 'only option' for Everton, is it the safest option? The repeated talk of 'innovative financing' in the video that Tom pointed us towards would always lead me to worry that things could go wrong quite easily.


----------



## www.sercan.de

thanks to macnair


----------



## Tom Hughes

Wolds Mariner said:


> If it is not the case that Kirkby is the 'only option' for Everton, is it the safest option? The repeated talk of 'innovative financing' in the video that Tom pointed us towards would always lead me to worry that things could go wrong quite easily.


Safe option can never be a stadium that cannot provide adequate transport capacity to serve it. The Kirkby stadium transport plan has been a laughing stock from day one and is in its umpteeth revision still without justifying itself. The "innovative financing" basically refers to amongst other things the disparity between downtown and out of town financing models for stadia. The kirkby proposals has failed to generate anything like the enabling funds promised since out of town retail single-storey sheds are very limited enabling finance generators. The Original Kings Dock proposals was set to generate upto 90% of the substantially more expensive stadium costs due to the far broader development scope downtown enabling multi-storey developments. Bottom line is out of town stadiums are old hat!


----------



## bing222

cant wait until completion


----------



## Kuvvaci

if they complate it on time...


----------



## www.sercan.de

lets hope its not this green ugly thing


----------



## Kuvvaci

but it is.... is it so important?


----------



## www.sercan.de

Its ugly and looks more like 70s
Looks more like Sports Hall than an Arena


----------



## Wolds Mariner

I'm talking about safety in terms of finance and having one of the world's biggest retailers on board with the stadium proposal. Transport issues, while obviously of critical importance, are not as vital as actually having a financial proposal in place for the project that is aimed for. I'm not an economic expert by any means, but whatever 'innovative financing' refers to, it sounds to a layman such as myself as being a high-risk strategy.

The other thing that I don't quite understand is this - if other options are there, why have the club apparently felt that Kirkby is a better one? Is it just simply the Tesco factor?


----------



## Kuvvaci

^^Who cares. It will be there on time. This is enough!


----------



## www.sercan.de

Would be a missed change.
Antalya has got two 1st div. Basketballteams


----------



## Tom Hughes

Wolds Mariner said:


> I'm talking about safety in terms of finance and having one of the world's biggest retailers on board with the stadium proposal. Transport issues, while obviously of critical importance, are not as vital as actually having a financial proposal in place for the project that is aimed for. I'm not an economic expert by any means, but whatever 'innovative financing' refers to, it sounds to a layman such as myself as being a high-risk strategy.
> 
> The other thing that I don't quite understand is this - if other options are there, why have the club apparently felt that Kirkby is a better one? Is it just simply the Tesco factor?


Firstly, I disagree about trivialising the transport issue. A Stadium we can't get to easily will not be filled and will not therefore pay for itself let alone provide extra revenue. Making it a complete white elephant. Kirkby's transport strategy is bordering on criminally negligent (crush loading on trains, and 45 min walking time to parking areas?)and has become a laughing stock in recent months..... even the greatest stadium in the world for nothing in the wrong location will not work..... this is neither a great stadium nor the freeby promised! Meanwhile Goodison Park exists and contrary to some myths is not falling apart nor will it be anytime soon.... it is a solid option that we can build on.

It was proven long before the Public Inquiry that EFC haven't thoroughly investigated all options..... Their only study for the redevelopment of Goodison was conducted by the company responsible for delivering Destination Kirkby, and not an independent design company, more importantly it was only completed several months after the initial vote and is fundamentally flawed on several counts regarding assumptions made etc. There was a previous design study carried out by Ward McHugh over 10 years ago, which was not even used as evidence for redevelopment viability even though it demonstrated it clearly. To understand the motives for DK It is also be important to understand the relationship between Everton's Chairman, Tesco's Terry Leahy and various other characters such as Sir Philip Green and Robert Earl, all involved and instrumental in Bill Kenwright's chairmanship of the club. To the extent now that they are the drivers in this project with the stadium development the enabler for these retail men to get planning permission for a shopping complex that contravenes ALL local and national planning legislation. As a result the club is trying to align our stadium problems with a third party's out of town solution that would never evolve from any club/stadium-led design process. This relationship prompted the now infamous exclusivity agreement that disallowed any other approaches including Bestway at the Loop site who commisioned HOK to conduct an outline study of their site. Everton didn't even want to consider this.


----------



## Wolds Mariner

Tom Hughes said:


> Firstly, I disagree about trivialising the transport issue.


Who said anything about trivialising it exactly?


----------



## Tom Hughes

Wolds Mariner said:


> Who said anything about trivialising it exactly?


Ok, "trivialising" may be a bit strong, perhaps "prioritising" financing ahead of absolute fundamentals that make stadia work such as transport is more appropriate. 

Firstly however, I also feel that confidence that the finances are all in place is also very much misplaced as is the belief that Tesco are contributing anything towards costs of the stadium, as has been discounted by Tesco themselves. The fact is..... Everton are having to find at least £80m for a £80-100m stadium. This is hardly the great deal sold to the fans and hardly the bountiful enabling package intended to make it a stadium for nothing. That amount of money could go a long way to addressing Goodison's problems or could be the club's contribution to a far more lucrative development downtown which has been undergoing vast developments with many major players dwarfing anything planned for Kirkby. Also money spent on Goodison could be done gradually and in affordable chunks, testing demand for new capacity and exec/premier seating as we go..... nowhere else offers this potential cost saving facility, nor does anywhere else already have over 30,000 good seats already in service.


----------



## RobH

£80-100m for a 55,000 stadium doesn't sound like a lot to me. It sounds quite optimistic; I know things cost less to do outside of London, but still...


----------



## Tom Hughes

RobH said:


> £80-100m for a 55,000 stadium doesn't sound like a lot to me. It sounds quite optimistic; I know things cost less to do outside of London, but still...


The capacity is 50,400. It's a very basic 2 tiered stadium with only lower tier around the corners. That's the cost figure the construction company Barr put on it. It doesn't include land cost since that apparently is gifted by the council...... but you are right £2k per seat seem very new, even for a no-frills new build.


----------



## Wolds Mariner

Tom Hughes said:


> Ok, "trivialising" may be a bit strong, perhaps "prioritising" financing ahead of absolute fundamentals that make stadia work such as transport is more appropriate.


But my point was that for there to be any transport network to sort out, the finance for the development has to be in place in the first place.



> Firstly however, I also feel that confidence that the finances are all in place is also very much misplaced as is the belief that Tesco are contributing anything towards costs of the stadium, as has been discounted by Tesco themselves. The fact is..... Everton are having to find at least £80m for a £80-100m stadium. This is hardly the great deal sold to the fans and hardly the bountiful enabling package intended to make it a stadium for nothing. That amount of money could go a long way to addressing Goodison's problems or could be the club's contribution to a far more lucrative development downtown which has been undergoing vast developments with many major players dwarfing anything planned for Kirkby. Also money spent on Goodison could be done gradually and in affordable chunks, testing demand for new capacity and exec/premier seating as we go..... nowhere else offers this potential cost saving facility, nor does anywhere else already have over 30,000 good seats already in service.


It may not be what the supporters were first told it would be. Things rarely are. If things worked out how fans were told they would, my team would have been playing in a new stadium years ago. But the issue goes back to my original question - is Kirkby the safest option for Everton? You talk about more lucrative possibilities elsewhere. What about the Kings Dock plan? And would £80 million really create the kind of redevelopment of Goodison envisaged in that video?


----------



## michał_

Cosy and nice. Anyone knows if the 1st tier will be preserved in the new stadium?


----------



## Tom Hughes

> Wolds Mariner;32104292]But my point was that for there to be any transport network to sort out, the finance for the development has to be in place in the first place.


The transport issues were discussed quite extensively in the Public Inquiry, and it soon became apparent that the proposed largest park and ride scheme in the UK was not viable, hence the much cruder park and walk with limited park and ride facilities. Some of the gems included are 45 min walks to car parks, provision for 1000 cyclist (has anyone ever seen anyone cycle to the match?), upto 90min wait for local trains using marshalling pens at a grossly inadequate single platform, single track end-of-line station because apparently Evertonians like waiting in the elements, with crush-loading to look forward at the end of it etc...... yes, that's how it was promoted at the inquiry! Everton will be expected to fund any infrastructure changes pertinent to the stadium with the local council now saying that capacity will be limited to just 40,000 should certain public transport useage levels not be achieved. Network rail have now stated that the figures used in the assessment are far short of actual required capacity (it is currently only 4k passengers per hr for this line).




> It may not be what the supporters were first told it would be. Things rarely are. If things worked out how fans were told they would, my team would have been playing in a new stadium years ago. But the issue goes back to my original question - is Kirkby the safest option for Everton? You talk about more lucrative possibilities elsewhere. What about the Kings Dock plan? And would £80 million really create the kind of redevelopment of Goodison envisaged in that video?


The point is, what is now on offer could not be any more different than what was originally promised..... it is not even close! Which begs the question what other hidden costs are there, since it went from practically nothing to £80m in less than a year. As I said before, a stadium that we can't get to more conveniently, and that is hardly state of the art design too is more of a gamble than a safe option. The whole scheme is the result of a completely skewed design process whereby the stadium element was never the driving force nor prime objective.... the retail is! As a result it satisfies none of the fundamentals of a stadium-led design-process. No masterplanner would place a stadium 9 miles from the region's natural public transport focal point and centre of main catchment area, it contradicts all modern stadium planning philosophy. As far as lucrative possibilities elsewhere are concerned, great onus was placed on enabling cross subsidy for the Kirkby scheme, yet this hasn't been realised at all, to the point that EFC are expected to fund practically the whole build, bar from a small development grant which would apply equally to the Loop proposal. The Kings Dock scheme was set to deliver upto 90% of the development costs there, and that was a much more expensive design. This was because the developments around the dock were high quality multi-storey and far more broader and valuable in scope than single storey out-of-town retail sheds which eat up massive area for little return. No-one wants to put Skyscrapers with penthouse apartments or 5* hotels in Kirkby. Similar high-value enabling could be achieved at the Loop site since this location bridges major developments already on-going and is seen as an opportunity to knit them all together on a tricky site. Likewise for the redevelopment at Goodison an enabling development is included in the new Park end phase which could greatly offset costs there. My feelings in simple terms are that if £100m can produce a whole new 50k stadium in Kirkby, then it can certainly add 15k new premium seats and concourse areas to Goodison and erradicate the worst obstructed views with re-roofing giving the added bonus of continuity on the site of the country's first purpose built football stadium. The opportunity exists there to preserve and enhance historic structures and add quality new ones alongside to create something unique. What price/value would you put on that? Much of it also already exists, as does the infrastructure that serves it..... the safest bet of them all!


----------



## maddox

interior renderings...


----------



## www.sercan.de

Just a sports hall
no suites 7 lounges


----------



## Kuvvaci

no  just sport hall like abdi ipekçi.

sercan , I am sorry but, how do you expect a complicated arena with suits ect? It is important to "have" the hall right there, in this short time.

Bu salon burada olmyabilir, bu turnuva az kalsın (ver gerçekten de) gidiyor olabilirdi. Şükredip sevinmek lazım.


----------



## www.sercan.de

Its not just about time.
Look at the HOK one.
Its the same. Just an ordinary sports hall. 
Maybe in 10 years they will add suites and a smaller 2nd tier (10,000->15,000)


----------



## sbutlik

Does anyone have more pictures of Kings Dock stadium designs?


----------



## Kuvvaci

sercan it is for group games and must be built as soon as possible. Why do you expect more? Think logical please. 

Also our halls won't be worse than former World Championship. Espacially goupe games will be played at the bigger halls than Japan 2006.


----------



## Gherkin

^^ That design's dead and buried but here you are:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/olmedia/1450000/images/_1454035_stadium300.jpg

http://www.toffeeweb.com/images/club/kings-dock/new-stadium_1.jpg

http://images.icnetwork.co.uk/upl/icliverpool/jul2001/1/6/0005B209-459F-1B5D-AB4480BFB6FA04E0.jpg


The Echo Arena has been built in it's place:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/barneyfinlayson/2852181473/sizes/o/


----------



## www.sercan.de

Look at
"Siemens Arena" in Lithuania.
11,000 
42 suites
25 mil USD 
2004 
http://foto.terpe.lt/inkelti/20070916/800px-SiemensArenaFacade.jpg 
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/b/bf/Vilnius_Siemens_Arena_20081124.JPG 
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/f/ff/SiemensArenaInnerView.jpg 
http://foto.terpe.lt/inkelti/20070916/SiemensArenaBasketball.jpg 
http://www.kauke.lt/blog/wp-content/uploads/2007/02/p1010733.JPG


----------



## Kuvvaci

I know siemens arena. We are talking about time sercan. This must be complated in a very short while. Instead of "thanking God" for having a sport hall there, you want more. You will watch World Championship matches here, but you could watch the matches in China.

Also this is not worse than Japan. This is another reason to thank God.


----------



## www.sercan.de

But hey had time. In 2006 the project was still not an arena


----------



## Kuvvaci

you are talking about the past. They had. but not now. So, it is not time to be sad for anything.


----------



## www.sercan.de

I just can hope that they will add a suit ring and a 2 smaller 2nd tier in some years.


----------



## hknsngr

This design isn't esthetic, but it's enough for basketball championships. :dunno:

My favorite sport hall (not Arena :lol is Kayseri Kadir Has, but it will not be in championships. hno:

http://img13.imageshack.us/img13/9042/26859066jb6.jpg


----------



## Wolds Mariner

Tom Hughes said:


> No masterplanner would place a stadium 9 miles from the region's natural public transport focal point and centre of main catchment area, it contradicts all modern stadium planning philosophy.


Have you been to Rushden and Diamonds before? That really is a ground in the middle of nowhere.



> The opportunity exists there to preserve and enhance historic structures and add quality new ones alongside to create something unique. What price/value would you put on that? Much of it also already exists, as does the infrastructure that serves it..... the safest bet of them all!


But if that opportunity really exists, I just don't get why Bill Kenwright wouldn't have pushed for it.


----------



## Kuvvaci

I think this one is enough good as other sport halls of Japan 2006 or Olympics 2004 in Athens.

Also I like this one more than Kayseri. It is important how to complate it, modern matrerials and athmosphere. Yesi there is no second teir and suits. But there are very nice sport halls at this mentality. Also, if there were suits, who could rent them and when could they be used, in Antalya?

Just pray Fenerbahçe to build the arena for Istanbul, otherwise, we will have to use Abdi İpekçi.


----------



## bing222

Can't wait until finished


----------



## Tom Hughes

> Wolds Mariner;32208656]Have you been to Rushden and Diamonds before? That really is a ground in the middle of nowhere.


I have to confess to knowing nothing about Rushden and diamonds, but according to the map they are only 2 miles from the centre of Rushden. Are they an amalgamation of 2 clubs in which case they are situated between 2 small towns? To be honest though the comparison is a little strained since EFC are moving 9 miles away from Liverpool city-centre to a peripheral housing estate outside the city boundaries that has a population less than the stadium's capacity. The Public transport capacity for Kirkby is of the order of 4-5k per hr maximum (compared to the likes of the emirates and WHL being of the order of 100k per hr). Rod Sheard addresses the issues regarding location of stadia in several books including "The Stadium" and "Stadia", and illustrates the decline of the out-of-town model in most countries. Transport and construction and operational financial performance being the key factors. Kirkby ticks no boxes but Tesco's and arcadia's, and we all know a retail park and a football stadium possess completely different transport dynamics.





> But if that opportunity really exists, I just don't get why Bill Kenwright wouldn't have pushed for it.



Bill Kenwrights former partner was behind the Kings Dock option and was prepared to underwrite the development to the tune of the £30m contribution. This ultimately could have led to BK having to relinquish control, which he wasn't prepared to do. BK's more recent backers are all retail men, and they cannot have their edge of major conurbation shopping centre without EFC...... makes you wonder why EFC are having to contribute a penny nevermind 80% of the construction costs!?


----------



## www.sercan.de

Kuvvaci said:


> I think this one is enough good as other sport halls of Japan 2006 or Olympics 2004 in Athens.
> 
> Also I like this one more than Kayseri. It is important how to complate it, modern matrerials and athmosphere. Yesi there is no second teir and suits. But there are very nice sport halls at this mentality. Also, if there were suits, who could rent them and when could they be used, in Antalya?
> 
> Just pray Fenerbahçe to build the arena for Istanbul, otherwise, we will have to use Abdi İpekçi.


Its not even a multipurpose area
no portable stand and i do not think that they will use high qualtiy materials

it will be the bigger brither of this one in antalya
http://www.antalyakepezbasketbol.com/images/salon/salon2.jpg


----------



## Kuvvaci

you can't be sure... I think they will use good materials and it will have a good athmosphere. I disagree with you, it won't be the bigger version of Kepez.

Just let's wait and see.


----------



## Kuvvaci

I think it will be lsomething like this one, *Madrid Arena*, 10.500.


----------



## www.sercan.de

Yeah Could be like madrid. If yes i would be happy


----------



## João Paulo

I doubt this stadium will be amongst the cities that will host a world cup match. Nothing against the city nor the stadium. On march 12th FIFA will mention the 12 Brazilian host cities for WC 2014. There are 18 choices.


----------



## sbutlik

Is there a High Quality pictures of the Kirby stadium?


----------



## Tom Hughes

sbutlik said:


> Is there a High Quality pictures of the Kirby stadium?


There is nothing high quality about the Kirkby stadium
There are some pics on EFC's official site. There are also some cross sections and plan views on Knowsley's planning site.


----------



## Wolds Mariner

Tom Hughes said:


> I have to confess to knowing nothing about Rushden and diamonds, but according to the map they are only 2 miles from the centre of Rushden. Are they an amalgamation of 2 clubs in which case they are situated between 2 small towns? To be honest though the comparison is a little strained since EFC are moving 9 miles away from Liverpool city-centre to a peripheral housing estate outside the city boundaries that has a population less than the stadium's capacity. The Public transport capacity for Kirkby is of the order of 4-5k per hr maximum (compared to the likes of the emirates and WHL being of the order of 100k per hr).


They may only be two miles from the centre of Rushden, but it's rather unfortunate, or indeed careless, that the nearest railway station is six miles away in Wellingborough. Public transport from there is virtually nil from my recollection and parking at the ground (just off the A6) is limited. While it may not be on the same scale as what is proposed for Kirkby, I'm not sure it should just be dismissed.


----------



## AcesHigh

lpioe said:


> Looks very small. What's the cap? Is it full often?


hardly... the state where the stadium is located is the westernmost state in Brazil and has a pop of only 300 thousand (but an area the size of Spain)

its in the middle of the amazon and with exception of Manaus (some 1000km away), its some 3000 km away from all other major brazilian cities.


----------



## hknsngr

Project name is *Antalya Sport and Congress Center* (not Arena :nuts.









foto by Ziya Akpınar


----------



## www.sercan.de

But its shos the old project and i think TBF called it Antalya Arena


----------



## Kuvvaci

hknsngr said:


> Project name is *Antalya Sport and Congress Center* (not Arena :nuts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> foto by Ziya Akpınar


it doesn't sound the name of the project, it is just a represenation title. And sport and Congress Center is new fashion in Turkey.


----------



## maddox

www.sercan.de said:


> But its shos the old project and i think TBF called it Antalya Arena


this is the real design of sport hall. this project is under construction now...


----------



## Kuvvaci

^^ how do you know? they showed another thing at the render. Maybe it was just the render of the stadium, right? Was the arena picture at the stadium render just symbolic ?


----------



## maddox

Kuvvaci said:


> ^^ how do you know? they showed another thing at the render. Maybe it was just the render of the stadium, right?


exactly it is. 



Kuvvaci said:


> Was the arena picture at the stadium render just symbolic ?


designer of stadium and sport hall is now different. this is render is the final shape of sport hall...


----------



## Kuvvaci

^^ this is good news then.


----------



## www.sercan.de

www.sercan.de said:


> better pics of the 2nd Ali Sami Yen Project
> 35,000
> 132 suites


Plans 
http://img21.imageshack.us/img21/239/001ga0.jpg
http://img24.imageshack.us/img24/4197/002te1.jpg
http://img5.imageshack.us/img5/8316/003jd1.jpg
http://img21.imageshack.us/img21/5263/004wa0.jpg
http://img22.imageshack.us/img22/1481/005hp1.jpg
http://img25.imageshack.us/img25/6683/006lf2.jpg

132 suites. 
1st tier: ~20° and 16 rows
2nd tier: ~34° and 18 rows


----------



## www.sercan.de

So this ugly bunker won't b built? 
http://img514.imageshack.us/img514/5427/stat1dt9.jpg


----------



## Kuvvaci

^^ no,thanks God! it is just symbolic picture. It just shows the location of the arena at the render of the stadium. kay:


----------



## www.sercan.de

So this one will be built.
Much much better. If the outside is so than i am sure the inide will be more like spanish arena
http://img398.imageshack.us/img398/5651/48469319vi4.jpg


----------



## staff

Wow, must be a huge demand for premium seats / boxes in Istanbul!


----------



## www.sercan.de

IMO the 3 big one scan sell +100 suites (80,000-200,000 EURO / year).
The first GS project had 125 suites and 72 boxes. You can see them at the 1 tier stand. Actually thoses boxes would have been just Businesseats just in the building and without a balcony.
Planned prices were in 1998:
For the 
125 suites 27,000 - 200,000 USD
72 boxes 6,000 - 9,000 USD
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=5597612&postcount=5

So 
1st one 125 suites (40,482)
2nd one 133 suites (35,000)
3rd one 146 suites (52,647)


Fenerbahçe Stadium has got just 61 suites and instead of adding suites at the main stand they added a Businesstier. IMO just to have a capacity over 50,000. 
Capacity is just for 10 persones but at derbies you can counte more than 20 

Proposed BJK stadium has got just 68 suites. They will make the same mistake like FB


----------



## staff

^^
Thanks for the info. Box seats is really the key to large revenue and income, but no Scandinavian club could ever have 100+ boxes imo, except for maybe FC Copenhagen. There just isn't enough "big money" up here.

I was surprised Malmö FF sold all its 54 boxes (€40.000-60.000) and so far most of the 2000 club seats (€1300-1800) this season. 

Perhaps a higher club seat to vip box ratio is a better solution up here since club seats are more affordable, even for private people.


----------



## Alemanniafan

The two other proposals in the round of the final three for our new stadium that arent built: 
(for more pics click on the links)
Location Aachen, Germany
Stadium owner Alemannia Aachen (currently in the 2nd. Bundesliga)
Capacities of those proposals= 32.000 
Costs around 50 mio € (the bid that won cost 50 mio €)
Special about this contest is an included areal in the south where the bidders could build and run anything on their own, 
to reduce the stadium price (like a hotel or offices for example). So in Bid 13 and 15 you see a building there next to the stadium, bid nr 9 left that areal unused. 
Also part of the contest: parking facility for 2400 cars right next to the stadium (later on after the contest ended reduced to about 1200) and training facilities (partially on top of the parking facility).

>> Bid Nr. 9 << this proposal supposedly was handed in by GMP. 
But it has not really been made official if this bid was really from them.










>> Bid Nr. 13 << supposedly by Hochtief, but also not really made official.









and to complete the round of the final three:
The originally handed in >> Bid Nr. 15 <<
And >>here<< are some more later renderings of the stadium that is being built at the moment instead of those two proposals above, 
with several changes from the original version in the bid. 








(In a poll conducted by the club about 58% of 4166 participating fans voted for this winning bid.)
The winning bid was designed by AGN (architect: Dr. Stefan Nixdorf) and is being built by the Hellmich Group.


----------



## www.sercan.de

OK, thanks to maddox we know the real project


----------



## Kuvvaci

^^ looks very nice.

what do you think?


----------



## www.sercan.de

Its perfect for Antalya.
Lets wait for the interior pics


----------



## Kuvvaci

your comment made me happy. 

Sercan you also post the new tenis center porject of Antalya! Do you think a future Olympics for Antalya could be better than Istanbul? Or could a Medditeranean Games be better?


----------



## www.sercan.de

IMO first Istanbul Olympics.
maybe 50 years later Antalya


----------



## Kuvvaci

Istanbul has no chance fr Olympics imo! Never!


----------



## maddox




----------



## Kuvvaci

the last picture is the best!

what is the last situation of the construction?


----------



## Wolds Mariner

I was at Goodison yesterday for the West Brom game and made a point of walking round the outside of the ground before the game. I also listened to a Radio Merseyside debate on the Kirkby issue a few days ago. Having been there, I simply cannot imagine a 65,000 capacity ground on that site. I could imagine them rebuilding the three older stands and putting another tier on the Park End to bring capacity up to 50,000 or so, but I can't see much more than that.


----------



## Welshlad

CharlieP said:


> Football got its name because it's played *on* foot.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> I never quite understood the logic behind that one, I mean, what the fudge else are you going to play it on?


----------



## Tom Hughes

Wolds Mariner said:


> I was at Goodison yesterday for the West Brom game and made a point of walking round the outside of the ground before the game. I also listened to a Radio Merseyside debate on the Kirkby issue a few days ago. Having been there, I simply cannot imagine a 65,000 capacity ground on that site. I could imagine them rebuilding the three older stands and putting another tier on the Park End to bring capacity up to 50,000 or so, but I can't see much more than that.


There are several schemes drawn up that show that 50k is easily achieved. The land at the park end alone, which currently only holds only 6k could literally house any size stand as it is significantly larger than the footprint of Man Utd's end stands (16k?), the Holte End (13.5k?)and dare I say it LFC's Kop (12.5k). There is also significant scope to bridge Bullens Rd where only 2 streets abutt, meaning only a small land and property-take would yield significant capacity increase on that side too should the upper Bullens be expanded by say 20 rows, and the corner filled with the park end. None of this would be with precedent and has been achieved at numerous other stadia. The result could be literally the greatest combination of traditional and modern stadium architecture in the world if done well. Wecould have Wrigley field on 2 sides with contemprary on the other sides


----------



## ArchieTheGreat

Just read that the planning decision on Kirby will not happen until November:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/gossip_and_transfers/7944486.stm

Is this likely to be a good thing or a bad thing for either camps?

Personally I think Everton should move to a new ground rather than redevelop Goodison. Although this shouldn't be on a tesco trading estate outside Liverpool with no transport. I'm surprised there isn't another site available on the water front.


----------



## Livno80101

this will be fantastic :nuts: for my favorite English club. Come on, Tofees :banana:


----------



## www.sercan.de

Konya
Boran Ekinci
33,000




















I.

Boran ekinci mimarlik
40,000


































































II
ofiss mimarca
35,000


























































































III
35,000
Ofiss mimarca


----------



## www.sercan.de

www.sercan.de said:


> Just bigger pic of one of the Seville FC proposals
> I
> http://img100.imageshack.us/img100/3626/1prop6xs1.jpg
> http://img100.imageshack.us/img100/1808/1prop7tq0.jpg
> http://img519.imageshack.us/img519/3267/1prop4ow9.jpg
> 
> II
> http://img517.imageshack.us/img517/5028/2prop3yh3.jpg
> http://img527.imageshack.us/img527/5281/2prop5hw6.jpg


1
http://img470.imageshack.us/img470/5299/pict1295zw0.jpg

http://img70.imageshack.us/img70/1792/pict1288ou7.jpg

http://img250.imageshack.us/img250/2743/pict1289hb9.jpg

2
http://img316.imageshack.us/img316/3246/newsanchezpizjuanvp3.jpg

http://img212.imageshack.us/img212/6264/pict1320cz5.jpg

http://img399.imageshack.us/img399/7983/pict1348he5.jpg


3
http://img292.imageshack.us/img292/1620/pict1358ls8.jpg

http://img162.imageshack.us/img162/7544/pict1367qj2.jpg

http://img456.imageshack.us/img456/1236/pict1363pa2.jpg


----------



## Livno80101

MAKSIMIR STADIUM, ZAGREB

home of NK Dinamo Zagreb

now









it should be finished or renovated, but many proposals were thrown off




























this was the last proposal, for me the best if stadium will be renovated, but I feel it will never be finished on this place, I think it will be built somewhere else in the city


----------



## FrankCostello

www.sercan.de said:


>


This one reminds me of the new Dallas Cowboys Stadium...


----------



## Quintana

A 11,000 seater proposal for Almere, The Netherlands dating back to around the year 2000:


----------



## www.sercan.de

Zaragoza


----------



## luclasaw

sapmi said:


> haha, what a silly argument. So it isn't hot in South Africa?


No South Africa is more colder than Brazil And remenber the World Cup take place in south hemisphere so even snow can fall in South Africa!! after all will be winter in S. Africa!


----------



## Carrerra

35,480? Did the arena give up being a WC stadium? How come less than 40K?


----------



## Jim856796

^^This better not have done so. I don't even know why the H-word they cut down the seating capacity by nearly 10,000.


----------



## www.sercan.de

Blue Lou said:


> Everton (Kirkby)
> 
> http://img8.imageshack.us/img8/3207/evertonkirkbysection.png
> 
> http://img8.imageshack.us/img8/5035/evertonkirkbysection2.png


section plans


----------



## hknsngr

This message has been removed by the user.


----------



## www.sercan.de

One of the proposals for Camp Nou
http://www.formfreu.de/wp-content/uploads/2007/10/cn9.jpg
http://www.formfreu.de/wp-content/uploads/2007/10/cn6.jpg


----------



## www.sercan.de

Thanks to Maddox


maddox said:


> Update 18.04.2009 Taken by me


----------



## Carrerra

I just revived the thread for this nice stadium in 5.3 months lol


----------



## www.sercan.de




----------



## Alphaville

Original concept 1949 bid concept for Melbourne Olympic Park at Flemington for the 1956 Olympics.

This was later abandoned in favour of the MCG and current Olympic Park site in Richmond.


----------



## Welshlad

Has any body got any pictures of the other proposals for what is now the Millennium Stadium? I cant seem to fins any other designs at all


----------



## hkskyline

*Soccer-UAE billionaire begins Portsmouth due diligence *

ABU DHABI, June 3 (Reuters) - Abu Dhabi billionaire Sulaiman al-Fahim and a group of other investors are aiming to complete a deal to buy Premier League club Portsmouth by the summer having begun due diligence, Fahim said on Wednesday.

Fahim, a board member of the Abu Dhabi United Group for Development and Investment that bought Manchester City last year, told Reuters he would be travelling to England on Wednesday to conclude negotiations.

"We are doing the due diligence now and expect to complete the deal before the summer," he said. The new owners could be in place by the start of the new season on Aug. 15.

Portsmouth, who won the FA Cup in 2008, finished this season in 14th place, four places above the relegation zone.

The south-coast club's French-born owner Alexandre Gaydamak has been looking for a buyer since December.

The deal was being done with specialist international private equity and asset management firm Falcon Group, who will also invest, said Fahim, who would become the club's chairman.

Fahim declined to give a value for the deal, but said the price had been attractive because Portsmouth did not have huge debts like other clubs.

Portsmouth made losses of 16.66 million pounds ($24.86) for the 2007-08 financial year despite winning the FA Cup for the first time in 69 years -- their first major trophy since they won the league title in 1950.

But the club said when announcing its results in April that their deficit was nearly 7.0 million less than the previous year and was optimistic the loss will be reduced again next year.

NEW STADIUM

Immediate plans for a new stadium had already been shelved and instead Portsmouth previously said it would redevelop Fratton Park, their home since they were formed in 1898, by the 2011-12 season when it should hold an extra 10,000 fans.

Regarding stadium development Fahim added: "We plan to enlarge the stadium from 20,000 to 30,000 capacity and in the next phase we want to build a new stadium with 40,000 capacity".

The prospective owner has said he would focus on stabilising the club's current squad. Fahim will look to strengthen the team with talented English players and hoped to bring one of the UAEs' best players to the English south coast.

Fahim added that the group had drawn up a shortlist of managers and would be looking at them soon. He declined to identify prospective candidates but said Sven-Goran Eriksson, sacked as Mexico coach in April, was not on the list.

The current Portsmouth manager Paul Hart took over from Tony Adams midway though last season.

Soccer, viewed as a high profile and glamorous industry, is being targeted for investment by Gulf Arab firms as Western investors tighten their belts in the global economic slowdown.

England's top flight, underwritten by domestic and global TV deals worth over a billion pounds ($1.78 billion), has become Europe's dominant league in the last decade with many of the world's best players earning huge salaries at the major clubs.

The United Arab Emirates (UAE) is the world's third-largest oil exporter and the capital Abu Dhabi controls 90 percent of the country's oil reserves.

Flush with petrodollars from soaring oil prices, Abu Dhabi has been investing abroad to diversify its economy.


----------



## NMAISTER007

Seriously, England has really awesome stadiums, yet they have been reconstructed quite a while ago. They should start reconstructing their stadiums into a 2010 stadium, rather than like a 2000 stadium.


----------



## michał_

Neda Say said:


> They don't float this stadium is a Veltins arena clone!


First - it's faaar from being Veltins Arena clone, it's completely different. 
Second - it won't be built. At least that's what I understood from recent news, the clubs scrapped it.


----------



## Lariabian

Masters At Work said:


> Strasbourg :


*Amazing !!!! :banana:

Regards.*


----------



## Axelferis

after to down in L2 this stadium is cancelled!


----------



## Jim856796

Maybe they're probably redesigned the stadium so it can hold 45,000 spectators during the World Cup and downsize it to 35,000 afterwards.


----------



## www.sercan.de

HOK/SVA colab design for Durban
http://i42.tinypic.com/rtkvo8.jpg
http://i41.tinypic.com/160twlg.jpg
http://i43.tinypic.com/34imihu.jpg
http://i39.tinypic.com/2v3mvkg.jpg
http://i41.tinypic.com/nwzccn.jpg
http://i44.tinypic.com/51pt8k.jpg
http://i43.tinypic.com/28sod93.jpg


----------



## parcdesprinces

OK, this project is CANCELED, this is official !! hno:


----------



## Mr.Underground

parcdesprinces said:


> OK, this project is CANCELED, this is official !! hno:


Not good news for French bid for Euro 2016.


----------



## koolio

LOL


----------



## Axelferis

not surprising.
In France each project is like an earthquake in quiet political life...

If you want to make something big, then bring your own money or go f*** (sorry it is true)


----------



## fidalgo

Ceiling proposal for old Estadio da Luz, Lisbon








too bad I didn´t found other pics


----------



## NMAISTER007

Obviously B11 is already a completed stadium


----------



## NMAISTER007

^^ Thats an old design that they were planning for the reconstruction of the Olympic stadium in Kiev, but now there is a new one, its still a good design.


----------



## craxzyd

Perth Stadium - On Hold (Dead)
Total capacity of 60,000.


----------



## magic_johnson

^^
Still hope for it yet...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PXC9czlkMwM


----------



## craxzyd

That was from last year, under the old government.... new government cancelled it.


----------



## alex_zebe

One of the first proposals for the new Ion Moina in Cluj:


----------



## NMAISTER007

The huge UEFA Stadium that would be and look awesome. If they do build it then there is a chance its going to be built in France.


----------



## trmather

Bullshit.


----------



## Livno80101

NMAISTER007 said:


> The huge UEFA Stadium that would be and look awesome. If they do build it then there is a chance its going to be built in France.


Yeah, France for sure. Hahaha. Why should France have such a big stadium, when Ligue 1 matches can't fill out stadiums, only Lyon has it's stadium (Gerland) filled every match.


----------



## en1044

NMAISTER007 said:


> The huge UEFA Stadium that would be and look awesome. If they do build it then there is a chance its going to be built in France.


C'mon guys. You know you Euros wouldnt want that stadium built- the roof doesnt cover the whole stand!


----------



## Alemanniafan

en1044 said:


> C'mon guys. You know you Euros wouldnt want that stadium built- the roof doesnt cover the whole stand!


That stadium isn't even a proposal. It's merely a 3d animation for commercial advertisement purposes. The same applies for the Cointinental tyre stadium and others. 
If we post 3D animations like those, we can post nearly every soccer stadium from computergames, sci-fi films and whatever.
A few of those might be interesting, but I personally believe this thread should be reserved for real proposed stadia. Or serious preliminary stadium plans/ projects that were not realized for whatever reasons.
Something halfwhat realistic.
But despite of that, it might really be pretty interesting to discuss some visions or visionary stadium plans, or sci-fi projects or futuristic animations and suggestions seriously in some extra thread here on this site. But "never built stadiums" is probably not exactly the perfect title and place for that in my humble opinion.


----------



## magic_johnson

craxzyd said:


> That was from last year, under the old government.... new government cancelled it.


I reakon it will still be built, eventually.


----------



## en1044

Alemanniafan said:


> That stadium isn't even a proposal. It's merely a 3d animation for commercial advertisement purposes. The same applies for the Cointinental tyre stadium and others.
> If we post 3D animations like those, we can post nearly every soccer stadium from computergames, sci-fi films and whatever.
> A few of those might be interesting, but I personally believe this thread should be reserved for real proposed stadia. Or serious preliminary stadium plans/ projects that were not realized for whatever reasons.
> Something halfwhat realistic.
> But despite of that, it might really be pretty interesting to discuss some visions or visionary stadium plans, or sci-fi projects or futuristic animations and suggestions seriously in some extra thread here on this site. But "never built stadiums" is probably not exactly the perfect title and place for that in my humble opinion.


Man i was kidding. I know its not real.


----------



## matts67

Parcdesprinces, I think it was not 120 000 seats. it was a bit more than the actual SDF but I think it was 85 or 90 000...I can't find the data anymore.
However that was an amazing project. I remember of an article with pictures of all the 18 architect projects for the Stade de France but I can't find it anymore...there were some weird ones!
Anybody knows about those projects?


----------



## parcdesprinces

www.sercan.de said:


> does not look like 120k


My mistake, it would had have 90K/100K seats, extended to 120K in case of Olympics !!!

Anyway, whatever the cap: It was a spectacular project (although, I don't like Jean Nouvel, most of time)!


----------



## KingmanIII

parcdesprinces said:


> More seriously :
> 
> Jean Nouvel's proposal for the Stade de France (actually, he won the competition, but some dumb politicians have decided otherwise :gaah :
> 
> 
> (edit :90,000/120,000 seats) and totally modular...especially the roof which had numerous mobile parts, same for the stands !!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That Stade de France would have been fantastic, and certainly one of the best in the world ....


Holy shit that's awesome!

Those politicians suck.


----------



## parcdesprinces

KingmanIII said:


> Holy shit that's awesome!
> 
> Those politicians suck.


France...France........France........


----------



## Vilak

Those pix seems to be extracted from a video, does someone actually have this video?
Fantastic project.
And It seems that the ones who favored the other Project were Balladur (then prime minister) and Pasqua (minister of Police/security and governor of St Denis area)


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ I found the pics on the Jean Nouvel's official website.


----------



## Vilak

parcdesprinces said:


> ^^ I found the pics on the Jean Nouvel's official website.


Thanks so much for those, I only had the first.
Great job.
I can't imagine how much it would have cost...


----------



## AcesHigh

Jim856796 said:


> The Paula Machado de Carvalho Stadium even after this reconstruction is the Soldier Field of Brazil.


PaulO.

Anyway, Pacaembu stadium is from 1947...


----------



## Fábio_Souza

Wow, I didn't know this project.


----------



## kerouac1848

> It's strange. It looks like they won't touch the exterior facades on behind-the-goal ends but the ground is turned into rectangular from oval after the renovation. I don't figure out how they can do it.



If you look at the end stand on the Western part of the stadium (from the last pic, the one which is separate from the rest of the ground) it is large single tier structure which is quite a bit higher than the other stands. In the renders, that stand has become two tiered, with the lower section larger than the 2nd one, meaning it fits in with the rest of the stadium. The renders suggests to me that they'll demolish that end stand and move it eastwards by a significant amount, perhaps up to where the current goal is. This would mean the pitch would also move eastwards and thus be a lot closer to both end stands. You can’t see the other end, but I would guess it would keep its curved shaped (a little bit like the Camp Nou). Even though 45,000 isn’t that big by European club standards, this is still, if filled, about double the amount of the league’s average attendance. It also looks like there is room to expand later on.


----------



## www.sercan.de

More pics and info about the "Istanbul Super Arena" project



> A vital component of the entertainment and cultural center of the city, the 16,000-seat Istanbul Super Arena is expected to become one of Europe’s leading venues for sports and entertainment. The arena emerges from the earth, creating a green park setting with a dramatic view to the Bosporus River. The roof will comprise a series of landscaped pedestrian walkways and experiences connecting to the river; knit together, these pedestrian paths enhance the urban public park experience on both sides of the Kadirgalar Caddesi. Work completed by Gensler staff while employed with RTKL Associates, Inc.


http://www.gensler.com/#projects/297



> Ancient cities pose inevitable questions of space,
> context and sustainability to even the simplest of
> infill projects, let alone buildings of the magnitude
> and civic significance of a 16,000-seat multipurpose
> arena. The designers of the Istanbul
> Super Arena in the historic city of Istanbul, Turkey,
> understood this complexity when they undertook
> the creation of the city’s new cultural center on a
> steep valley site within a historic central park. From
> the start, the team aimed to minimize the visual and
> physical impact of the building. Taking cues from
> Istanbul’s historic defense walls, the team designed
> an arena that breaks from the earth and provides a
> public green park that extends over the building’s
> roof. In addition to minimizing HVAC loads, reducing
> solar gain, and camouflaging physically unappealing
> features such as the ventilator stacks, the green
> space goes beyond programmatic solutions to
> create a stunning public park
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *What challenges and/or opportunities
> did the hillside site present?*
> Jonathan Emmett: The steep, heavily wooded hillside drops 35 meters
> across the site, making it a challenging site to work on. The design team,
> however, saw this as a unique opportunity to not only create an atypical
> arena design but also to turn a previously unoccupiable part of the park
> into a series of new public spaces. A building type that would normally
> take away open space is actually able to create it in a city that needs it.
> The drastic change in elevation resulted in the need for a series of entries
> to be located at different levels through the building.
> 
> *How does the design of the arena in an
> ancient city differ from one in a modern city?*
> Jonathan Emmett: The site is located in a park in an affluent and historic
> neighborhood in Istanbul. The design team approached the project
> with the hope of creating a harmonious balance between modern
> architecture, landscape and yet still tie back to the rich history of the site
> and the city. The ancient city walls that are visible all over Istanbul were
> a source of inspiration for the project and prominently feature terracing
> throughout the site. These are juxtaposed with the modern glass and
> steel entry elements in a manner that will challenge the visitor to figure
> out what is old and what is new, what is building and what is landscape.
> 
> *How does the park simultaneously
> limit and enable the design solution?*
> Jonathan Emmett: The desire to create an occupiable park on the roof
> of the arena imposed certain limitations on the structural systems and
> the roof forms. However, the goal of creating the park really became the
> central idea for the project.
> 
> *How does the green space enhance
> the civic component of the project?*
> Jonathan Emmett: What had previously been an unaccommodating
> wooded hillside has been turned into a public park capitalizing on the
> dramatic views of the Bosphorus Straights. The park steps down across
> the site through a series of terraces, pathways and stairs providing a link
> between the adjacent neighborhood to the rest of the park that does not
> currently exist. The plazas and open spaces are completely public but
> events can easily be serviced and supported by the facilities in the arena.
> 
> *How does the design respond to
> the historic architectural context?*
> Jonathan Emmett: The arena is located across the street from the historic
> Istanbul Hilton which was the first Hilton Hotel to be built in Europe. It was
> essential that the arena be designed to not block the amazing views from
> the hotel to the Bosphorus Straights.
> Greg Hunt noted, “It ’s a brilliant resolution of
> large massing, and it focuses on the perennial
> problem of how to deal with such a mass, marrying
> it to the city and landscape. Very skillfully done.”
> LEVEL


http://www.rtkl.com/wip2008/wip2008.pdf













Thank god its cancelled.
How can you built such a monster into a park?


----------



## piraB4L

It is really damage that this project was never born 
With an arena so modern, she would have been very well able to claim to become a nba team

Why he was cancelled?


----------



## www.sercan.de

Because it was planned to be built inside the Macka Park
http://aycu17.webshots.com/image/42176/2003875066742701810_rs.jpg
http://img367.imageshack.us/img367/1862/aa2022zc2.jpg

In the past tere was an small arena north of the park.
It was small but legendary.
Real basketball fans attend the matched and all matches were sold out.

TBF president want to bring back this spirit. And he thought it would be better to built it at the same area.
Abdi Ipekci is a lil bit too far away (near airport).


----------



## maXchelo

*Estadio Monumetal Santiago, Chile*

Original scale model of the "Estadio Monumental" of Colo-Colo, Chile.
"The Estadio Monumental is located in the south-eastern part of Santiago, in the commune of Macul at the edge between San Joaquin and La Florida.
The construction started on 1956 and then they opened on 1975
(A little mockup of the camp nou, they planned the stadium at first for more than 100000)









This is how it looks today, with a capacity of 45000, i hope one day will be finished.


----------



## piraB4L

This pictures was the project of a superdome of a capacity of 20 000 seats if France had obtained the olympics games of 2012...


----------



## hcm2009

Magician said:


> No offense... but I think B11 design is the ugliest... why they choose this...


Can you give some more samples? How great your info is! It really useful for me. Thanks.


----------



## Fab87

maXchelo said:


> This is how it looks today, with a capacity of 45000, i hope one day will be finished.


Even if not completed, it looks nice!


----------



## NMAISTER007




----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ hno:

Sorry but this one will be built.... 

Check in the Under Construction section  !


----------



## Commandant

ARCO Stadium, Sacramento, CA









Dome, Boston, MA









Birmingham Megaplex, Birmingham, AL


----------



## r0w84

Yeah he's right....its boring and yes 'awful'


----------



## Mo Rush

Blue Lou said:


> In fairness Mo, he's right!


I was not suggesting he was wrong, but as stated below, going into every second thread stating "horrible stadium" is not on.


----------



## poxuy

danVan said:


> NMAISTER007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whats the point of building a baseball stadium there? We europeans don't play baseball! (Except the UK who play cricket)
> 
> 
> 
> Post of the year.
Click to expand...




Ganis said:


> NMAISTER007 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last year in Beijing they didn't have Baseball and Softball Either
> 
> 
> 
> ya they did
Click to expand...

haha :nuts:


----------



## Ganis

I agree with Mo, he does it in almost every thread.


----------



## jandeczentar

It doesn't matter what anyone thinks of the stadium any more. The entire project has been killed off by the government. John Denham, the Communities and Local Government Secretary rejected the scheme, prompting suggestions of a ground-share with Liverpool (among other ideas). Predictably, that idea hasn't gone down well with either set of supporters. However, it may be the only viable option if either team wants to keep up with Man Utd and Arsenal financially.

By the way, after the King's Dock scheme fell through, this is the second failed attempt this decade to move stadium.


----------



## John Williams

The rejection was on the retail side of the project. Everton still could go it alone, without Tesco, in Kirkby. The local council gave them the land. BTW, most fans voted to move to Kirkby. 

The shared stadium idea has been well received. Liverpool FC said "it is not on their agenda at this moment". No outright rejection by LFC. The example of Munich is the model to follow.


----------



## Axelferis

Mo Rush said:


> I was not suggesting he was wrong, but as stated below, going into every second thread stating "horrible stadium" is not on.


When i say " good project" , do you have something to say?

I have the right to say beautiful or awful stadium!!!
Your intentions is to shut up people who dislike a project!!

This is not a relevant attitude!

If i said "Everton is a beautiful stadium" you would never had made such a commentary!!

It's a shame that you oblige me to influence my opinion! This not the rule of democracy!!!! :bash:

Look at several comments on the different stadiums and you'll see i made a lot of congratulations to various new stadiums!

Is freedom to speak,talk, exchange opinions exist in south Africa? it seems to not be the case...


----------



## RobH

Don't be such a drama queen. You're constant "rubbish stadium" comments in the White Hart Lane thread were getting on my tits as well. It's fine having a constructive argument about stadiums but all you seem to post are provoctive two word posts like the above, which add nothing to a discussion.


----------



## Mr. Fitz

I for one liked the proposal, was different in terms of shape, but the location of it ruined it all. Happy Everton rejected it but hoping they do get a new stadium because Goodison is no longer fit for a Premier League stadium unfortunately.


----------



## 1878EFC

John Williams said:


> The rejection was on the retail side of the project. Everton still could go it alone, without Tesco, in Kirkby. The local council gave them the land. BTW, most fans voted to move to Kirkby.
> 
> The shared stadium idea has been well received. Liverpool FC said "it is not on their agenda at this moment". No outright rejection by LFC. The example of Munich is the model to follow.


First point about most fans voting no, I wander about the validity of the vote. I got two votes somehow, both NO votes, I just wander how many convenient voters (to the chairman) got more than one vote. Off the top of my head I can also not think of a single person I know who wanted this move.

The second point about the Munich model to follow. It hasn't turned out so great for 1860 who got into financial trouble and sold their their 50% share of the stadium to Bayern for a paltry €11m, cheap or what. Neither Everton nor Liverpool would not want a situation like that, at least we own Goodison Park.

Personally I would like Goodison to be redeveloped, a history of not doing a job properly is not good enough. I.e. To build cantilever roofs at the time and the shitty Park End stand fit for a club like Tranmere, no offence. If Man U, Newcastle, Rangers and Villa etc can do it what is stopping us????

However, I think a ground share will happen and it will be a sad day for football in Liverpool.

Heres a video by KEIOC of how Goodison can be redeveloped

http://www.blackwidowinternet.com/everton/


----------



## Vandoren

Ah Saint Petersburg in USA...I scared that Gazprom go mad and this ungly stadium will be build in Russia )))


----------



## Axelferis

i'm a liverpool FC fan! :lol: that's probably why i don't like everton stadium already!

No seriously the shape of this stadium is very old design and english architects showed they can do better than this! 
Emirates, Wembley, Bolton are great! This one is not the future in stadium design!

Happy of my argumentation now?


----------



## RobH

Yes 

Thing is, most fans in England will tell you they prefer the old style stadiums. The problem with this wasn't the style so much as the suggested build-quality (the phrase "a mid-range football stadium" was actually used in planning documents!) and the relocation outside the city boundaries.

I think if it was of better quality and in a suitable location, but still in the same "old style", most Everton fans would quite like it. Maybe some Evertonians can tell me if I'm right in that assumption.


----------



## Aka

Axelferis said:


> When i say " good project" , do you have something to say?


There's only one thread where you say that...


----------



## KingmanIII

Vandoren said:


> Ah Saint Petersburg in USA...I scared that Gazprom go mad and this ungly stadium will be build in Russia )))


What's 'ungly' about it?

I think it looks freaking incredible.


----------



## Axelferis

Aka said:


> There's only one thread where you say that...


:lol: you are lying dude!!!

I apreciate Lyon,Wembley,Allianz,Leverkusen,Schalke, South african stadiums,Le mans etc...and so and so much ican enumerate here!

Stop to lie


----------



## 1878EFC

RobH said:


> Yes
> 
> Thing is, most fans in England will tell you they prefer the old style stadiums. The problem with this wasn't the style so much as the suggested build-quality (the phrase "a mid-range football stadium" was actually used in planning documents!) and the relocation outside the city boundaries.
> 
> I think if it was of better quality and in a suitable location, but still in the same "old style", most Everton fans would quite like it. Maybe some Evertonians can tell me if I'm right in that assumption.


I think you've kinda nailed it their in terms of what Evertonians want as a stadium, I do think the Tesco design would have ended up looking like one of their shops. Cheap and nasty it was.

Something like Kolns stadium would be good.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RheinEnergieStadion

Oh and Axel I agree with you about the ground but the Reebok Stadium would be the least we would like, terrible stadium!!!


----------



## Ganis

damn russians.


----------



## poxuy

Ganis said:


> damn russians.


Racism is bad :weird: . While you are generalising, it was Russians, who twice helped USA to become independent from British during Ekatherine the Great times. I guess this is typical american "respect", like to Serbia for their help to American soldiers in WW2.
/offtop


----------



## bigbossman

^^ I agree, Koln's stadium is my favourite in the bundesliga. 

I dunno why clubs like Everton don't push for a return to terracing. Then they can build a safe stand at the gwladys street end to increase capacity and turn one of the side stands into a corporate only area....



John Williams said:


> The shared stadium idea has been well received. Liverpool FC said "it is not on their agenda at this moment". No outright rejection by LFC. The example of Munich is the model to follow.


what? 

The one where Bayern were more or less forced (by local government I hear) to build a shared stadium smaller than they wanted to accommodate TSV 1860? 

The same TSV 1860 who couldn't afford to keep up with their half of the payments and had to sell it to Bayern and are now just tennants paying rent they can't afford to their hated rivals? 

Yeah that's a great model.

Ground sharing is an obscolete concept, all the major clubs that currently do it are looking for their own stadiums.


----------



## danVan

New York City 20?? said:


> Though much smaller, I prefer the one at Hogwarts.


i agree, it's like comparing cowboys stadium with an old stadium from the lower tiers of english football.


----------



## Commandant

More:









Yankees Ballpark, East Rutherford, NJ

















MBNA Field, Brooklyn, New York, NY









PROPOSED San Jose Ballpark


----------



## seba93

hey mo rush anything about this?




























monumental de nuñez


----------



## Mo Rush

seba93 said:


> hey mo rush anything about this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monumental de nuñez


Its a Beijing 2008 Olympic Games National Stadium competition entry


----------



## seba93

Mo Rush said:


> Its a Beijing 2008 Olympic Games National Stadium competition entry


kay:


----------



## nyl

Interesting, but not sure if i like it!! :dunno:


----------



## Mordaunt-S

Unbeliveably ugly.


----------



## dande

I agree. ^^


----------



## Capital78

Awful exterior. Zagreb deserves much better one.


----------



## Livno80101

I hated it when I first saw it, but afterwards, I like it... it would be unique solution in stadium engineering... only I am not sure about facade material... but anyways, Zagreb must get new stadium (this Volcano or some other), asap, as this current (although myth for all Dinamo's fans) is embarrassment to all Dinamo fans, Croatia NT fans, and all Croatians....


----------



## fabriziocg79

what a vomit...looks like a toilet....hno:


----------



## Mordaunt-S

fabriziocg79 said:


> what a vomit...looks like a toilet....hno:


I wouldn't go as far as that but it is sure ugly, we can agree on that. Although some croatian forumers were thrilled with it , and still are :lol:


----------



## No1_Saint

It's intensely unattractive. It reminds me of the super dome in New Orleans for some reason.


----------



## Carrerra

Am I the only one who like the design? Anyway this would be a great landmark for 21c football stadium just as modern bomber is represented by B2 stealth bomber.


----------



## Mr. Fitz

The exterior is disgusting, might look ok at best if built.


----------



## Walbanger

http://www.britishpathe.com/record.php?id=30680
A short video of the proposed Olympic Stadium for the Melbourne 1956 Games. It was to be built at Princess Park which is the home of Carlton Football Club (Aussie Rules) and seat 150 000. Apparently some foundations had been layed when for a reason unknown to me they cancelled it and used the MCG as the Olympic venue instead. They mention that it would cost 1 million Australian Pounds (Aus changed to Dollars in 1966 I think) which seems a little optimistic considering it cost the same to build the Shitty Perrylakes stadium in Perth for the 1962 Commonwealth Games.


----------



## LoveAgent.

Legia Warsaw stadium (first project)


----------



## metros11

Commandant said:


> MBNA Field, Brooklyn, New York, NY


That's pretty much the new Meadowlands Stadium. The facade is a little different.


----------



## Anubis2051

*Red Sox*






















































*Expos*


















Three Rivers Prototype









*Phillies*
Rejected by team before building Veterans Stadium









*Brooklyn Dodgers*


















*Kansas City*









*Mets*
Shea Stadium with a dome


----------



## Anubis2051

Montreal




























*Orioles*









1967 plans for stadium with retractable dome









*Brewers*









*Yankees*
Retractable domed Yankee Stadium


















*Mets*


















LA angels (wrigley expansion)










Yankee Stadium


----------



## kanye

---


----------



## www.sercan.de

another one
http://img64.imageshack.us/img64/6355/zybngg2.jpg


----------



## stefano1895

MONETRREY INTERNATIONAL STADIUM IN MONTERREY MEXICO


----------



## Sonrise

Just curious why all European soccer stadiums require a roof? The answer can't be to protect people from the sun, because I've traveled all over the world, and almost all Europeans lay out on the beach with no sunblock on whatsoever and tan themselves until they look like shoe leather. So why the roofs?


----------



## www.sercan.de

Rain?


----------



## matts67

Snow?


----------



## *****

reject project-Zagreb


----------



## parcdesprinces

Sonrise said:


> Just curious why all European soccer stadiums require a roof?


Not only European stadiums, take a look at the venues of the 2010 FIFA WC in south Africa for example. There are numerous covered stadiums all around the world (Asia, middle east, Africa, Latin America, Australia, New Zealand, and even some in North America).

And it's not only soccer stadiums. But also Rugby ones, many athletics stadiums (such as Beijing and Seoul Olympic stadiums...), Australian football venues, some tennis courts, racecourses, some motorsport circuits (Malaysia F1 circuit...)...etc..etc...  !


----------



## oopepeoo

A stadium with a roof is always more comfortable than a stadium without a roof-rain, snow, firing sun...


----------



## bthj

Anton Geesink Olympic Stadium, as proposed as an olympic venue for the Amsterdam 92 bid.


----------



## RMB2007

^^ :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jean1991

Holy sh*t that's badass.


----------



## jlch1987

bthj said:


> Anton Geesink Olympic Stadium, as proposed as an olympic venue for the Amsterdam 92 bid.


Is it the olympic stadium or something like that?...:nuts:


----------



## bthj

yep. it does not only contain a 65 k stadium with an athletic-track, but also an indoor dome with a capacity of 15k, a hotel, offices and parking for 3000 cars. construction was anticapated for 645 mio guilders (315 mio Euro). 

the concept is still for sale today.


----------



## jlch1987

It must cost 3 times now... Beautiful but extravagant...


----------



## www.sercan.de

Video of the first Ali Sami Yen project (40,482)
http://www.youtube.com/user/ASY1905#p/a/u/0/xM_O9IyCLp8


----------



## gavstar00

www.sercan.de said:


> Video of the first Ali Sami Yen project (40,482)
> http://www.youtube.com/user/ASY1905#p/a/u/0/xM_O9IyCLp8


Sercan, I've always wondered about that project. Are the differing elements in that design (the likes of different heights of the stands, the giant disc shaped roof etc.) reflective of elements of Turkish architecture/culture/design and the likes, or is it a case of the designers doing their own thing?


----------



## www.sercan.de

Designers doing there thing 


As far as i know there have been 2 version.

The first one
Corners are lower and hole south stand roof is different
http://mitglied.lycos.de/sercangs/ASY/ASYGenel.jpg
http://img141.imageshack.us/img141/450/1projeic4.jpg


Than they changed the project.
2nd tier is homogenous
Only one corner has got that "spacey" roof, because it was planne to be the concert coner
http://mitglied.lycos.de/sercangs/ASY/asy-oben.jpg
http://mitglied.lycos.de/sercangs/ASY/ASY-Tribunler.jpg
http://img148.imageshack.us/img148/1089/alisamiyennew13qt.jpg
http://i46.tinypic.com/rkyjc1.jpg

IMO it would have been revolutionary stadium, because in the 1990s (1996) nearly all european stadiums were just "stands".
In that project you've got suite, lounges, restaurants, mall, cinemas, fittness center and an office tower.

After 2000 many new satdiums added those features


----------



## Dr Pepper

*Proposed Birmingham 1992 Olympic Stadium*

Originally posted by *hoody*











Planned by Ove Arup, it was to be a revolutionary design and equipped to the most advanced technology seating up to 75,000 spectators. Adjoined to the stadium would the warm up tracks.

After the Olympics, the stadium was to be adjoined to the NEC complex, roofed and become Europes largest arena.


----------



## The_Big_O

WOW Anubis2051 is the man... i never seen that render for OPACY... thanks


----------



## massp88

sdk said:


> http://www2.tbo.com/content/2010/apr/04/co-off-the-field-rays-face-major-hurdles/
> 
> "Only about 616,000 people live within a 30-minute drive of Tropicana Field - the lowest, by far, in the major leagues.
> 
> Yet there are 3.2 million people in the Tampa Bay market.
> 
> Move the ballpark just a few miles north - to the Carillon area of North St. Petersburg - and the 30-minute number nearly doubles - to 1.2 million.
> 
> The downtown Tampa "trade area" has 1.6 million people within a 30-minute drive. Hillsborough also has more corporations, whose support is key to professional teams."


Would most of the people in area really care if the Rays, who receive poor support, were to leave? I have a hard time seeing that they would.


----------



## forestbolton

Hah, can't see this one ever happening with Pompey being all over the news the last few months.


----------



## GunnerJacket

Your second post on this site sees you dig up this old thread and then contribute _that_ gem?!!


----------



## Deamond14

^^ Euro2016 in France


----------



## Deamond14

^^ Euro2016 in France


----------



## Vilak

Strasbourg, being the capitol of Europe, is included in the bid but this stadium is too old, it will be too costy to change it into a modern facility.


----------



## parcdesprinces

another rendering:


----------



## Vilak

Great project. I'm personnally delighted it will be done!


----------



## 1772

Great Stadium but the name?! 
I pity all strassbourgers that have to associated to the EU.


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^ this name was the temporary name of the former project which has been canceled !

The name of the current Stadium which will be reconstructed is "Stade de la Meinau" !


----------



## skugge

*Wrong choises*

Finnair Stadium, Helsinki

They didn´t built this (one of propositions):









Instead they built this:
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/d/d0/Finnair_Stadium_Helsinki.JPG
- non-steep stands, which are far away from pitch
- windy and rainy
- turf


----------



## skyperu34

Very beautiful proposals that were never built for several reasons !


----------



## soup or man

*LAS VEGAS - Silver State Arena (20,000)*

http://silverstatearena.com/architecture.html


----------



## crazyalex

:eek2: beautiful arena.


----------



## KingmanIII




----------



## JYDA

NHL/NBA in Vegas?


----------



## crazyalex

How much cost of this stadium?


----------



## weava

JYDA said:


> NHL/NBA in Vegas?


won't happen due to the gambling in LV


----------



## en1044

Looks a little too round for my taste.


----------



## www.sercan.de

Looks more like a new project in China etc


----------



## sielwolf

Wrocław Euro 2012


----------



## soup or man

JYDA said:


> NHL/NBA in Vegas?


There has been talk of moving the LA Clippers for a while now. San Diego has been brought up a few times and so has Vegas. We'll see what happens.

And the cost is around $300 million if I remember.


----------



## El Mariachi

doesn't look very American does it?

Curious who is going to fill it. UNLV? Future NBA/NHL team? I really like the location near the Strip though.


----------



## 540_804

soup or man said:


> There has been talk of moving the LA Clippers for a while now. San Diego has been brought up a few times and so has Vegas. We'll see what happens.
> 
> And the cost is around $300 million if I remember.


According to the site, the arena is supposed to cost $750 million, believe it or not.

Also, not sure about the use, but the website mentions the rodeo a lot...lol. I guess the rodeo is a big draw, or possibly they are using the rodeo as justification in the absence of a pro ball team or at least until an NBA or NHL franchise materializes.


----------



## Scba

Looks pretty crappy for basketball inside.


----------



## en1044

Im now changing my opinion from "too round for my taste" to "This is an absolutely horrible idea for an arena."

Thank you.


----------



## soup or man

El Mariachi said:


> doesn't look very American does it?
> 
> Curious who is going to fill it. UNLV? Future NBA/NHL team? I really like the location near the Strip though.


It's actually ON the Strip (right behind the FountainBlu hotel). Which would be a nightmare for the already gridlocked strip.


----------



## nomarandlee

en1044 said:


> Im now changing my opinion from "too round for my taste" to "This is an absolutely horrible idea for an arena."
> 
> Thank you.


Why is that? 

To me it looks awesome and would have a good chance of being one of the very best arena's in the U.S. It reminds me a bit of a modern MSG.


----------



## Marin Mostar

Circular or oval shape is optimal for the fans becouse no mather where your seat is, you all have the same good wiew, and always oriented towards the pitch center.


----------



## jandeczentar

Could also be used for big-time boxing, maybe as a replacement for the MGM Grand.


----------



## eMKay

It's in Vegas, they could just fill it every night with Blue Man Group if they wanted to. Definitely no lack of events, they don't need any team for it. It's gorgeous too.

And it's huge! almost 22,000 for hockey, 23,000 for basketball. This is an arena built for big time events, which are aplenty in Vegas. And traffic won't be an issue, everyone who will be attending events are already on the strip, in hotels. I can't believe an arena like this hasn't been built already in Vegas.


----------



## RaiderATO

eMKay said:


> And traffic won't be an issue, everyone who will be attending events are already on the strip, in hotels. I can't believe an arena like this hasn't been built already in Vegas.


If its hosting regular league events (NBA, NHL) then it won't be all tourists attending. UNLV's Thomas & Mack Center hosts the same type of events that this facility would: Concerts, AFL, NBA All-Star Game, WWE, UFC, Lakers pre-season, etc.

It's definitely not necessary, but pretty cool looking.


----------



## Vilak

matts67 said:


> Parcdesprinces, I think it was not 120 000 seats. it was a bit more than the actual SDF but I think it was 85 or 90 000...I can't find the data anymore.
> However that was an amazing project. I remember of an article with pictures of all the 18 architect projects for the Stade de France but I can't find it anymore...there were some weird ones!
> Anybody knows about those projects?



does this pix have resurfaced?


----------



## IronMan89

Some pics of contenders for Stade de France project:

Jean Nouvel's FANTASTIC project:














































And Vasconi's project (only picture that can be seen ) looks very nice but too expansive!


----------



## parcdesprinces

^^  


parcdesprinces said:


> Jean Nouvel's proposal for the Stade de France (actually, he won the competition, but some dumb politicians have decided otherwise :gaah :
> 
> 
> (edit :85,000/110,000 seats) and totally modular...especially the roof which had numerous mobile parts, same for the stands !!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That Stade de France would have been fantastic, and certainly one of the best in the world ....



PS: Et après ça tu m'accuses de te "voler" tes idée .....


----------



## PepMan

*Proposed NBA Arenas.*

Kings Arena (2)
















Barclays Center (2)

















And lastly, the Sonics arena, too bad they moved to OKC.


----------



## PepMan

Cebu Megadome (Supposedly used, but was replaced by Cebu Int'l. Convention Center. There was even a competition.)








And the winning piece by Alexus Medalla:


----------



## Slam321

In Lille old projects (2003), canceled

















project loosers (2008)
2nd:
















3rd:


----------



## JYDA

Marin Mostar said:


> Circular or oval shape is optimal for the fans becouse no mather where your seat is, you all have the same good wiew, and always oriented towards the pitch center.


The downside is that it takes the 2nd deck seats at mid-court further from the action.


----------



## crazyalex

Auckland Waterfront Stadium (2006 canceled)


----------



## groby46

In italy there are a lot of project, but the stadiums remain the same

*Naples Stadio San Paolo (60,240 ------> 63,460)*










*Cagliari Karalis Arena (30,000)*










*Pisa (20,000)*


















*Florence (40,000)*










*Milan New FC Internazionale Stadium (65,000)*










*Genoa (35,000)*


----------



## Archbishop

Cleveland MLS









Early Columbus Crew Stadium









Poplar Point Stadium for DC United


----------



## desertpunk

Looks like one of those spaceship arenas from the 1960s.


----------



## Anubis2051

Archbishop said:


> Poplar Point Stadium for DC United


Never realized before, but that design shares a lot of similarities with Nationals Park, did the same firm do the designs?


----------



## Archbishop

Not sure. It's a shame Poplar Point fell through because it's a damn beautiful stadium.


----------



## 1772

Those italian stadiums are renderings, not canceled.


----------



## dfwabel

This facility, as well as two other proposals are basically dead since they all went to the county commission requesting municipal funds and the county commissioners have said no public money


----------



## soup or man

Lol..very short non-life for this arena.


----------



## www.sercan.de

Besiktas JK
35,000
asp Architekten


----------



## hirokun21

Estadio Nacional de Costa Rica...

from this...









to this...









the 2nd one under construction...


----------



## Lindenmeyer11

It's been a while since the last post. As the current events, FIFA banished Morumbi stadium from placing matches in Sao Paulo city! As many of you may know, Sao Paulo is the biggest city in Brazil, and the richest also! Brazilian World Cup 2014 cannot happen without including Sao Paulo among the chosen ones! The issue here is that there is no other stadium today ready to place matches, in the level of security and all the other demmands. Corinthians is having now, the oportunity the make their stadium come to real life! The governments are suporting, now that there is no other way arround, the construction of a new arena, as monumental as a world cup stadium aperture can be. Perhaps more thant 70.000 specators and up to 90.000, considering this stadium would be Corinthians after the end, and Corinthians being the biggest team, in terms of fans, and considering the place of construction, the number of spectators can be very high! The construction of a Bullet Train connecting Rio de Janeiro, as well as all the cities in the "vale do paraiba", Campinas ( Very big city 100KM from Sao Paulo ) and also coneccting the major airports of brazil; This bullet train will have a station in what is today an airport called "Campo de Marte", It is still not known what will happen to this airport, and the suggestion of disabling it for the construction of this stadium should be thought carefully. This area nowadays is underused, meaning the location of tha airport is too precious for flying some private airplanes in the midle of a growing region, with many buildings constructions arround! The decision of where to construct a new stadium is critic, as if it is not thought carefully may endup construction a very high cost stadium in the midle of nowhere! As many os you should know, Our airports are desperate for expansion, but this particularly Campo de Marte is unable to expand due to a nerby airport, and the surroundings, therefore, IMHO, should be given place for a new and high valued project! In the area could be built The stadium of dreams, the long waited bullet trains station, Hotels, Shopping malls, parks, museums, subway station, 30.000 underground parking lots, and perhaps high values residential buildings.
Corinthians wants a stadium, as much as governments wants to have Sao Paulo placing matches in the city, therefor alliences must be made so the location can be properly decided! And garanteeing growth to the city, and stability to the stadium after the world cup ends!


----------



## Wey

I wish so much this stadium could be built. I find it marvelous


----------



## skyperu34

Very beautiful and enormous coverage on the facade, too...


----------



## TEBC

http://globoesporte.globo.com/futeb...-de-estadio-do-timao-circula-na-internet.html


----------



## Wey

^^ That project is simply hidious! uke:


----------



## mrakbaseball

Jim856796 said:


> This new Rays Ballpark will never be built in our lifetimes.


That's too bad, the proposed Rays' ballpark looks so much better than what is being built for the Florida Marlins.


----------



## TEBC

Wey said:


> ^^ That project is simply hidious! uke:


2x


----------



## jean1991

I think the Rays should move to Portland or San Antonio.


----------



## KingmanIII

jean1991 said:


> I think the Rays should move to Portland or San Antonio.


Portland has had a plan in place for years:

http://www.oregonstadiumcampaign.com/ballpark.htm
http://www.stadiumpage.com/stpages/port.html


----------



## mrakbaseball

KingmanIII said:


> Portland has had a plan in place for years:
> 
> http://www.oregonstadiumcampaign.com/ballpark.htm
> http://www.stadiumpage.com/stpages/port.html


This is the final year for the Portland Beavers. The Padres' AAA affiliate's home, PGE Park will be a soccer-only venue unfortunately.


----------



## Archbishop

jean1991 said:


> I think the Rays should move to Portland or San Antonio.


Portland is a dead prospect now that PGE has been turned into a soccer stadium. San Antonio would make sense if they would build a retractable roof stadium. There are a lot of viable options for a baseball team to move.


----------



## KingmanIII

mrakbaseball said:


> This is the final year for the Portland Beavers. The Padres' AAA affiliate's home, PGE Park will be a soccer-only venue unfortunately.


So the A's or Rays or whoever relocates can just remain where they are currently until the new stadium is built.


----------



## KingmanIII

Archbishop said:


> Portland is a dead prospect now that PGE has been turned into a soccer stadium. San Antonio would make sense if they would build a retractable roof stadium. There are a lot of viable options for a baseball team to move.


Did you look at the plans? PGE was to be used only as a temporary venue.

Several other sites were listed as candidates on which to build the new ballpark.

Not only that, San Antonio is too small of a metro (barely 2 million), whereas Portland is one of the nation's fastest-growing.


----------



## 1772

mrakbaseball said:


> That's too bad, the proposed Rays' ballpark looks so much better than what is being built for the Florida Marlins.


Indeed... Wish Miami would've bought this concept...


----------



## rantanamo

KingmanIII said:


> Did you look at the plans? PGE was to be used only as a temporary venue.
> 
> Several other sites were listed as candidates on which to build the new ballpark.
> 
> Not only that, San Antonio is too small of a metro (barely 2 million), whereas Portland is one of the nation's fastest-growing.



Might want o check this

http://www.nbcdfw.com/news/local-beat/DFW-is-the-Fastest-Growing-Metro-Census-88958362.html

Not only is San Antonio similar in size, but its growing faster and the edge of its metro is about 30 miles from the edge of the faster growing Austin Metro which is at 1.7 million.


----------



## nomarandlee

KingmanIII said:


> Did you look at the plans? PGE was to be used only as a temporary venue.
> 
> Several other sites were listed as candidates on which to build the new ballpark.
> 
> Not only that, San Antonio is too small of a metro (barely 2 million), whereas Portland is one of the nation's fastest-growing.


I am also weary of baseball in the muggy hot south during summertime. A retractable may be a solution but the ideal for fans is outdoor baseball in the summer. 

It seems like at various times it has always been a struggle to draw fickle southern crowds consistently in Houston, Dallas, and Atlanta as well as they could/should even when having very good teams. They do OK but for being major metros they don't do as well as other cities like LA, NYC, Chicago, Boston, or Philly.

Portlands climate on the other hand really is ideal for summer baseball.


----------



## eMKay

jean1991 said:


> I think the Rays should move to Portland or San Antonio.


I think they should move to, I dunno, Tampa? What idiot thought building this stadium in St. Petersburg was a good idea? Anyone here ever try to get to St. Petersburg from Tampa at 5-6pm? Ugh.


----------



## KingmanIII

rantanamo said:


> Might want o check this
> 
> http://www.nbcdfw.com/news/local-beat/DFW-is-the-Fastest-Growing-Metro-Census-88958362.html
> 
> Not only is San Antonio similar in size, but its growing faster and the edge of its metro is about 30 miles from the edge of the faster growing Austin Metro which is at 1.7 million.


So where's their stadium plan?


----------



## makkillottu

groby46 said:


> In italy there are a lot of project, but the stadiums remain the same
> 
> *Cagliari Karalis Arena (30,000)*


The building of it will begin in 2010! 

Cagliari Calcio will announce in September (but I know the projector, which is working on the executive project), although will be reduced to 23.500 seats!


----------



## bing222

Here was a couple of different renders from Stadium Australia hosted the 2000 games:


----------



## crazyalex

bing222 said:


>


This stadium look great.


----------



## Vrooms

*Singapore Sports Hub (Proposed Design)*


----------



## KingmanIII

1985 proposal for the Chicago Bears and White Sox:

(sorry for large pics)


----------



## eMKay

That's pretty cool, the roof slides over either stadium?


----------



## KingmanIII

Yup, kinda like what they had in mind for the Truman Sports Complex in Kansas City.

The ballpark design looked years ahead of its time.


----------



## Mo Rush

bing222 said:


> Here was a couple of different renders from Stadium Australia hosted the 2000 games:



Well to be technical, they took the design and moved it to Doha.


----------



## Vrooms

^^Really!! Isnt is a bit outdated for Doha??


----------



## Commandant

Can we include this?


----------



## KingmanIII

^^ HOLY SHIT that would've been incredible!

Too bad USC is too close to South Central for anyone to want anything to do with it.


----------



## Mo Rush

Vrooms said:


> ^^Really!! Isnt is a bit outdated for Doha??


Once the design team lost the Sydney Olympic Stadium bid they used the design for Khalifa Stadium which they won the bid for.

Well half of it was built.


----------



## kybo

*Euro 2016 : Strasbourg gives up*



> La ville de Strasbourg a annoncé jeudi dans un communiqué qu’elle retirait sa candidature pour accueillir des matches de l’Euro 2016 en raison des frais trop importants restant à sa charge pour rénover son stade de la Meinau. Pour justifier leur décision, Roland Ries (PS), maire de Strasbourg, et Jacques Bigot (PS), président de la Communauté Urbaine mettent en avant «la situation particulière de Strasbourg», dont le club est relégué en National et «se trouve dans l’incapacité totale aujourd’hui de participer au montage financier de l’opération de reconstruction du stade de la Meinau». Selon eux sur les 160 millions d’euros nécessaires, 130 millions resteraient à la charge de la communauté urbaine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cette décision était dans l’air depuis plusieurs semaines. Début juin, les élus s’étaient tournés vers l’Etat pour obtenir une rallonge financière. Dans le budget inital de rénovation, l’Etat n’intervenait qu’à hauteur de 10%, soit 16 millions d’euros. Strasbourg avait deux autres options : proposer de prélever un pourcentage sur les droits TV mais sans grande chance d’obtenir gain de cause ou réduire la facture mais au risque que la Meinau ne soit pas aux normes exigées par l’UEFA. Ces deux pistes se sont visiblement bouchées, et c’est le voisin lorrain, Nancy, qui voit grandir ses chances de figurer parmi les 9 stades finalement retenus par la FFF en mai 2011. A ce jour, ils ne sont plus que onze sur la ligne de départ.


http://www.info-stades.fr/2010/07/euro-2016-strasbourg-renonce/


----------



## TEBC

I´d update the first page with this new project.


















































http://www.copa2014.org.br/galeria-...IANS+EM+ITAQUERA+CASTRO+MELLO+ARQUITETOS.html


----------



## caduroxbr

Lmao, Sao Paulo have 3 stadiums for 3 big teams (in the capital), why build more 1? Corinthians have Pacaembu.
It's desnecessary to build a new stadium in SP today.


----------



## Lord'paulistinha

caduroxbr said:


> Lmao, Sao Paulo have 3 stadiums for 3 big teams (in the capital), why build more 1? Corinthians have Pacaembu.
> It's desnecessary to build a new stadium in SP today.


LOl pacaembu?? :lol:

It is a municipal stadium. Corinthians is the great team of the city, need a new stadium.


----------



## stevensp

very impressive stadium...
nice skin of the stadium!


----------



## Martin Ferraro

NOOOO HERMOSO!!!!
Ojalá se construya el último proyecto!!!


----------



## www.sercan.de

So new design, but same capacity?


----------



## TEBC

www.sercan.de said:


> So new design, but same capacity?


And new location. The capacity will increase to 65.000 if CBF chose the stadium for the opening match of the WC. But first, the corinthians president must chose between this project and the other one:


----------



## Cauê

Beautiful project for Sao Paulo :applause: :applause: :applause: :applause:


----------



## rafamlopes

Cauê said:


> Beautiful project for Sao Paulo :applause: :applause: :applause: :applause:


This is the 5734587356 project Corinthians presented just this month. We all know how the story ends.


----------



## Bobby3

Corínthians keep architects in business. Engineers? Not so much.


----------



## TEBC

rafamlopes said:


> This is the 5734587356 project Corinthians presented just this month. We all know how the story ends.


hahahaha you´re so funny!!! :lol::lol::lol::lol:

:bash:


----------



## rodrigorc

caduroxbr said:


> Lmao, Sao Paulo have 3 stadiums for 3 big teams (in the capital), why build more 1? Corinthians have Pacaembu.
> It's desnecessary to build a new stadium in SP today.


"desnecessary?" 

Joel Santana's english class FTW!


----------



## groby46

Deutsches Stadion (400.000)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deutsches_Stadion


----------



## Vilak

Srasbourg back off its bid to host games for euro 2016.
It's sad but due to them going in french third league and the lack of incomes that will be, it's the best thing to do.
Which city will take the spot? Maybe Nantes could be the adequate subsitute...


----------



## IronMan89

There will be no substitute...
Two cities will be choosen as backup cities between the 11 remaining and 9 cities will be official hosts


----------



## www.sercan.de

So EURO 2016 is out but will they cancel the project?


----------



## IronMan89

Yep! Any upgrade suspended for the moment!


----------



## 1772

parcdesprinces said:


> ^^ this name was the temporary name of the former project which has been canceled !
> 
> The name of the current Stadium which will be reconstructed is "Stade de la Meinau" !


Ah, good. But I'd prefer the name "Stadion am der Main", for historical reasons.


----------



## Deamond14

"Das Stadion am Main", Bitte. 

Like "Frankfurt am Main" (real german name of Frankfurt for German people because there is another city named Frankfurt in Germany. This second city is "Frankfurt am Oder", the Oder is a river, which is the frontier between Germany and Poland.

Little lesson of German:
am = an + dem ; "am" is the contraction of "an" and "dem", the "der" Datif.


----------



## Darloeye

It does look good. With them 360 video screens all the way around the arena its going to be great


----------



## KingmanIII

Check out this guy's plans for a new University of Memphis football stadium:


----------



## 863552

^
That's really nice!


----------



## magic_johnson

Surely the could just make the roof bigger to cover the seating...?


----------



## dande

Nice for Memphis, possible World Cup stadium.


----------



## Topher51

dande said:


> Nice for Memphis, possible World Cup stadium.


Unfortunately for Memphis, it seems to always be treated as the little brother of the region to Nashville or St. Louis. It doesn't have a realistic shot of hosting anything, no matter how nice a stadium they build. 

I'd love to see the Tigers get a on-campus stadium. The Liberty Bowl is a bit of a dump and several miles from campus, so the students aren't very motivated to go to the games even when the team is good. 

No chance of a complete roof either. Memphis is known for being hot, not rainy. The stadium would only be used for 6 home games plus a bowl anyway, so it's not worth the expense anyway.


----------



## JJG

Topher51 said:


> No chance of a complete roof either. Memphis is known for being hot, not rainy. The stadium would only be used for 6 home games plus a bowl anyway, so it's not worth the expense anyway.


I'd say at least get rid of the third tier and this would be perfect for Memphis and the Liberty Bowl game....

Maybe even a UFL team (if it lasts).


----------



## OzGeordie

There has been talk of Everton and Liverpool sharing a stadium as of late.


----------



## chrisbramley85

my how times change... a little while ago it was a new stadium for liverpools 'second club'... and i cant see things gettin much better for LFC in the immediate future.

anyway back to the ground. i quite like the mock ups for the new ground. quite traditional, leaves room for possible expansion in the future. ticks the boxes id want from a ground anyway.

it would be better going from goodison to this proposed ground than any next bowl. thats if it ever happens. i hope it does tho, as a dagenham and redbridge fan, i always root for the underdog!!


----------



## fidalgo

London 2012 Olympic bid stadium










is there better pictures of it?


----------



## OnceBittenTwiceShy

*Al-Shamal Stadium (45,330)*




*Al-Gharrafa Stadium*




*Al-Khor Stadium (45,330)*




*Al-Wakrah Stadium (45,120)*




*Al-Rayyan Stadium (44,740)*




*Sport city stadium (47,500)*




*Doha Port Stadium (45,000)*




*Education city Stadium (45,000)*




*Umm Slal Stadium (45,000)*




*Qatar University Stadium (43,500)*




*Khalifa International Stadium (68,000)*




*Lusail National Stadium (86,000)*


----------



## Qatar Son 333

OnceBittenTwiceShy said:


> *Al-Shamal Stadium (45,330)*
> 
> *Al-Gharrafa Stadium *
> 
> *Al-Khor Stadium (45,330)*
> 
> *Al-Wakrah Stadium (45,120)*
> 
> *Al-Rayyan Stadium (44,740)*
> 
> *Sport city stadium (47,500)*
> 
> *Doha Port Stadium (45,000)*
> 
> *Education city Stadium (45,000)*
> 
> *Umm Slal Stadium (45,000)*
> 
> *Qatar University Stadium (43,500)*
> 
> *Khalifa International Stadium (68,000)*
> 
> *Lusail National Stadium (86,000)*


*CORRECTED*

*PROPOSAL (Approved if Qatar is chosen for 2022 WC in 2nd of December)
APPROVED
EXSISTING*


----------



## Livno80101

You want to say Al Rayyan stadium exist as it is on this picture? :lol:

Picture on this thread









Picture in real life









And you want to say that these FOUR stadiums written in orange are going to be built, no matter Qatar got WC or not? What, you are just going to build those so you can send stands to developing countries? That is freakin awesome. I want one for my hometown of Livno, in Bosnia Herzegovina. :cheers:


----------



## Cubo99

why you post here proposed stadiums??...this thread is about never built stadiums...


----------



## Will737

Cubo99 said:


> why you post here proposed stadiums??...this thread is about never built stadiums...


I don't think he gets the joke.


----------



## OnceBittenTwiceShy

Cubo99 said:


> This thread is about never built stadiums...


 Exactly; that's why Qatar's white elephants come waltzing in like modular Mathilda's as a fitting tribute to Never Built Stadiums.


----------



## metros11

OnceBittenTwiceShy said:


> *Al-Shamal Stadium (45,330)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Al-Gharrafa Stadium*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Al-Khor Stadium (45,330)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Al-Wakrah Stadium (45,120)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Al-Rayyan Stadium (44,740)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Sport city stadium (47,500)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Doha Port Stadium (45,000)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Education city Stadium (45,000)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Umm Slal Stadium (45,000)*
> 
> 
> 
> *Qatar University Stadium (43,500)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Khalifa International Stadium (68,000)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Lusail National Stadium (86,000)*


Well played. :applause:


----------



## seba93

Commandant said:


> Can we include this?


were do you get those photos? i wanna see more


----------



## Pelt

KingmanIII said:


> Check out this guy's plans for a new University of Memphis football stadium:


Interesting. I see it looks quite a bit like University of Phoenix stadium in Glendale, AZ, but I'm not a fan of the circular ramps on the outside. Plus, it looks like there isn't a lot of concourse room and from what I can see, that's not including concessions and restrooms. 

Do you remember what site you saw these pics at?


----------



## rafamlopes

fidalgo said:


> London 2012 Olympic bid stadium
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is there better pictures of it?


----------



## Lord David

Why so early when it's like 2 months to the deadline of application? I'm sure Baku will end up bidding, after all, with all these projects going on, the assurance that the main stadium IS underway, a radically different approach to venues than 2016, why not?

And given that the most likely competition is Madrid and Rome, it's very likely that Baku would make the Candidate stage, based on lack of competing cities having applied, as opposed to having double what was proposed in 2016.


----------



## Galandar

Lord David said:


> Why so early when it's like 2 months to the deadline of application? I'm sure Baku will end up bidding, after all, with all these projects going on, the assurance that the main stadium IS underway, a radically different approach to venues than 2016, why not?
> 
> And given that the most likely competition is Madrid and Rome, it's very likely that Baku would make the Candidate stage, based on lack of competing cities having applied, as opposed to having double what was proposed in 2016.


The bid for 2016 was preliminary one as Azerbaijan just wanted to get some experience in bidding. Baku is most likely bidding for Olympics 2020 although the government still understands that there is no much chance. Another story is Olympics 2024 where Baku's application is going to be much stronger because of improved infrastructure, several new venues (such as Olympic Stadium, Olympic Swimming Pool, Gymnastics Arena...) and experiencd in organisation of big events (such as Eurovision 2012, World Cup Women U17 2012, Champions League Final 2015...).


----------



## Galandar

*BTW since the 65 000 Olympic stadium is already under construction in Baku this topic is no more actual. Please see the Baku Olympic Stadium thread**http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1115401*


----------



## Commandant

I had no idea this stadium was designed to host baseball and soccer. It's a shame they didn't build it...

LG Dome, Seoul, South Korea


----------



## Lord David

Scba said:


> Las Vegas just is not a sports town. UNLV isn't supported well, AAA baseball team isn't, UFL isn't, other endeavors haven't.





Bobby3 said:


> Population doesn't have enough of a connection to the location. Lots of Sunbelt cities struggle with this, but with LV it's 20 fold due to the nature of the city itself.
> 
> The NFL may work there, because it's the NFL, but it won't happen because the NFL likes to deny that Las Vegas exists (see the Kia ad flap from 2010).


I think the reason that Las Vegas isn't much of a sports town, is not the population, it's the fact of it's main business, gambling. Gambling with regards to sports, is pretty much frowned upon by most professional leagues in the US and unlike some other countries, which have managed to segregate gambling from their major sports (that is the players, teams, coaches etc don't get involved, but general public can). I doubt you would see a major sporting team come to Las Vegas anytime soon.

NFL has a no gambling policy, I assume that's why they'd like to deny the existence of a gambling city like Las Vegas.


----------



## matthemod

I really wouldn't be surprised if professional sports were to surface in Las Vegas, it would be suited towards the tourists themselves. I imagine a good percentage of people visiting Las Vegas would also be experiencing their first taste of the United States as a whole. If you got the tourist board and professional teams of LV advertising cheap tickets for Baseball etc through the proper channels towards these tourists, I could see professional teams being successful, if only financially.


----------



## weava

matthemod said:


> I really wouldn't be surprised if professional sports were to surface in Las Vegas, it would be suited towards the tourists themselves. I imagine a good percentage of people visiting Las Vegas would also be experiencing their first taste of the United States as a whole. If you got the tourist board and professional teams of LV advertising cheap tickets for Baseball etc through the proper channels towards these tourists, I could see professional teams being successful, if only financially.


The only sporting events I could see being successful in Vegas are one time events like wrestling and bowl games.


----------



## jufovi1986

*London Olympic Stadium: Original design*








http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v496/Fatmonkey/London/olympic26av.jpg?t=1242313416 (Aerial View)
This was the original design proposal for the Olympic stadium in London when British capital was still the candidate city. The design incorporated a more visually appealing structure-that is finally built, including translucent panels in the form of ash leaves and kept in perfect harmony with the landscape of the Olympic Park. Been constructed as proposed by the London 2012 Bid Book, it would have been one of the most beautiful Olympic stadium ever built.


----------



## bd popeye

> NFL has a no gambling policy, I assume that's why they'd like to deny the existence of a gambling city like Las Vegas.


Incorrect sir..



> POLICY ON GAMBLING
> The subject of bribes and gambling are covered each summer in special training-camp discussions with players by members of the League’s Security Department. You should be familiar with Paragraph 15 of your NFL Player Contract (entitled “INTEGRITY OF GAME”), which stresses these and related subjects, as well as with the text of the following sign which is posted in every NFL locker room:
> 
> N O T I C E
> 
> To National Football League Personnel
> Bribes and Gambling
> Among the types of conduct detrimental to the NFL and professional football that call for serious penalties are the following:
> 
> 1. Accepting a bribe or agreeing to throw or fix a game or illegally influence its outcome;
> 
> 2. Failing to promptly report any bribe offer or any attempt to throw or fix a game or to illegally influence its outcome;
> 
> 3. Betting on any NFL game;
> 
> 4. Associating with gamblers or with gambling activities in a manner tending to bring discredit to the NFL.
> 
> Any such conduct may result in severe penalties, up to and including a fine and/or suspension from the NFL for life.


Players have been suspended for gambling. Paul Hornung

from wiki


> His penchant for high-living would prove disastrous when, in 1963, a major scandal erupted and Paul Hornung and another of the league's top stars, Alex Karras of the Detroit Lions, were suspended from football indefinitely by commissioner Pete Rozelle for betting on NFL games and associating with undesirable persons. Forthright in admitting to his mistake, Hornung's image went relatively untarnished, and in 1964 his suspension, and Karras's, were re-evaluated by the League. Both returned for the 1964 season


Art Schlichter

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Art_Schlichter


----------



## Axelferis

jufovi1986 said:


> *London Olympic Stadium: Original design*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v496/Fatmonkey/London/olympic26av.jpg?t=1242313416 (Aerial View)


I don't understand why give an olympic to a city with such renders and change the final design hno:

I call this a cheating process totally biased


----------



## Bigcat

Axelferis said:


> I don't understand why give an olympic to a city with such renders and change the final design hno:
> 
> I call this a cheating process totally biased


Really? Do you not understand the bidding process?hno:


----------



## Ecological

Axelferis said:


> I don't understand why give an olympic to a city with such renders and change the final design hno:
> 
> I call this a cheating process totally biased


It was a concept. 

How difficult is that to understand? :nuts:


----------



## swifty78

jufovi1986 said:


> *London Olympic Stadium: Original design*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v496/Fatmonkey/London/olympic26av.jpg?t=1242313416 (Aerial View)
> This was the original design proposal for the Olympic stadium in London when British capital was still the candidate city. The design incorporated a more visually appealing structure-that is finally built, including translucent panels in the form of ash leaves and kept in perfect harmony with the landscape of the Olympic Park. Been constructed as proposed by the London 2012 Bid Book, it would have been one of the most beautiful Olympic stadium ever built.


This was beautiful compared to what they decided to build


----------



## RobH

Axelferis said:


> I don't understand why give an olympic to a city with such renders and change the final design hno:
> 
> I call this a cheating process totally biased


I call you a troll and totally forgetful. You've posted often enough in the London Olympic stadium thread to know the score. I'm not posting the below for your benifit because I must've explained this point to you 500 times already, but for the benifit of those who still inexplicably take your posts seriously.

1. London is not the first, nor will it be the last bidding city to show conceptual drawings to the IOC. Accusations of cheating, therefore, are stupid and could only come from somebody like you. Sydney's concept stadium looked completely different to what they ended up building, as did Beijing's. And I'm in absolutely no doubt that the drawings the other 2012 bidding cities presented would have changed as well had they won. Chicago and Tokyo presented very conceptual looking stadiums in their 2016 bids too.

The IOC *UNDERSTANDS* that bidding cities will often not have venue details worked out beyond the planning stage, and so *UNDERSTAND* conceptual drawings when they see them. I'm willing to bet that not a single IOC member voted for London because of this design so accusations of cheating are laughable.

2. This venue may look pretty but it's actually an inferior design to what we now have. If (and it's a _huge_ if), an IOC member didn't understand they were seeing conceptual drawings, they should actually be thankful the design has changed. The original drawings, if you look at the renders from the inside, had huge gaps between the stands which would have been terrible for wind currents in the stadium, not to mention the atmosphere; much better to have a tight bowl. The roof would have been much more expensive and for a stadium intended to be temporary that wouldn't have gone down well. And it's footprint was massive, it would have bulged into the river with no room around it. The real design, whilst aethetically less remarkable than the obviously conceptual drawing presented to the IOC, is functionally a much better stadium.

People, please ignore Axel when he's talking about things he doesn't understand. It gets tiresome from my point of view to answer these questions over and over because, I can assure you, this isn't the first time he's made such tiresome assertions. hno:


----------



## Axelferis

Calm down! I was talking about this habit (not only London then) to process like this.

Paris presented Stade de france and it was like it is!

You are so touchy concerning those question RobH :lol:

Always defending things like that lead you to be wrong several times


----------



## jufovi1986

Axelferis said:


> I don't understand why give an olympic to a city with such renders and change the final design hno:
> 
> I call this a cheating process totally biased


Although the London Olympic stadium was not built on initial design parameters, the only guarantee you have the IOC is to be built on stage, either respecting the original conceptual art or a new design or redesign. Not that this is a misleading application project but at the time bids are awarded usually change some things. In any case I think part of the victory of London on the candidacy of Paris is spectacular due to the original design of the athletic stadium and the ambitious environmental project of the Olympic Park (not to mention the intense lobbying that made Mrs. Tony Blair) because other issues the London bid was almost less than that proposed in Paris.


----------



## RobH

Axelferis said:


> Calm down! I was talking about this habit (not only London then) to process like this.
> 
> Paris presented Stade de france and it was like it is!
> 
> You are so touchy concerning those question RobH :lol:
> 
> Always defending things like that lead you to be wrong several times


Having followed London's bid from the outset, commented on and read up on every stage of the bid process and venue design through to where we are now, I'm not often wrong on these matters. 

Let's get onto your points...



> "I was talking about this habit (not only London then) to process like this."


Think about things for a second Axel because you're getting way ahead of yourself...

Olympic Summer bids already cost the best part of £30m to put together, promote, market. It's a hugely expensive process.

Do you _really_ think cities should be forced to stump up more by coming up with concrete stadium plans, designed completely, and ready to be built as soon as the bid is won?

I don't see anything remotely wrong with a city saying "we have this big piece of land, it's got good transport links, and we'll build an Olympic Park there if we win". And that's especially true of a city which has a good track record in hosting events. And the logical extension of this, of course, is to illustrate how such an Olympic Park could look. That's what London did, that's what Sydney did, that's what Beijing did, that's what Chicago and Tokyo did.

There's no point spending millions upon millions more actually _designing_ the venues before the bid is won!

Of course, for exisiting venues, it's different. That hardly needs pointing out.


----------



## Alpinari

I doubt that it will be safe and secure


----------



## 1772

Topher51 said:


> I imagine this would probably be one of the stadiums that would be donated to a developing country after the World Cup is over. I just wonder which one. It would have to be one with it's main city located on the coast that is not susceptible to cyclonic storms or tsunamis. Can you imagine seeing a disaster photo of this thing beach 6 miles inland like the Japanese fishing boats???


Then again, it wouldn't have to be at a coastal city. A tsunami could transport it inland... 


To soon?


----------



## will101

1772 said:


> Then again, it wouldn't have to be at a coastal city. A tsunami could transport it inland...


No. it couldn't. You saw fishing boats left inland in Japan, not very large passenger liners. This is the equivalent of a very large liner, with a likely draft of around 40 feet (six meters).


----------



## ~Omri~

1772 said:


> There is a qatari-financed stadium in Israel? haha


There is a stadium In Israel that built by contributions from Qatar. The name of the stadium - Doha Stadium:








BUT, this stadium built for an arabic city in israel (Sakhnin).


Any news about Malaga stadium?


----------



## Saeed_Persian

stresss said:


> are you serious, qatar stadium?!
> if it was ACTUALLY in qatar it'd be highly appropriate but in spain?? its ruddy sad that a team's traditions and history are being pissed on like this, its just absolute arrogance and ignorance on the owner's part, sure your country won the world cup bid, no need to boast about it by building a stadium in spain when you are already packing up and sending out most of your stadiums from the tournament anyway.
> dont think im having a go at qataris in general, just the actions of one man


i agree, these dubai/qatari sheikhs want to put their names on everything...u already see sponsorships on shirts and they name stadiums in england and now spain after their countries. Its just tacky i think and it takes away from the originallity of that country and area. when i go to those countries and stadiums i want to see traditional names, not some commercialized name


GETAFE FC is now called getafe team dubai :/












and 65000 is pretty huge to fill for a weak team like malaga, i know they've recently bought some known players to get more popular, but still.....a team like JUVENTUS that is very well known is only building a 40,000 seater stadium, malaga better start with a 35K and have an expansion plan for later


----------



## Fizmo1337

Isn't that the current stadium of Malaga with another tier and a roof above it?

Alltough the design isn't bad, there's too much space between the stands and the pitch. Better to build a proper new stadium.


----------



## Seanele

floating?? are you serious? But if they money is there..why not. The ocean is too big..we need stuff like this..


----------



## Seanele

design looks nice..but is it safe to bring international players to that stadium?? I mean, i heard in there some people still love blowing things up.


----------



## michał_

Seanele said:


> design looks nice..but is it safe to bring international players to that stadium?? I mean, i heard in there some people still love blowing things up.


You can find people like that in every country which Norway was sadly an example of recently, so cut the crap - they've just hosted an international game in Arbil with stadium sold out and nothing happened. By the time this stadium gets built in Baghdad, it' should be ok enough to host big events.


----------



## RobertoBancrofth

arquitetura perfeita


----------



## Lord David

3 lanes? Ok it's just a proof of concept and not to scale.

A potential Olympic stadium should things really progress in Iraq and life goes back to normal.

Well you can't compare Norway to Iraq. Norway was a tragic one off incident by a radical, not terrorists. Iraq sees violence every week from insurgents that still falsely believe that their cause is just and that the international community should pull out.

A sign of progress for sure, but if inadequately protected, I can easily see this as just too good a target to blow up.


----------



## Carrerra

Wembley with tracks.


----------



## daniel_hermès

It would be awesome! Anyone has any idea when they have to choose the final design? 
Hope to have one like this one for the Dubai Olympic Games 2020 :laugh:


My heart beats for Paris :bowtie:


----------



## islessmore

its reconstruction time great project, really great:cheers::banana::cheers:
who are contractors?? american,italian,british,turkish?? pls inform us
which one the lucky one off course after iraq^^


----------



## cristi767

stresss said:


> i'm not saying its not his right to, but he's showing how little interest he has in the club its culture or its history
> 
> however i do agree a sheikh enter extremely long hame here stadium would be worse
> imagine sheikh venegor of hesselink stadium, madness!!!


Well... there are a lot of clubs in Europe (incomparable more reputable than Malaga) who sold their stadium name to other firms. allianz arena come in my mind right now. Former WestfallenStadium (i don't know exactly how it is named right now) also and now Manchester city plans to do it too.


----------



## adeaide

*Goodison Park*


----------



## topalex

deleted


----------



## topalex

??


----------



## Knitemplar

*Looking for images of that 3rd Reich uber-stadium*

Need this forum's help because I think it might've been here that I saw photos of the mock-ups that Albert Speer (Sr.) and the Nazis executed on a hillside for a newer, bigger uber-stadium (than the existing Berlin Olympic stadium). 

U can repost them here. Danke schoen.


----------



## ayanamikun

If you mean the Deutsches Stadion then it is easy to search for, like in wikipedia.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deutsches_Stadion
















It is based on the Panathinaic Stadium in Athens that Speer visited and studied, but is 3 times its height and uses roman vaulted sides instead of the greek practise of building on hills sides or artifcial hills, as seen above
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1363369


----------



## masterchivas

some projects in Mexico:

Arena Bicentenario:




Arena Indios:


Estadio Internacional Monterrey:


----------



## WesTexas

Is Iraq even stable enough for a huge stadium like this? Or to even talk about hosting major sporting events?


----------



## Benn

Basra has 65,000 seater more than halfway up with out any serious issues I have heard of, don't see why Baghdad couldn't work.


----------



## fidalgo

*Proposal for old Alvalade Stadium in Lisbon*










The wining proposal was inaugurated in 1956 so this is about 60 years old.

note to the athletics and cycling track inside (quite rare, i guess in stadiums this big)


----------



## fidalgo

double post


----------



## OKT23

That is awesome! :cheers:


----------



## _doc_

I am sure Greece is toping this thread! :lol:


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi

masterchivas said:


> some projects in Mexico:
> 
> 
> 
> Estadio Internacional Monterrey:


wow!


----------



## DimitriB

It's a pity the Monterrey stadium is not going to be build. What a nice stadium.


----------



## james73

*Celtic - Cambuslang (52,000 - later rectangular design 40,000)*






































*Partick Thistle - Firhill (15-18,000?)*











*Wolver'ampton Wanderers - Molineux (xx,xxx?)*











*Hibernian - Easter Road - Two Tiered North, East & South Stands (18,000?)*




















*Hibernian - Easter Road - Single Tiered East & West Stands (20,000)*











James H


----------



## Rev Stickleback

The two end stands at Hibs look pretty much identical to the ones proposed there.


----------



## james73

Rev Stickleback said:


> The two end stands at Hibs look pretty much identical to the ones proposed there.


They are. IIRC both proposals were *after* the North & South stands had been 
built in 1994. 

The second proposal, the one with the two single-tier East & West stands, was 
definitely after the N&S were built - it had a proviso for adding a second tier of
5000 seats to both and simply raising up the main roof support to bring the capacity
to 30,000 for any possible Euro Championship. :yawn:



James H


----------



## fidalgo

saw in other forum
from user: "animatedmartian"

Detroit bid for 1944 olympics









Detroit bid for 1952 olympics









Detroid bid for 1968 olympics


----------



## fidalgo

for Las Vegas


----------



## fidalgo




----------



## Scba

Hmm. Looks like Citi Field and Aloha Stadium thrown in the same mixer that Turner was for the Olympics.


----------



## KiwiRob

crazyalex said:


> Auckland Waterfront Stadium (2006 canceled)


Makes me angry that we could have had this, yet we went with the budget option and revamped Eden Parkl.


----------



## GEwinnen

Plans for a football stadium in the abandoned construction side of the Nazi Congress Hall in Nuremberg (1961):









(capacity: 50,000)

The abandoned construction side of the Congress Hall:


----------



## Darloeye

Has that plan for Las vegas been cancelled ?


----------



## GYEvanEFR

fidalgo said:


> saw in other forum
> from user: "animatedmartian"
> 
> Detroit bid for 1944 olympics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Detroit bid for 1952 olympics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Detroid bid for 1968 olympics


I like 1944's. Sounds Groovy if the roof are made by fabric. :lol:


----------



## sbutlik

*Parc Labatt (montreal expos)*


























































More design and info on the link.....

http://www.praa.qc.ca/en/projects/competition/montreal-expos-baseball-stadium.html


----------



## ElvisBC

Darloeye said:


> Has that plan for Las vegas been cancelled ?


I think it will be reviewed within LV Olympic Bid for 2020


----------



## Knitemplar

ElvisBC said:


> I think it will be reviewed within LV Olympic Bid for 2020


Nope. The US is not submitting a bid for 2020; and that developer (he wasn't even connected with an Official City bid; was acting purely on his behalf) went around the established IOC bidding protocol. 

If it was an Official bid, the City would've known to bid by the IOC-USOC rules.


----------



## Red85

fidalgo said:


> *Proposal for old Alvalade Stadium in Lisbon*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The wining proposal was inaugurated in 1956 so this is about 60 years old.
> 
> note to the athletics and cycling track inside (quite rare, i guess in stadiums this big)


The old Amsterdam Olympic had it as well

During the Games of 1928, cap about 35.000:









After expansion of 1937, cap about 64.000:


----------



## islessmore

eedit


----------



## ElvisBC

Knitemplar said:


> Nope. The US is not submitting a bid for 2020; and that developer (he wasn't even connected with an Official City bid; was acting purely on his behalf) went around the established IOC bidding protocol.
> 
> If it was an Official bid, the City would've known to bid by the IOC-USOC rules.


R U sure?
I read qiute a long text last month, LV might go all alone with the bid, no state or government support is mandatory. The only thing they need is USOC to officially file in the bid for them, everything else can be done localy. And knowing that money is no problem in Vegas anything is possible!
Not that I think they have a big chance to win olympics this way, but they obviously can go for it!


----------



## KingmanIII

sbutlik said:


> More design and info on the link.....
> 
> http://www.praa.qc.ca/en/projects/competition/montreal-expos-baseball-stadium.html


Labatt was gonna be such an awesome ballpark.

I remember being so disappointed when the plans fell through and the Expos relocated to DC.

I think these plans should be recycled and used for someone else.


----------



## alibabaregis

Olímpico Monumental Arena (2008)
Porto Alegre, Brazil


----------



## WesTexas

KingmanIII said:


> Labatt was gonna be such an awesome ballpark.
> 
> I remember being so disappointed when the plans fell through and the Expos relocated to DC.
> 
> I think these plans should be recycled and used for someone else.


It would have been nice to see this built. It was not a Old School warehouse looking stadium or Camden yards copy. It's modern and sleek and cool.


----------



## Knitemplar

ElvisBC said:


> R U sure?
> I read qiute a long text last month, LV might go all alone with the bid, no state or government support is mandatory. The only thing they need is USOC to officially file in the bid for them, everything else can be done localy. And knowing that money is no problem in Vegas anything is possible!
> Not that I think they have a big chance to win olympics this way, but they obviously can go for it!


The IOC courteously replied to him that he had to present his bid via the USOC. So if that wasn't a strong enuf message telling him that he had to play via the rules, like all the other cities and towns, then obviously, it wouldn't be a city that the IOC can trust if he shoots first and asks questions later.


----------



## ericMalaga

stresss said:


> are you serious, qatar stadium?!
> if it was ACTUALLY in qatar it'd be highly appropriate but in spain?? its ruddy sad that a team's traditions and history are being pissed on like this, its just absolute arrogance and ignorance on the owner's part...


Not at all. Sheik Al Thani is doing a lot for Málaga and the whole region. He's building football schools, helped small clubs to not descend (paying their debts) and whole Málaga is suporting him.

The name Qatar Stadium is for to promote the worldcup in Qatar. The Malagueños don't mind. More than 50% of them think that it's right, there are other parts who said they would like named it Al Thani Stadium, others Rosaleda (like now), New Rosaleda or a completly other name. So there's no problem at all. Also: Rosaleda is a certain spot of Málaga. The new stadium would be in another part. 

Málaga ist proud about Al Thani because he's doing for Málaga (not only for the club) much more than any football president of anywhere. The club contacted the sheik and asked him to join FC Málaga, not viceverse.

He's also building a new university in Marbella, making a new Sport's Harbour there, builds the biggest football academy of Spain in Málaga, and is by far more inverting in the region than in only buying football players and putting crazy names on football stadiums.

There are other clubs with an Emirates Stadium, Easy Credit Stadium, Veltins (beer) Arena, Allianz Arena. Spain plays in The BBVA League. If it would be 1970, I'd aggree. But in 2010 every club and federation selled the name of it's league or stadiums to obtain more money.


----------



## Axelferis

awful design whith farest stands for new european standards stadiums


----------



## Tron25

Every image seen here are not from the real project, all of them are old ones. That new one keeps on being a secret that Al Thani's people haven't unreveiled


----------



## Evil78

cristi767 said:


> Well... there are a lot of clubs in Europe (incomparable more reputable than Malaga) who sold their stadium name to other firms. allianz arena come in my mind right now. Former WestfallenStadium (i don't know exactly how it is named right now) also and now Manchester city plans to do it too.


hno: ^^BAD examples... Allianz is an insurance company founded more than 100 years ago *in Germany*(Berlin) and has its headquarters *in Munchen. * The same goes to WestfallenStadium, which is now called Signal Iduna Park. 
But "Qatar Stadium"??? WTF...is it in Qatar, or what? Does Malaga (or Spain) have any connection (cultural, historycal, geographical, etc...) to this artificially over night appeared country? *NO* Just some money from oil,which will eventually run out...and than it will be again just a settlement in the middlle of the desert. No stadium will be named Qatar anymore when this will happen.:nuts:
I'm personally disgusted by such promotional politics...uke: How would it be if the Iarqi government would pay 100 mil. to the Yankees, and than they would have to play in the "Iraq stadium"...


----------



## Marin Mostar

Evil78 said:


> How would it be if the Iarqi government would pay 100 mil. to the Yankees, and than they would have to play in the "Iraq stadium"...


They would accept that  All for money . . .


----------



## Evil78

Marin Mostar said:


> They would accept that  All for money . . .


:lol: Yeah, in most of the cases is only about money (with just a few exceptions).

P.S. I mean what is Qatar really promoting? :dunno: They advertise the fact that they have a lot of money, or what? Why don't we see "Germany stadium" anywhere? They(Germany) have even more money (but they probably have better things to spend it on). 
Or should we visit Qatar? Why should i, as a tourist go there? To see what? A few skyscrapers built over night, men dressed in white, and to sweat like a pig?...plus, i can't even have a beer there:nuts:... *No thanks!* They can buy the Champs-Elysees and name it "Qatar-boulevard", and still i could think of a least 1000 other countries which i'd rather like to travel to. :cheers:


----------



## arsenal2004

*Highbury - Original North Bank Design*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O4LfRfJDb6E

In this video is Arsenal's original design for the North Bank at Highbury that got refused by Islington council in 1992. As you can see from the video the proposed North Bank had wrap around corners that would join on to both the East and West stands.

The capacity would have been nearer 45,000 if planning permission had been granted instead of the 38,500 Highbury had to settle for in this picture - 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/capo/142943521/

Does anyone no why the original design was refused by Islington council?? And if Arsenal had been granted planning permission would Arsenal have still had to move stadiums?


----------



## GunnerJacket

Interesting. Doesn't look like it would hold that many more than the realized stand. And sorry but I've no knowledge of why this idea never took flight.

I wish they could've found a way to stay @ Highbury, obviously, but also understand the necessity to move. If they'd made the renovations like shown in the video I wonder if they would've eventually redone the Clock End, as well? Would've been amazing to see the Home of Football at 50-60k.


----------



## vanbasten88

If the English could implement safe standing like the Germans have(convertible to seats for UEFA games, then I reckon no club would have to move. Chelsea are jumping through hoops trying to get to battersea when if they were allowed to build an English version of Dortmund's Südtribune, they'd have no need to leave Stamford bridge. The German's have the right idea, its just that as soon as somebody says standing in England, the hysterical types pipe up about Hillsborough. Never mind that was more of a crap policing and ground modernity issue than just simply blaming it on terraces.


----------



## arsenal2004

GunnerJacket said:


> If they'd made the renovations like shown in the video I wonder if they would've eventually redone the Clock End, as well? Would've been amazing to see the Home of Football at 50-60k.


Yes I would have thought the board's plan would have been to replicate that design at the clock end taking the capacity up even further. There was no houses behind the clock end so there was plenty of room for the club to build a good size stand. 

From what I have read, the trouble with the clock end was that Arsenal spent a lot of money building a new stand with executive boxes above standing terracing in 1988, about 6 months before Hillsborough happened.

Would have been great to still be at the home of football with 60k watching us.


----------



## GideaParkHammer

As you can tell by the username, I am not an Arsenal fan...However, I did have the original Bond Brochure from Arsenal, (I think it was for research as West Ham issued a Bond shortly afterwards). The original design seemed a lot more sympathetic to the actual stadium design.

In my heart, I wish Arsenal had redeveloped Highbury, but my head tells me that The Emirates offer you a lot more commercial opportunities that Highbury could not provide.


----------



## Anubis2051

Thanks to stadiumpage for these:

*Yankee Dome (Bronx)
*

















































*West Side Yankee Stadium*

















*1998 Yankee Stadium Renovation*

















































*Yankee Stadium Meadowlands, NJ*

































More to come!!


----------



## dande

Was roof really that much more expensive that they opted not to have it?


----------



## sang kodok

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

stadium from nike ad
is this a never-built one ?


----------



## andretanure

amq55 said:


> That picture looks exactly like Porto's Estádio do Dragão, if it isn't actually a picture of it.


oh, that's true, i'm sorry haha there are no much images of the project, so i've found this pic on the internet and thought it was right


----------



## LucianPopa1000

Whats the capacity of the proposed chelsea fc stadium?If its less than 60K they could just give up on it.I think they should go for 65-70K netto-brutto,like allianz arena in munich.They could even host the champions league final with this capacity,wembley should get all the finals in england anyway.At least from time to time old trafford or this new stadium could host it.


----------



## www.sercan.de

New 49ers stadium









LA Memorial Coliseum


----------



## Luigi742

www.sercan.de said:


> New 49ers stadium
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA Memorial Coliseum


That LA Memorial Coliseum design is making me drool.

If only :cheers:


----------



## www.sercan.de

MINNEAPOLIS - New Vikings Stadium


AECOM



















Ewing Cole



















Populous



















HNTB


----------



## PAO13

_doc_ said:


> I am sure Greece is toping this thread! :lol:


Haha, that was my first thought too.


----------



## www.sercan.de

Letzigrund
http://graberpulver.ch/index.php/projects/sportstadion-letzigrund


----------



## RMB2007

Seeing as this thread is pretty much dead, here's AFL's master plan for the stadium/site:


----------



## isaidso

Looks very good.


----------



## makaay31

This project is cancelled a looong time ago.


----------



## Darloeye

^^ Might be why its in the "Never Built Stadiums Thread"


----------



## www.sercan.de

New Vikings Stadium 



RMB2007 said:


> One of the failed proposals:


----------



## RMB2007

2000 Olympic Stadium (Manchester, England)



DiscoSteve said:


> I've culled some great Manchester Olympics 2000 Stadium Shots from the Central Office of Information document I linked to above
> 
> Site View
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exterior Stadium View
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interior Stadium View


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=97915900&postcount=2999


----------



## www.sercan.de

Olympic stadium munih
http://www.gaeuboden.com/Html/FCBayern-Stadionbilder_Vorschlaege1.htm


----------



## Aka

Old Estádio da Luz redevelopment for 2004.







































The first project for the new stadium.


----------



## www.sercan.de

Epic fail by SANAA 


Camp Nou Stadium Redevelopment - Competition entry, SANAA


----------



## Lumbergo

sheet, some of those sight lines under the over hangs look terrible.


----------



## RMB2007

Some of the failed new Anfield designs:


----------



## Alanzeh

Well, I'm an Corinthians fan, we have a lot of never built stadiums, aproximately 14 projects


----------



## fidalgo

^^ already been posted


proposal for new estadio da Luz, from architect Tomas Taveira (same of the "crayolas" proposal for old stadium, and same of estadio Alvalade, Leiria and Aveiro)


----------



## RMB2007

Failed Durban design:




























https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&r...fTT8Sz-qvgoGpKjDtm9pXJA&bvm=bv.68911936,d.ZWU


----------



## RMB2007

*Cardiff City*


----------



## dysan1

Prefer the one we ended up with 



RMB2007 said:


> Failed Durban design:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&r...fTT8Sz-qvgoGpKjDtm9pXJA&bvm=bv.68911936,d.ZWU


----------



## Walbanger

Rejected design for the 1956 Melbourne Olympic Stadium.










source

I really like it other than the fact that the field is vastly over sized, even for Cricket and Australian Football.


----------



## Red85

Walbanger said:


> Rejected design for the 1956 Melbourne Olympic Stadium.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source
> 
> I really like it other than the fact that the field is vastly over sized, even for Cricket and Australian Football.


Thats realy enormous. 
To compare: A footballfield can fit within an athletics track. 

This is MCG in football layout which is allready not ideal for this sport.


----------



## kichigai

For further comparison this is the MCG with an athletics track during the Commonwealth Games.










IMG Source
http://www.melbournephotos.net.au/images/2006-03-23 Melbourne - MCG Commonwealth Games/MCG.jpg


----------



## fidalgo

Brasilia stadium proposal for WC 2014


----------



## mrakbaseball

Proposed expansion for Portland's Civic Stadium, now known as Providence Park for an expansion or relocated MLB team.









http://www.angelfire.com/ca3/pulppage/stadium.html


----------



## carnifex2005

mrakbaseball said:


> Proposed expansion for Portland's Civic Stadium, now known as Providence Park for an expansion or relocated MLB team.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.angelfire.com/ca3/pulppage/stadium.html


Can't believe Anglefire is still around. Here are the images of the stadium uploaded to Imgur...


























Capacity: 41,949


----------



## Lumbergo

Funny that for a stadium in baseball mode there is a sign for the World Cup in the outfield.


----------



## Lakeland

Proposed stadium in Detroit for the 1968 Olympics










> Located at the State Fairgrounds, Detroit's stadium would've had it all: a track, a field, an area for the javelin, and of course a "cage erected for the throwing of the hammer." With seating for 110,000 people, it would've been roughly the size of Michigan Stadium.


The '68 Games: Detroit's Unrealized Olympic Dreams
http://detroit.curbed.com/archives/2014/02/the-68-games-detroits-unrealized-olympic-dreams.php

Lions would have ended up playing here and there would be no Silverdome.


----------



## RMB2007

Victory for some locals who opposed Bristol City's new stadium, as the 30,000 capacity stadium designed by Populous is officially dead, with the stadium site being turned into a sporting academy including sports training pitches and a low-level building. A good percentage of the site will also be a town green. :gaah:


----------



## arqsterle

Argentina's National Stadium (1913)



arqsterle said:


> Boludeando por la internet (?) me topé con algo muy bueno...
> 
> *Asociación Argentina de Football.
> Proyecto de Field Oficial.
> Av. Dorrego y Av. Vertiz.
> Stadium Municipal.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> El "Estadio Nacional" estaba proyectado para ubicarse en lo que hoy sería la esquina de Av. del Libertador y Av. Dorrego, frente al ya por entonces Hipódromo de Palermo.
> Lamentablemente no encontré más información que estas dos fotos.


----------



## arqsterle

This was a project of a new stadium for Boca Juniors, to replace "La Bombonera".
It was supposed to be finished by 1975.


----------



## KiwiBrit

Any idea what the proposed capacity would have been for the Boca Juniors stadium?


----------



## arqsterle

^^ the original project contemplated a capacity of 100000 people. But the upper ring it was not all-seater, as far as I know.


----------



## Spoonsky

Damn that Boca stadium is beautiful.


----------



## alex_lg

*"Estadio León de Collao", home of Deportes Concepción, in Concepción, south of Chile.* Inspirated by the Veltins Arena, home of the Schalke 04, in Gelsenkirchen, Germany (in 2007, a group of German investors willing to finance the project). Finally nothing happened, because the investment failed. The capacity would be 55,000 spectators.



















Veltins Arena. Gelsenkirchen, Germany. Home of the Schalke 04:


----------



## SteveCourty

Love that bocas stadium


----------



## mrakbaseball

Meadowlands Yankee Stadium


----------



## SteveCourty

Leedsrule said:


> Don't know if this has been posted before, but take a look at this: http://freakwave-stpauli.tumblr.com/post/11081443430/entwurf-der-welle-alle-bilder-c-interpol Absolutely crazy.


I know someone said it was ridiculed but for keeping fans close to the pitch it's actually a great idea!


----------



## petropouli

fidalgo said:


> Brasilia stadium proposal for WC 2014


That render reminded me of Castelão, in Fortaleza.


----------



## city_thing

Walbanger said:


> Rejected design for the 1956 Melbourne Olympic Stadium.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> source
> 
> I really like it other than the fact that the field is vastly over sized, even for Cricket and Australian Football.


This stadium (Waverley Park) was meant to be huge with capacity for 157,000 people. It was kinda constructed, but never to that scale. It's pretty far out in the South-East suburbs too.

Back when it was an actual AFL ground it looked like this:









http://i885.photobucket.com/albums/ac54/johntphotos/19964.jpg

Today it's pretty much just a park, I think a football team still trains there, with people watching from their apartments. It's surrounded by homes now.

Today:









https://airviewonline.com/public/75099/waverley-park-in-mulgrave.jpg









http://static.wixstatic.com/media/ff80ba_3abe25710db0492ea61a3fcd3ad4c84f.jpg









https://c1.staticflickr.com/5/4091/4986039830_c0f49a0bcb_z.jpg


----------



## Alanzeh

The "Bar Code Stadium" Designed by Castro Mello Architects that was one of the bids to be the Corinthians Stadium, be choosen in the centenary, in 2010:
The capacity would be 55,000 fans, all-seater.

























More informations in portuguese here:http://piniweb.pini.com.br/construc...nspira-em-codigo-de-barras-para-181179-1.aspx

Also had the Bradesco/BANIF project, known as Arena Corinthians SA. The stadium would be built in Guarulhos (1,8 km from the Club's old stadium):
The capacity would be 56,000 and also all-seater
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PArZjoJT1CI

















And the winner one, with the capacity of 48,000 fans: 

































Which one you guys prefered?


----------



## SJAnfield

I love what they ended up with


----------



## Walbanger

city_thing said:


> This stadium (Waverley Park) was meant to be huge with capacity for 157,000 people. It was kinda constructed, but never to that scale. It's pretty far out in the South-East suburbs too.
> 
> Back when it was an actual AFL ground it looked like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://i885.photobucket.com/albums/ac54/johntphotos/19964.jpg


Nope, Waverly Park is a completely different Stadium to the former proposal and came 15 years later. Though both were "bowls", Waverly Park and Seidler's Design for the Melbourne Olympics with fundamentally different. Waverly being a cheap shallow earth bowl, Seidler's proposal being revolutionary in its tensile support and modular design.


----------



## kubica fan ireland

Seems like this is one of the most appropriate places to ask this question. Is there any other websites that have renderings of old stadium projects, or like a lot of the stadiums on here, alternative designs that were overlooked. I have found one for baseball the stadium page.com and ballparks of baseball has a lot of similar renderings as well. Is there anywhere I can find Nfl designed stadiums and european football stadiums, other than here and stadium db thanks. It is really projects that will now never go ahead like some of the Chargers stadiums.


----------



## Lakeland

Detroit attempted for approximately 30 years to get the Olympic games and were among the finalists for the 1968 games.

Some of the proposed stadiums:

1939 City of Detroit Proposal for Olympic Games by doctor_gogol2, on Flickr

1946 City of Detroit Proposal for Olympic Games by doctor_gogol2, on Flickr

1947 City of Detroit Proposal for Olympic Games by doctor_gogol2, on Flickr

1959 City of Detroit Proposal for Olympic Games by doctor_gogol2, on Flickr

1963 City of Detroit Proposal for Olympic Games by doctor_gogol2, on Flickr


----------



## BKarchitect

OMG that 1963 Detroit proposal...what a monstrosity.

The 1946 proposal on the other hand is very interesting to me. Almost looks like it has some retractable clear translucent panels between the main structural hinged arches. I like the idea a lot...has a kind of massive train shed roof vibe and a nice rhythm between the structure and voids. Obviously somebody told them this would be wildly expensive and they ended up a year later with the 1947 proposal with the roof cut off and basically everything interesting taken out...


----------



## CollegeBoy

Lakeland said:


> Proposed stadium in Detroit for the 1968 Olympics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The '68 Games: Detroit's Unrealized Olympic Dreams
> http://detroit.curbed.com/archives/2014/02/the-68-games-detroits-unrealized-olympic-dreams.php
> 
> Lions would have ended up playing here and there would be no Silverdome.


I'm probably in the minority, but I actually like this stadium.


----------



## BriedisUnIzlietne

Rīga, Latvia
Victory park complex, 1939

A stadium for more than 25 000, a bandstand for 200 000 and a convention center for 10 000 as well as a complete reconstruction of the surrounding area.

By the time the project got the needed funding (49 million LVL government funding and 14 million LVL from donations) WWII broke out so it was stopped.

















This park used to be dedicated to the Latvian (with the help of Estonians as well as a couple of British and French ships) victory over Bermont's army at the end of WWI. But during the Soviet occupation after WWII a monument for the Soviet army's victory over the Nazi army was built in it's place. So nowadays we can't realize the 1939 project because the Soviet army's monument is in the way. If we'd blow it up, the Russians would claim that we are supporting the Nazis.

So nowadays instead of a 200 000 place bandstand we have a 40 000 one with the tickets sometimes being sold out in just 20 minutes or so. And instead of the 25 000 seat stadium the largest we have is a 10 500 seat stadium built for 2006 IIHF World Championship. Sad.


----------



## RMB2007

*Leeds United*


----------



## ph80uk

Interesting.. Any idea when these came out and where it was proposed to be built?


----------



## fidalgo

90's proposal for Stade Gerland in Lyon


----------



## Bigmac1212

With the disbandment of University of Alabama-Birmingham (UAB) football team, add this idea to the list:


----------



## RMB2007

*New York Jets Stadium Study*




























http://www.meisstudio.com/new-york-jets


----------



## stefeni-ts

*PORTSMOUTH FC*

Existing stadium for reference 21,100 (temporarly reduced to 18,600)

Fratton_Park by Stefeni-TS, on Flickr

There have been 6 schemes (including the tentative new ones) that I am aware of to relocate from Fratton Park or redevelop the current site since the 70's here ae images from some of the past preposals that never got beyond the drawing board 

Pompey Parkway 20,000 (1989) (denied planning permission)

20,000 stadium to have been built on the edge of the city incorporating a hotel asupermarket plus railway station, the hotel aand supermarket were built but the stadium was denied planning permission by the Government citing the land as a migratory home for Brent Geee.

the Pompey Centre 22,000 1999 (abandoned in favour of larger project)

newground by Stefeni-TS, on Flickr

rough1 by Stefeni-TS, on Flickr

rough2 by Stefeni-TS, on Flickr

The Pompey Village 36,000 (2004) (demolition of surrounding buildings commenced then project abandoned)

pompeyvillager1 by Stefeni-TS, on Flickr

pompeyvillager2 by Stefeni-TS, on Flickr

The Hard Stadium 40,000 (2006) (ruled out by the Admitalty for security reasons - Never a serious chance of this being built)

url=https://flic.kr/p/s2MZy4]







[/url]309_ci_0704_063_night-crop by Stefeni-TS, on Flickr

309_ci_0704_094_stadium by Stefeni-TS, on Flickr

309_ci_0704_096_aerial by Stefeni-TS, on Flickr

309_ci_0704_100_concourse by Stefeni-TS, on Flickr

Horsea 45,000 (2008) (club went into financial difficulties two Administrations and three relegations project no longer viable)

horseaisland1 by Stefeni-TS, on Flickr

le-projet-de-stade-retenu-pour-bordeaux_455281 by Stefeni-TS, on Flickr

horseaisland2 by Stefeni-TS, on Flickr

There are currently early stage plans to redevelop 3 sides to update the existing stadim into a 28,000/ 30,000 more modern venue - project ongoing

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=661500&page=314 post 6277


----------



## Leedsrule

New york jets stole my idea...


----------



## Kobo

RMB2007 said:


> *Leeds United*


@ RMB2007 What was the capacity for this? When did Leeds propose this design?


----------



## RMB2007

Kobo said:


> @ RMB2007 What was the capacity for this? When did Leeds propose this design?


I think it was around 2001, with a 50,000 capacity.


----------



## Gavrosh

Leeds United were the biggest casualty of the Premier League gold rush. 

Funny to think that back in the day, teams like Leeds and Sheffield Wednesday were much bigger than Chelsea. Recent comers to football probably havent even heard of them.


----------



## fidalgo

VTB Arena Park - Moscow
Dinamo stadium reconstruction project (SPeeCH, GMP)


----------



## That London Fella

Gavrosh said:


> Leeds United were the biggest casualty of the Premier League gold rush.
> 
> Funny to think that back in the day, teams like Leeds and Sheffield Wednesday were much bigger than Chelsea. Recent comers to football probably havent even heard of them.


Much bigger? I think you're slightly overdoing it. All 3 clubs were in and out of the second division in the 80s with Chelsea coming out on top against both those teams during that period, in what was the weakest period in their history. 1984 for example Chelsea beat Sheffield Wednesday to the 2nd division title. By the early 90s all 3 clubs were back where they belong, the first division. Wednesday had their moment in the early 90s in the cup competitions but by the mid 90s Chelsea had firmly overtaken them again.


----------



## SteveCourty

That London Fella said:


> Much bigger? I think you're slightly overdoing it. All 3 clubs were in and out of the second division in the 80s with Chelsea coming out on top against both those teams during that period, in what was the weakest period in their history. 1984 for example Chelsea beat Sheffield Wednesday to the 2nd division title. By the early 90s all 3 clubs were back where they belong, the first division. Wednesday had their moment in the early 90s in the cup competitions but by the mid 90s Chelsea had firmly overtaken them again.


Chelsea Before the billions were still flirting with top 4 EPL, Man City always had potential but had gone through a bad few years.


----------



## mrakbaseball

1972 rendering for an "all-weather" domed stadium in Anchorage, Alaska.
Dome capable of hosting baseball, football and hockey.
8,000-12,000 capacity for baseball
8,000-15,000 capacity for football
8,000-12,000 capacity for hockey


----------



## Scba

They could use one of those.


----------



## Bigmac1212

mrakbaseball said:


> 1972 rendering for an "all-weather" domed stadium in Anchorage, Alaska.
> Dome capable of hosting baseball, football and hockey.
> 8,000-12,000 capacity for baseball
> 8,000-15,000 capacity for football
> 8,000-12,000 capacity for hockey


Sounds like the TacomaDome.


----------



## mrakbaseball

Bigmac1212 said:


> Sounds like the TacomaDome.


You can't really tell from that pic, but it would of had a roof like the Silverdome, Metrodome, Carrier Dome etc.


----------



## Scba

And now I think the Carrier Dome is the only one of those left. BC Place had one too.


----------



## Walbanger

^^ Tokyo Dome still has the pneumatic dome roof


----------



## RMB2007

Dubai 2020 Stadium:




























http://ribas-arquitectos.com/index.php/en/projects-gallery/timeline?id=635


----------



## JJG

Bigmac1212 said:


> With the disbandment of University of Alabama-Birmingham (UAB) football team, add this idea to the list:


The football team is coming back, but you may as well still keep it on the list.


----------



## will101

Two views of the stadium that the Forty Niners proposed for San Francisco in 1996. The top one shows (L-R) then-San Francisco mayor Willie Brown, then-Niners owner Eddie DeBartolo Jr. and then-team president Carmen Policy full of smiles for the first and last time. It seemed like every month, someone in San Francisco came up with a change that had to be made to either the stadium or the location, and the price tag kept creeping up and up. Finally, after almost 15 years of a never-ending stream of roadblocks (and the project being moved to worse and worse locations), the team got fed up and left for Santa Clara, where the stadium was approved and built within four years.



















Policy in particular has a fascinating history concerning stadium projects. About two years after these pictures were taken, he was fired by DeBartolo, partly due to lack of progress on the stadium front. But in 1994, before this model ever saw the light of the media, Policy was part of a group trying to develop a stadium for the Raiders at Hollywood Park in Inglewood. Those efforts failed, obviously. Policy later joined the re-formed Cleveland Browns as president, but after their new stadium had been built. And now he's leading the seemingly-ill fated effort to build a stadium in Carson.


----------



## BigB1967

will101 said:


> Two views of the stadium that the Forty Niners proposed for San Francisco in 1996. The top one shows (L-R) then-San Francisco mayor Willie Brown, then-Niners owner Eddie DeBartolo Jr. and then-team president Carmen Policy full of smiles for the first and last time. It seemed like every month, someone in San Francisco came up with a change that had to be made to either the stadium or the location, and the price tag kept creeping up and up. Finally, after almost 15 years of a never-ending stream of roadblocks (and the project being moved to worse and worse locations), the team got fed up and left for Santa Clara, where the stadium was approved and built within four years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Policy in particular has a fascinating history concerning stadium projects. About two years after these pictures were taken, he was fired by DeBartolo, partly due to lack of progress on the stadium front. But in 1994, before this model ever saw the light of the media, Policy was part of a group trying to develop a stadium for the Raiders at Hollywood Park in Inglewood. Those efforts failed, obviously. Policy later joined the re-formed Cleveland Browns as president, but after their new stadium had been built. And now he's leading the seemingly-ill fated effort to build a stadium in Carson.


 Look at that tiny little video board. It's funny how things have changed in 20 years.


----------



## fidalgo

*100'000 seat stadium in Paris, 1936 - by Le Corbusier*


----------



## alexandru.mircea

Wow. Looks like something in between an old Portuguese stadium and a design from Alien or Prometheus.


----------



## Alanzeh

Horrible. The Oscar Niemeyer's concept for Maracanã in 1950 (which one he even thanks that wasn't accepted) was also in a "C" shape.


----------



## Bigmac1212

You can add Cisco Field to the list, as the Supreme Court refused to hear San Jose's appeal:


----------



## mvcg66b3r

Bigmac1212 said:


> You can add Cisco Field to the list, as the Supreme Court refused to hear San Jose's appeal:


Link please?


----------



## Bigmac1212

mvcg66b3r said:


> Link please?


NewBallpark.org Article


----------



## Lumbergo

will101 said:


>



What is this? A STADIUM FOR ANTS?!?!


----------



## RMB2007

*Blackpool*



> Owen Oyston's design for the planned Blackpool Colosseum stadium. This shows the sliding roof in its retracted position over the car park, with the main stand (Top Left).












http://i.imgur.com/vOWTDA8.gif


----------



## Bigmac1212

Lumbergo said:


> What is this? A STADIUM FOR ANTS?!?!


Cutaway model.


----------



## fidalgo

https://twitter.com/StadiumDB/status/715907277102956544


----------



## will101

So you would need climbing equipment (ropes, carabiners, etc.) to get to your seat, and would have to be fully belted in to keep from falling. Amusing.


----------



## SteveCourty

fidalgo said:


> https://twitter.com/StadiumDB/status/715907277102956544


Finally a stadium to beat Dortmund


----------



## Lumbergo

will101 said:


> So you would need climbing equipment (ropes, carabiners, etc.) to get to your seat, and would have to be fully belted in to keep from falling. Amusing.


No waiting lists at least. New spots would probably open up often.


----------



## Acidline

It needs a moat to catch the falling bodies.


----------



## fidalgo

*Baghdad National Stadium - 1959 by Le Corbusier*

model









sketch








credit: publico.pt


----------



## RobH

_"The Turtle Moves"_


----------



## Chevy114

www.sercan.de said:


> New Vikings Stadium


Sorry to dig up old stuff, but the exterior reminds me of what they plan to do with RFK's new stadium


----------



## RobH

2005 said:


> Back in 2003 Tottenham Hotspur had plans to redevelop the stadium and regenerate the area.
> 
> Mind the (Funding) Gap
> Transport and Regeneration in Northumberland Park
> 
> A Report to the Mayor of London on the proposed
> extension of the Victoria Line
> 
> *An Urban Village in N17*
> 
> The brief given to KSS Design Group is for an integrated stadium, retail, commercial and residential development at White Hart Lane. The proposals to redevelop the existing ground include a new West stand and the upgrading of the existing North, South and East stands, to achieve a capacity of 45,000. Health and fitness developments, restaurants, bars, a hotel, club orientated retail and conference and community facilitiesare also planned.
> 
> THFC estimates the cost of the redevelopment to be somewhere between £50 - £100 million. According to Daniel Levy, Chairman of THFC, in his written evidence to theLondon Assembly Scrutiny of London’s Football Stadia, this would represent “the largest single private investment within the Tottenham area for many decades” which would “act as a major catalyst for further regeneration of the immediate and wider area.” The Club is keen to “play its part in seeing the area regenerated” and recognises its responsibilities to the local community.
> 
> The Club has been lobbying for inward public investment, especially with regards to transport infrastructure, and wants to see an extension of the Victoria Line to Northumberland Park. It acknowledges that this would provide “modest assistance” on match days. The key decision for the Board regarding the Stadium redevelopment is “whether such an investment is sensible in the longer term, if the necessary investment in the public transportation infrastructure and wider regeneration is not forthcoming”.
> 
> The relocation of the Club would clearly have a hugely detrimental affect for
> Northumberland Park. Conversely, the proposed level of investment and accrued benefits could be capitalised upon by additional and coherent spending by other key stakeholders, including LB Haringey, TfL and the LDA.
> 
> These pics were leaked around about a year after the proposed
> extension of the Victoria Line was rejected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks so good shame it was never built.


Poor KSS....We can add their 2008 design for Tottenham's Stadium to this thread as well. Either in Tottenham or in the Olympic Park in Stratford...take your pick...



> Our 56,250 capacity stadium for Spurs forms the centrepiece of a wider Northumberland Development Project master plan for the regeneration of North Tottenham N17.
> 
> The design responds to the club's brief for an iconic stadium incorporating modern state of the art facilities, and recreating the intense atmosphere of the current White Hart Lane stadium to provide the best possible spectator experience.
> 
> The concept expresses the idea of “flowing football, flowing lines”, and the curved cladding envelope and undulating roof together with a subtle use of club colours evokes the Spurs tradition of doing things with style and panache.
> 
> Client: Tottenham Hotspur FC
> Status: Planning consent September 2011
> Value: Confidential


http://www.kssgroup.com/projects/tottenham-hotspur-fc-stadium.php


----------



## SteveCourty

RobH said:


> Poor KSS....We can add their 2008 design for Tottenham's Stadium to this thread as well. Either in Tottenham or in the Olympic Park in Stratford...take your pick... http://www.kssgroup.com/projects/tottenham-hotspur-fc-stadium.php


Top one looks too much like Stamford bridge


----------



## canarywondergod

SteveCourty said:


> Top one looks too much like Stamford bridge


It does look like Stamford Bridge!


----------



## Chevy114

Please tell me this will never get built:


----------



## seba93

why not? its perfect


----------



## Chevy114

seba93 said:


> why not? its perfect


perfectly ugly!


----------



## Datfunkykuedood

It should get built. It will give me yet another reason to make fun of Chelsea fans. GO GUNNERS!


----------



## ph80uk

KSS were consulting architects for Chelsea Village and the first phases of Stamford Bridge's redevelopment .. hence the similarity.....


----------



## DouglasFir33

That lower one looks about as bad as what they did to poor "Soldier Field" in Chicago.


----------



## Phantom Dreamer

Bigmac1212 said:


> Nobody says Fenway Park or Wrigley field are contrived or quirky for their asymmetrical fields.


I never said they did. Fenway and Wrigley are what is described as "jewel boxes", ballparks that were built within the constraints of city streets. You can't say the same about many of HOK's phony stadiums.


----------



## Bigmac1212

Phantom Dreamer said:


> I never said they did. Fenway and Wrigley are what is described as "jewel boxes", ballparks that were built within the constraints of city streets. You can't say the same about many of HOK's phony stadiums.


So, only ballparks that has physical constraints can be asymmetrical otherwise they're "phony?" That's so contrived and convoluted that it's boggles the mind.


----------



## Bigmac1212

Phantom Dreamer said:


> I never said they did. Fenway and Wrigley are what is described as "jewel boxes", ballparks that were built within the constraints of city streets. You can't say the same about many of HOK's phony stadiums.


Your theory is disproven with one stadium: Old Yankee Stadium. The House that Ruth Built had plenty of room to it, but it was asymmetrical, and nobody called it "phony." This is completely asinine. :nuts:


----------



## Phantom Dreamer

Old Yankee Stadium was built to cater to Babe Ruth's strengths.


----------



## Phantom Dreamer

Bigmac1212 said:


> AT&T Park?


Probably should have been the last of the brick facade parks. They did it right by having the entire upper deck in foul territory though. Maybe we didn't give HOK enough credit. Even back then, they saw the flaws in Cleveland and Denver and made the appropriate adjustments in San Francisco and Houston.


----------



## Bigmac1212

Phantom Dreamer said:


> Old Yankee Stadium was built to cater to Babe Ruth's strengths.


And other ballparks can't in your world because....?


----------



## Bigmac1212

Phantom Dreamer said:


> Probably should have been the last of the brick facade parks. They did it right by having the entire upper deck in foul territory though. Maybe we didn't give HOK enough credit. Even back then, they saw the flaws in Cleveland and Denver and made the appropriate adjustments in San Francisco and Houston.


Um, you're missing the point. There's a big ocean behind the giant rightfield wall, making any chance of AT&T Park a symmetrical ballpark improbable. :nuts:


----------



## Phantom Dreamer

Bigmac1212 said:


> Um, you're missing the point. There's a big ocean behind the giant rightfield wall, making any chance of AT&T Park a symmetrical ballpark improbable. :nuts:


Not behind left field, but let's conveniently ignore that fact.


----------



## Lumbergo

Phantom Dreamer said:


> Not behind left field, but let's conveniently ignore that fact.












speaking of facts


----------



## Bigmac1212

Phantom Dreamer said:


> Not behind left field, but let's conveniently ignore that fact.


You do know that the reason that the high wall is in there in the first place is that the right field is a puny 309 feet. So, unless you have a Pesky's Pole situation, good luck with that symmetrical configuration.


----------



## Bigmac1212

Lumbergo said:


> speaking of facts


Strange that I don't get that results. Interesting. Might explains things. :nuts:


----------



## Phantom Dreamer

Bigmac1212 said:


> You do know that the reason that the high wall is in there in the first place is that the right field is a puny 309 feet. So, unless you have a Pesky's Pole situation, good luck with that symmetrical configuration.


What are you talking about? You're all over the place.


----------



## Bigmac1212

Phantom Dreamer said:


> What are you talking about? You're all over the place.


Do you know WHY the wall is so high in right field in the first place? The 309 ft marker? You really want cheapie homeruns in modern homeruns in modern ballparks?


----------



## Phantom Dreamer

Why are you talking about AT&T Park in the "Never Built Stadiums" thread? All over the place.


----------



## Bigmac1212

Phantom Dreamer said:


> Why are you talking about AT&T Park in the "Never Built Stadiums" thread? All over the place.


Um, we were talking about AT&T Park, remember? Or do you have short term memory loss like Dory? hno:


----------



## Bigmac1212

Lumbergo said:


> speaking of facts


After accusing me of being all over the place and forgetting we were talking about AT&T Park on this thread, you may have a point.


----------



## Phantom Dreamer

Bigmac1212 said:


> Um, we were talking about AT&T Park, remember? Or do you have short term memory loss like Dory? hno:


You were talking about it. Focus your thoughts on the specific thread topic when you attempt to discuss things, please.


----------



## Bigmac1212

Phantom Dreamer said:


> You were talking about it. Focus your thoughts on the specific thread topic when you attempt to discuss things, please.


You were talking about it too, so don't weasel out of it.


----------



## Acidline

Had this image on my computer for a while. I dont even think it was an official concept. Plan for convertible stadium as part of 2012 New York Summer Games bid. Would have been used by the Mets afterwords.

The lower bowl seating angles make perfect sense for baseball. If thats supposed to be to scale could you imagine trying to see the game in the back rows, much less the cheap seats?


----------



## ElvisBC

fidalgo said:


>


looks like senate in star wars prequels :colgate:


----------



## Knitemplar

It was going to be the centerpiece of a SF Peninsula Olympics bid, until the bid failed and some private corporation just bought up the plans:

https://www.designboom.com/architec...te-cupertino-spaceship-california-01-06-2017/


----------



## fidalgo

where did you get that story from


----------



## Catfield

*BRISBANE - Perry Park (15,630)*

The Brisbane Strikers had these plans for Perry Park as part of the club's aborted A-League bid. Design: Cox Architecture.


----------



## will101

Rare color pic of the proposed dome for the Brooklyn Dodgers in the mid-1950s. Tweeted by MLBcathedrals.


----------



## eric the midget

Interesting. Never seen anything like those taxi islands before. Anyone know the precise location of that proposed stadium?


----------



## will101

eric the midget said:


> Interesting. Never seen anything like those taxi islands before. Anyone know the precise location of that proposed stadium?


Right across the street from where the Barclay's Center is now, at where something called the Atlantic Terminal is located.


----------



## fidalgo

The Legacy Modular Stadiums of the 2026 Moroccan bid

Marrakesh









Ouarzazate









Nador









Meknes









El Jadidia









Casablanca


----------



## Knitemplar

/\/\ Beautiful -- but you can't eat steel and concrete.


----------



## Lumbergo

I like that Casablanca one


----------



## will101

In 1949, the St. Louis Cardinals were sick and tired of being tenants of their local rivals, the St. Louis Browns. So they came up with this plan for a new, baseball-only stadium, to be built near where the current stadium is. Preparations were moving along, until the Browns leaked the news that they were moving to Baltimore, and the old ballpark was for sale. So this was consigned to the dustbin of history. Tweeted by Old Time Baseball Photos.


----------



## Leedsrule

fidalgo said:


> The Legacy Modular Stadiums of the 2026 Moroccan bid


Pretty sure these all have identical bowls, with different wraps and roofs for show, so I doubt they would have looked anything like the finished things anyway.


----------



## fidalgo

Leedsrule said:


> *Pretty sure these all have identical bowls, with different wraps and roofs for show*, so I doubt they would have looked anything like the finished things anyway.


that was the idea. pre-manufactured temporary stadiums


----------



## will101

In the early 2000s, before NYC approved the third Yankee Stadium, the Yankees threatened to move to New Jersey. This was one proposal of how New Jersey stadium would look, just north of the Meadowlands complex. Tweeted by MLBcathedrals.


----------



## Chevy114

Out of all of the Yankee Stadium ideas, this was my favorite, but my least favorite location. Here are some of the others:

a 1998 Renovation idea:

















http://www.stadiumpage.com/concepts/YankeeReno_R.html

A rough idea for a manhattan stadium:

















http://www.stadiumpage.com/concepts/WestSideNYY_R.html

The dreaded Yankee Dome at the current site:









http://www.stadiumpage.com/concepts/YSDome_R.html

Did I miss any?


----------



## EPA001

^^ Your pictures are sadly not visible here since Stadiumpage is not on a website with a secured https prefix. Stadiumpage needs to up their game on this.


----------



## fidalgo

*neomam envisions the unbuilt baseball stadiums that could have been*



> in the 1850s, a baseball craze swept through new york, and the term ‘national pastime’ was coined for the sport by journalists. baseball has been a key figure for history in the united states as well, from jackie robinson breaking the color boundary with the brooklyn dodgers, to the socio-political discussion regarding minimum wage for minor league players in spring 2018. the theaters for baseball are the stadiums that stage the events.
> 
> in neomam’s latest project in collaboration with vivid seats, the studio bring seven unbuilt stadiums to life through renderings that place them in a modern context, visualizing what could have been.


https://www.designboom.com/architecture/neomam-vivid-seats-baseball-stadiums-08-10-18/








> *brooklyn dome (brooklyn dodgers)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the first rendering by neomam for vivid seats is a transforming a proposal by walter o’malley before he relocated the brooklyn dodgers to los angeles. the brooklyn dome proposal in 1956 was envisaged to be situated between atlantic and flatbush avenues. it would have been the first domed stadium in the world, using a lightweight aluminum structure to cover the field in poor weather.





> *pittsburgh stadium (pirates)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a couple of years later in 1958, one of the most interesting designs was proposed by the pittsburgh pirates, a stadium on-top of the monongahela river where the smithfield bridge is today. this proposal for pittsburgh stadium would have solved the issue of finding space in premium location by manufacturing it out of thin air. the futuristic and sleek design featured two towers at the end of the platform, intended to be hotels. however the plan was scraped in the 1970s.





> *boston dome (red sox)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in 1965, one of the most iconic stadiums in fenway park would have been replaced by the boston dome for the red sons. the idea was for the new stadium ‘to host baseball and football, with a separate arena for basketball, hockey and even dog racing. its unique dome was made up of 12 diamond-shaped, retractable parts that would all slide outwards to open in about 20 minutes.’ it would be situated on i-90 (massachusetts turnpike).





> *chicago domes (white sox)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in 1985 the firm skidmore, owings & merill wanted to house both the chicago bears and white sox’s under one roof at a proposed location on halsted street in the west side. it would feature a backdrop of chicago’s skyline.





> *denver stadium (colorado rockies)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just a few blocks from coors field in downtown denver, jim conrad proposed a new mlb stadium in 1990 named denver stadium for the colorado rockies. it had an unusual design featuring three axes running out from the circle of the field itself. the one of the axes would feature a helipad on its roof, the next a plaza with landscaping would have run up to the main entrance, with the last left for parking.





> *pontiac dome (detroit tigers)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the site where the current featherstone road sits had various proposals. a strong candidest in 1970s was the ‘pontiac dome’ for the detroit tigers, saw dual usage of a roof that would switch between covering a football stadium or baseball stadium, with a landscaped plaza in the middle.





> *rays ballpark (tampa bay rays)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> most recently the tamp bay rays wanted to construct rays ballpark in 2007. it featured a ‘light, airy design, with a sail-like retractable roof and an open side overlooking the water, was intended to seat 34,000 spectators.’ it was set to be opened in 2012 but it ran into funding issues was shelved in 2008.


----------



## Stan-nec

The White Sox project would have been a great one. Too bad it was never built.


----------



## RMB2007

> MANICA Architecture worked directly for FC Internazionale, in partnership with Sports Investment Group (SIG) to provide preliminary concept, feasibility, and design for the new 60,000 seat stadium for Football Club Inter Milan in Milan, Italy.
> 
> The design of the stadium was part of a broader masterplan development created by MANICA to provide the ultimate sport and entertainment destination for Milan. It included a new 60,000 seat state-of-the-art stadium; a 12,000 seat arena; entertainment, retail, and commercial areas; and the potential for the future development of business conference facilities, multiple hotels, and residential towers.


https://www.manicaarchitecture.com/page/inter-milan-stadium


----------



## Chevy114

Can someone tell me if we've talked about this one? It appears to be a floating stadium in Seattle and I've never seen this design.

Here's what the article says:


> If Seattle's floating stadium was a fleeting fantasy, downtown Edmonton's Omniplex was a lingering impossibility. The multipurpose stadium and convention center was a matter of public debate for eight years before succumbing to the common maladies of overwrought design, a challenging location, and more-manageable (and affordable) alternatives.
> 
> 
> Building a stadium in any downtown is a political challenge. Using taxpayer funds to build a facility that features a football field suspended in midair over an ice rink is an even bigger challenge. A 1968 city pamphlet claimed the Omniplex would be "as bizarre in concept as the Expo pavilions (in Montreal) … as well as much more weatherproof than the Astrodome."
> 
> 
> In spite of that stirring sales pitch, the Omniplex went down the tubes. Between 1968 and 1971, cost estimates increased by more than 50 percent because of design changes and ballooning downtown land values. Instead of a stadium that cost more than its parts were worth, Edmonton officials modestly constructed a separate hockey arena and convention center in the 1970s.












Source: http://www.slate.com/articles/sports/sports_nut/2011/03/if_you_dont_build_it_.html


----------



## RobH

2005 said:


> Looks so good shame it was never built.


I reckon we'll live.


----------



## RMB2007

Pdf file:

https://www.arup.com/-/media/arup/files/publications/t/the_arup_journal_issue_1_1986.pdf


----------



## Rover030

^^ Are there images of what the football version of this stadium would have looked like?

At least, based on the rectangular shape of the stands I assume that was the plan.


----------



## Lord David

will101 said:


> In 1949, the St. Louis Cardinals were sick and tired of being tenants of their local rivals, the St. Louis Browns. So they came up with this plan for a new, baseball-only stadium, to be built near where the current stadium is. Preparations were moving along, until the Browns leaked the news that they were moving to Baltimore, and the old ballpark was for sale. So this was consigned to the dustbin of history. Tweeted by Old Time Baseball Photos.


It's like St. Louis wanted another Olympics and had an Atlanta like idea. You do the complete track then get rid of half of it post Olympics.


----------



## stardust

arqsterle said:


> This was a project of a new stadium for Boca Juniors, to replace "La Bombonera".
> It was supposed to be finished by 1975.


^^ It looks so similar to Azteca Stadium when it was inaugurated in 1966 without its roof:


















^^ Original capacity: 100+k spectators all seated; now: 87+k
:runaway:


----------



## Chevy114

Looks like a bigger Tampa Stadium or Liberty Bowl:


----------



## Pucelano

Substitute Santiago Bernabéu stadium. 1973 120,000 spectators








[/url]






































Saludos


----------



## eurocup2016

I'm sure in due time many Italian stadium designs will flood this thread.


----------



## Brunarino

eurocup2016 said:


> I'm sure in due time many Italian stadium designs will flood this thread.


why??


----------



## eurocup2016

Because many planned stadiums to be built in Italy have been scrapped or postponed for ever.


----------



## deebs

Before settling on upgrading the Melbourne Cricket Ground, the 1956 Olympic committee considered a number of proposals to build or redevelop other sites around the city.

The proposal that probably came closest to being accepted was at the Melbourne Showgrounds, a few kilometres north-west of the city.
















Another comprehensive plan was to build on the site of the Princess Park football ground, just north of the CBD.












https://www.carltonfc.com.au/news/102368/princes-park-and-the-56-olympics-part-1












https://www.carltonfc.com.au/news/102368/princes-park-and-the-56-olympics-part-1













https://www.carltonfc.com.au/news/102368/princes-park-and-the-56-olympics-part-1



In the end, it was just too sensible to simply upgrade the MCG, which already had a capacity of almost 90,000, by building a new northern grandstand to allow for attendances of 110,000+.












http://neososmos.blogspot.com/2012/06/mcg-from-air-1956.html


The cumulative attendance of 1.153 million over 15 days still stands as the record for the main stadium at an Olympics.




-----

deebs


----------



## Pucelano

Real Madrid Arena
Real Madrid City, Valdebebas. 20,000 capacity
2009


















































Saludos


----------



## Pucelano

¿Y SI HUBIERA SIDO ESTE EL ESTADIO SANTIAGO BERNABEU? (1944) - Nuevo Estadio Bernabéu


Conocidos por todos o por casi todos son las numerosas remodelaciones y cambios que ha sufrido el Estadio Santiago Bernabéu desde su inauguración allá el 14 de diciembre de 1947, un apasionante recorrido que comienza en el año 1944 con el proceso de decisión más importante en la historia del...




www.nuevoestadiobernabeu.com





Second place in the Santiago Bernabeu construction contest (1944)
65050 spectators.
Vaquero y Balsega Architcts
























































Saludos.


----------



## fidalgo

seen @ instagram.com/green_architecturever/

CRATERRE by Giovanni Vaccarini
.
The idea is to design of a stadium that arises from nature, and can be reconverted into nature. A stadium/park that turns into a green hill that can always be enjoyed by the community. The urban vision is that of a "green corridor" that starts from the north (le Bosses Nature Reserve) and descends southwards to the sea intersecting notable urban elements 


to me it seems a evolution of Dorell 2020 OG proposal, or a fusion with the GMP one
really like those concepts


----------



## Bigmac1212

Strange as it sounds, but the Boston Red Sox were considering replacing Fenway Park in the late '90s and early 2000s.



















I might like to see something similar be built on the current site, but the exterior size would not happen and the centerfield bleachers would need to be redesigned.


----------



## RobH

---


----------



## CaliforniaJones

*Chicago Olympic stadium
















*


----------



## fidalgo

*ON-A proposes to 're-nature' barcelona's camp nou stadium as 26-hectare city park*















































Nou Parc - ON-A. | Empowering Architectural Ideas


Convertir el Camp Nou en un parque es la propuesta para la ciudad de Barcelona y utilizar la bioarquitectura como estrategia de renaturalizacion.




www.on-a.es


----------



## fidalgo

São Paulo / Brazil / 2008
Surface : 285 000 m²
Programme : Stade FIFA, 85 000 places















































STADIUM SAO PAULO | SAINT VAL Laurent


A STADIUM IN SAO PAULO whitch will built in 2016




www.archilovers.com


----------



## RobH

*Birmingham, UK | Olympic Stadium (1992 bid)*

The image comes from an article (LINK) about the three rival UK bids for the 1992 Summer Olympics. You can see some of the seeds of what came in the decades that followed from these bids. By the time 2022 has come and gone, all three of Manchester, London and Birmingham will have hosted major multi-sport events with some DNA from these original, mid-80s plans.

I also hadn't realised the O2 (Millennium Dome) had its origins in the London '92 bid, a proposed indoor arena called "The London Dome".










_Birmingham Olympic Stadium: Planned by Ove Arup, it was to be a revolutionary design and equipped to the most advanced technology seating up to 75,000 spectators. Adjoined to the stadium would the warm up tracks. After the Olympics, the stadium was to be adjoined to the NEC complex, roofed and become Europe's largest arena. _


----------



## deebs

BigVicTIA said:


> View attachment 1616087
> 
> 
> Original plans Waverley Park in Mulgrave, Melbourne, Victoria in Australia in which the stadium was meant to be 157,000 and the home of the V/AFL Grand Final.



And here's the stadium at its peak capacity (75,000 ish) in the 1990s (record crowd 92,935 in 1981). 

Imagine the grandstand in the foreground continued all the way round to achieve the intended 150,000+










image: austadiums.com



All that remains today:










image: austadiums.com



-----

deebs


----------



## Double Duty

Renderings of the Carolina Soccer Foundation's proposed downtown Winston-Salem (NC) soccer stadium:


----------



## deebs

Every decade someone insists the AFL needs a "boutique" stadium (25–30,000) in Melbourne to complement the MCG (102,000) and Marvel Stadium (65,000), and this has frequently been proposed for the West Melbourne rail-yards (or "E-Gate"). Now that a new freeway cloverleaf is being built on E-Gate, this long-running eccentric notion might now go away for good.

This was the latest version, from about 2016...










Photo: austadiums


----------



## Urmstoniain

I have to say, I'd forgotten about this one, until it appeared on my Facebook earlier...

Did it ever get as far as designs/models/renders - or did common sense break out before they had time for such things?


----------



## chicagobuildingnerd1833

Guangzhou Stadium (Different Design Implemented)


----------



## BigVicTIA

Hobart Stadium 1997 
capacity 30,000

MCG-sized oval, host night matches, international cricket and Aussie rules.


----------



## Kepa_Jametxo

Render of the Donostia/San Sebastián (Spain) stadium to host the World Cup in 1982. It would be built in Zubieta, 10 kilometers away from the center of San Sebastián. Firstly, the capacity was for 55.000 people, but then it was decreased to 40.000 people. After the World Cup, Real Sociedad would play there, as the mythical Atotxa stadium was too small and old for them (Real Sociedad won the Spanish league in 1981 and 1982). However, it was not built due to political reasons, and the World Cup wasn't played in San Sebastián. Nowadays, Real Sociedad's training ground is built in that location.









__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1461747250279981066


----------



## RobH

Urmstoniain said:


> I have to say, I'd forgotten about this one, until it appeared on my Facebook earlier...
> 
> Did it ever get as far as designs/models/renders - or did common sense break out before they had time for such things?
> 
> View attachment 1931259
> 
> 
> View attachment 1931263


Wow. It was before I was born, but I'm surprised I'd never heard of this before.

Reading *this article on it* there's a quote which stands out....


> _The plans included a monorail, ferrying commuters from Finsbury Park or central London up the hill to the new stadium, a futuristic mode of transport that would surely have superseded mere trains as soon as it was put in place._


Honestly, as soon as a monorail is mentioned you know you're probably in the realms of make-believe. Maybe that's why I'd never heard of the idea until now.


----------



## RMB2007

Thomas Heatherwick's design for the new Stamford Bridge:



























Ο μάγος της αρχιτεκτονικής εικόνας | Η ΚΑΘΗΜΕΡΙΝΗ


Συνεργάζεται με μεγάλα γραφεία του εξωτερικού ως architectural visualizer, απογειώνοντας την απόδοση ενός project που δεν έχει ακόμη υλοποιηθεί.




www.kathimerini.gr


----------



## RobH

And I'd completely forgotten about that one!


----------



## SteveCourty

Urmstoniain said:


> I have to say, I'd forgotten about this one, until it appeared on my Facebook earlier...
> 
> Did it ever get as far as designs/models/renders - or did common sense break out before they had time for such things?
> 
> View attachment 1931259
> 
> 
> View attachment 1931263


Was there any actual plans?


----------



## Urmstoniain

Another from the Lost Football Grounds and Terraces of the United Kingdom group on Facebook.

Mid-90s plans for Maine Road


----------



## RMB2007

As Northern Ireland prepares to become bidding partners for the Euro 2028 Finals, former IFA chiefs Jim Boyce and Howard Wells have lamented “a lost opportunity” to build a state-of-the-art multi-purpose stadium at The Maze.

Plans to build a brand new 30,000+ seater stadium for football, rugby and GAA were finally kicked into touch in 2009 after opposition to moving international football from Windsor Park.









The Maze stadium project rejection is what left Northern Ireland as the ‘poor relation’ of home nations’ Euro 2028 bid, say former Irish FA chiefs


As Northern Ireland prepares to become bidding partners for the Euro 2028 Finals, former IFA chiefs Jim Boyce and Howard Wells have lamented “a lost opportunity” to build a state-of-the-art multi-purpose stadium at The Maze.




www.belfasttelegraph.co.uk


----------



## RobH

*Florentino Perez planned to move Real Madrid from the Bernabeu to a new stadium in the middle of a theme park called ‘RealMadridLand’, only for the failure of the idea to fire the European Super League project.*
_
The audacious plan - which is one of a number of detailed revelations from the new book ‘Messi vs Ronaldo’ by Jonathan Clegg and Joshua Robinson - got so far that the Madrid president was in talks with a group of former Disney executives led by long-time CEO Michael Eisner.

Perez had even drawn up sketches for rollercoasters that would follow the trajectory of famous club goals, such as Zinedine Zidane’s volley to win the 2002 Champions League final._









Florentino Perez planned to move club to Real Madrid theme park


It was planned for ‘RealMadridLand’ to be the new home of the 14-time European champions, a new book has revealed




www.independent.co.uk


----------



## Chevy114

Maine Road would have looked so much better if they did this!


----------



## BigVicTIA

Stadium designs – StadiumDB.com







stadiumdb.com





Some designs for Beijing's 2008 Olympic Stadium before they settled in for the Bird's Nest


----------



## rodriguezvicentejose

put the image of how the extension of the old texas stadium that Jerry Jones planned in 1994 that never happenned


----------



## Urmstoniain

Cross-post from the Scottish stadiums thread - no-one there was able to offer up any background, so maybe someone here will know about it...









SCOTLAND - Stadium and Arena Development News


Bid to remove Dons stadium from beach plans booted out The path has been cleared for Aberdeen City Council to start work on plans for a new Dons stadium at the beach. https://www.pressandjournal.co.uk/fp/news/aberdeen-aberdeenshire/4005315/bid-to-remove-dons-stadium-from-beach-plans-booted-out/




www.skyscrapercity.com





This image popped up on a Facebook group I follow, but there doesn't seem to be any backstory to go with it...

Anyone know/remember anything about the proposal?


----------



## Immunda Leodis

Urmstoniain said:


> Another from the Lost Football Grounds and Terraces of the United Kingdom group on Facebook.
> 
> Mid-90s plans for Maine Road
> 
> View attachment 2748949
> 
> View attachment 2748952
> 
> View attachment 2748957
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2748958


That would’ve been a far better football ground than the stadium they’ve ended up in.

Most people who I know who’ve been to their old and new stadiums think Maine Road was a far better away day.


----------

